# Heroes, Inc.: Kryptgarden



## DM_Matt (May 12, 2006)

The flying group manages to get back to camp safely, flying higher than arrows and most spells can reliably hit them.  The other gropu teleports back to the camp as well.


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2006)

ooc:
Back...
Matt? If it's ok, I'd like to change Alethia's far shot feat for Holy Radiance.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Back...
> Matt? If it's ok, I'd like to change Alethia's far shot feat for Holy Radiance.




Sure.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 13, 2006)

Here I am!

 

"Well that didn't quite go to plan.  That vampire is back, but he is not quite the same.  He is the vessel that is carrying Piergenon's soul.  I don't know about you, but I wasn't expecting that."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maggie speculates: "It may be worse that we've thought.  Most of these fiendpires have lacked the mystical powers typical to vampires, such as mind control, animal allies, and the aiblity to dissipate, regenerate, and return after death.  They were most likely created from lesser vampires who have less pronounced weaknesses and more physical than mystical strength.  But Kurin DID dissipate and reform...with Peregion's soul...and now that soul is part of him in some weird way.  Kurin may be an experiement with using greater vampires in their armies.  Apparently, though, the alterations are ustable, which is why when Kurin reformed, Peregion''s soul got mixed in with his and his demonic parts became more pronounced.  Kurin may be the start of something much worse, and in light of this new information, we may never be able to disentangle Peregion from Kurin.  In fact, killing Kurin permanently wouild probably kill Peregion at this point, and if defeated, they may be ever more hopelessly entangled nezt time he reforms."


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

"Maggie? It sounds alot like what's going on with Naverone and I, at least on the outset. I mean, _I am_ acting as a vessel of sorts for Naveron. And due to that botched spell, we are apart of each other. Literally. Maybe if you examined us, you might be able to find a way of freeing Perigeron without causing him any more harm."


_*As long as you behave yourself young lady, I will cooperate.*_ the demon added outloud. His young lady comment was obviously directed towards Maggie.

ooc:
So far, they've only cast 'detect evil' on Alethia. If they examine her with true sight or know alignment and the demon decides to let them see all, it should be pretty spectacular. I mean, she is an exalted character with outsider blood as well as being a fairly powerful cleric. And Naverone is a lawful good demon. A pretty powerful one at that.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Maggie? It sounds alot like what's going on with Naverone and I, at least on the outset. I mean, _I am_ acting as a vessel of sorts for Naveron. And due to that botched spell, we are apart of each other. Literally. Maybe if you examined us, you might be able to find a way of freeing Perigeron without causing him any more harm."
> 
> 
> _*As long as you behave yourself young lady, I will cooperate.*_ the demon added outloud. His young lady comment was obviously directed towards Maggie.
> ...





Maggie's eyes light up mischieviously "Oooor, we can capture Kurin and preform dangerous and painful experiments on him to figure out how to get Peregion out of him, and then apply that knowledge to giving you two separate bodies.  It seems to be a beter plan than the opposite move."


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

The demon chuckled. _*A nice thought, but it wouldn't be a very good act. Torture is never a good idea, no matter how well deserved.*_ he told her seriously, yet in some amusement. You get the sense he is shaking an admonishing finger at the mischevious mage. _*You don't want to upset Timrin now, do you?*_ he added lightly.

"Besides which, it's really dangerous to keep a vampire locked up. You'd have to be on guard 24/7 and buffed and protected to the hilt." Alethia added. "Not only that, but there is no telling what sort of innate powers this guy has. He's way different from any vampire I've encountered or have heard of."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon chuckled. _*A nice thought, but it wouldn't be a very good act. Torture is never a good idea, no matter how well deserved.*_ he told her seriously, yet in some amusement. You get the sense he is shaking an admonishing finger at the mischevious mage. _*You don't want to upset Timrin now, do you?*_ he added lightly.
> 
> "Besides which, it's really dangerous to keep a vampire locked up. You'd have to be on guard 24/7 and buffed and protected to the hilt." Alethia added. "Not only that, but there is no telling what sort of innate powers this guy has. He's way different from any vampire I've encountered or have heard of."




"True enough, but to fix this problem, we'll have to experiment on SOMETHING," Maggie comments.


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

"Well. You can at least examine us and maybe get some ideas from whatever you find. Experimentations.... I don't know." she shrugged. "I really don't like the idea of being a subject to painful magical experiments." Alethia said with a rueful grin. "Neither Waterdeep or Fin pays me_ *that well*_ you know." she added.


----------



## frostrune (May 14, 2006)

Timrin is seething inside after having fled the vampires ambush.  He only half hears the exchange between Alethia and Maggie.  If Peregion is inextricably merged with that beast, then he's better off dead.  No paladin worthy of the name would abide such a horror simply to keep a chance of his survival alive.  

This was not at all turing out as he had envisioned it.

Suddenly he remembers the unmoving bundle in his arms, "Arundel, we've a man down.  She fell to Kurin's energy daggers.  Can you help her?"


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

Alethia sobers. "The only reason why I'm willing to let you examin us, is that even if we kill Kurin permenantly, there is a good chance that even in true death, Kurin may still be able to hold onto Perigeron. And he does not deserve to be sent to hell, simply because his soul is enslaved by a vampire."

You get the distinct impression that Naveron is nodding in agreement. _*It isn't a matter of returning Perigeron to life. It is a matter of saving his soul. Literally.*_ The demon adds.


----------



## Falkus (May 14, 2006)

"Well, all this magical theory is beyond me. I'm guessing it's going to be rather more complicated than just simply carving Kurin open and removing Pereigon's soul." Dyria said with a shrug.


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

The demon chuckled, his mental voice like dry leaves crackling in an autumn breeze. _*Quite a bit more complicated.*_ 

_*Even in death, you cannot be assured of freedom.*_ he added thoughtfully. _*Or rest.*_

ooc:
If the demon knew what was going on with Kurin and Perigeron's spirits/souls, would he be able to extract the paladin's soul from the vampire's?


----------



## DM_Matt (May 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon chuckled, his mental voice like dry leaves crackling in an autumn breeze. _*Quite a bit more complicated.*_
> 
> _*Even in death, you cannot be assured of freedom.*_ he added thoughtfully. _*Or rest.*_
> 
> ...




That mainly relates to what exactly is going on, which is not yet known.  If Maggie is right, then no, he doesn't know how to do that.  If he did, he would probably not be trapped in your body.

So what is you guys' next move?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 14, 2006)

"So do we try to capture Kurin or do we return to Waterdeep?  We do know now where Piergernon's soul is.  That is half of what we wanted to accomplish.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

"We can do nothing about Perigeron right now, as we don't know what's going on with Kurin." Alethia said and quickly explained what they found in the castle. "Much of the fiendspires are not here. They may be counterattacking somewhere else or being held in reserve. This is a goose chase, no more. We need to return to Waterdeep and regroup. Once there, Maggie and whatever experts Aleena thinks might be able to help can examin Naveron and I. From there, we may have a better idea of how to save Perigeron."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 14, 2006)

"So there may be thousands of these creatures and we don't know where they are?  Can anyone contact Waterdeep!?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> That mainly relates to what exactly is going on, which is not yet known.  If Maggie is right, then no, he doesn't know how to do that.  If he did, he would probably not be trapped in your body.
> 
> So what is you guys' next move?




OOC:
So those cultists that tried to kill Allie when she was a kid are connected to this. Neat!  
And it looks like, what's going on with Kurin and Perigeron is a more vile and nasty form of what's going on With Alethia and Naveron.


----------



## frostrune (May 14, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So there may be thousands of these creatures and we don't know where they are?  Can anyone contact Waterdeep!?"
> 
> Hawkeye




Timrin's looks down at Vara's corpse and his frustration spews forth at the pointless debate, "I don't know about thousands, but there may be a couple hundred out in the woods right now planning a counter-attack!  We don't have the luxury of debating the do's and don'ts of magical experimentation people."

"There is a force of demonic undead loose in the woods around us.  Regardless of who made them or why, I think it's a safe bet that no good will come of it.  They need to be stopped and now.  If that means destroying Kurin and risking the same of Piergeron... then so be it",  Timrin says hauntedly.

"We need to seize this opportunity."

His look is hard and grim, like that of a condemned man.  It is clear this decision is not one made in haste or zeal.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2006)

Alethia speaks privately to Naverone._*If we kill Kurin, could you snatch both their souls? I don't want to condemn an innocent to hell if I don't have to. And more importantly, if I help you, can we keep Kurin from causing mischief?*_


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia speaks privately to Naverone._*If we kill Kurin, could you snatch both their souls? I don't want to condemn an innocent to hell if I don't have to. And more importantly, if I help you, can we keep Kurin from causing mischief?*_




Navarone says "No, I cannot simply snatch souls out of the air."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's looks down at Vara's corpse and his frustration spews forth at the pointless debate, "I don't know about thousands, but there may be a couple hundred out in the woods right now planning a counter-attack!  We don't have the luxury of debating the do's and don'ts of magical experimentation people."
> 
> "There is a force of demonic undead loose in the woods around us.  Regardless of who made them or why, I think it's a safe bet that no good will come of it.  They need to be stopped and now.  If that means destroying Kurin and risking the same of Piergeron... then so be it",  Timrin says hauntedly.
> 
> ...




"It's best we not wait then.  Where shall we attack?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2006)

So are you going to try to get a few quick reenforcements and press deep into Kryptgarden, or are you going to return to Waterdeep and announce what you've found and your victorious skirmish.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2006)

Alethia looked grim as well. "If we're going to attack, let's go about this intelligently. Simply charging in there is simply going to net Kurin with more living toys to play with." she thought a moment. "Maybe if half of us go in, and give Kurin a brief battle, then pretend to retreat and lure him out, while the rest hide nearby we might be able to catch him between our two forces."

Alethia sighed inwardly at Naveron's reply._*Well if you see a chance... Take it.*_ she told the demon. _*And if you do manage it, I see a sanctify the wicked spell in Kurin's future.*_ she added grimly.


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2006)

"Interesting point," Timrion conceded, "Kurin may not know that the rest of you have rejoined us just yet."

"Dalin," Timrin shouts, "What did you judge their numbers to be?  Particularly the force around the trebuchet?"


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Interesting point," Timrion conceded, "Kurin may not know that the rest of you have rejoined us just yet."
> 
> "Dalin," Timrin shouts, "What did you judge their numbers to be?  Particularly the force around the trebuchet?"




"Its impossible to say. They are spread out and probably hiding.  Around the trebuchets, there are probably a couple dozen still alive, but there is no telling how may are in the woods overall.  I tihnk we have to assume that their numbers are quite large."


----------



## frostrune (May 16, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Its impossible to say. They are spread out and probably hiding.  Around the trebuchets, there are probably a couple dozen still alive, but there is no telling how may are in the woods overall.  I tihnk we have to assume that their numbers are quite large."




By the expression on his face, that was not the answer Timrin wanted to hear.  Though we should be able to dispatch a few dozen, the average soldier has little hope against them.

"There are many lives on the line here.  Our greater force appears at serious risk if we do not make a hasty retreat.  I however am loathe to leave Piergeron's soul behind, however it may be bound.  It's why we came out here for Helm's sake!"

He looks to Alethia and the scout group, "Do any of you have multiple teleportation magics?  A quick counter-strike is the only reasonable way to accomplish both tasks (go after Kurin while simultaneously having our major force retreat)."

OOC:  Matt, I am having a hard time wrapping my mind aroound the numbers here.  How many baddies do we estimate?  How many guys do we have with us and their capabilites?


----------



## DM_Matt (May 16, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> By the expression on his face, that was not the answer Timrin wanted to hear.  Though we should be able to dispatch a few dozen, the average soldier has little hope against them.
> 
> "There are many lives on the line here.  Our greater force appears at serious risk if we do not make a hasty retreat.  I however am loathe to leave Piergeron's soul behind, however it may be bound.  It's why we came out here for Helm's sake!"
> 
> ...





You have a couple dozen of your own men, mostly low-mid-level but some higher, as well as a little under 100 low-level soldiers with a few mid-level leaders.  The fiendpires who attacked you were CR8 at least, each.  Youdont know how tough their warbeasts or leaders are.

You are quite low on telelportation magic.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

"Timrin, we go in there, we're falling into a trap. With Perigeron's soul as bait. If we go charging in, we will acomplish Kurin's goals, not ours and not Waterdeep's. Regrouping is the better option and one Kurin will not expect. Retreat is not a sign of defeat. It is simply a sane way of managing your resources." Alethia said, after hearing all the arguments.


----------



## frostrune (May 16, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Timrin, we go in there, we're falling into a trap. With Perigeron's soul as bait. If we go charging in, we will acomplish Kurin's goals, not ours and not Waterdeep's. Regrouping is the better option and one Kurin will not expect. Retreat is not a sign of defeat. It is simply a sane way of managing your resources." Alethia said, after hearing all the arguments.




Timrin looks around the group trying to 'read' their expressions.  Seemingly satisfied that the majority favors a strategic retreat, he turns back toward Alethia.

"Agreed.  We will strike camp and forced march until need forces us to stop.  If any of you have spells that can offset fatigue I suggest you ready them. "

His flat tone and rigid body language convey this is not a decision he embraces wholeheartedly.

The debate at an end, he then leaves and begins spreading the order to strike camp.  

"BREAK CAMP AND READY THE HORSES.  EVERY OTHER MAN IS TO CARRY A TORCH OR SUNROD WITH REPLACEMENTS AT THE READY.  WE MARCH UNTIL THE FIRST MAN FALLS... BEST MAKE SURE YOU'RE NOT THAT FIRST MAN!"


OOC:  DM_Matt - head us back to Waterdeep.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 16, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> WE MARCH UNTIL THE FIRST MAN FALLS... BEST MAKE SURE YOU'RE NOT THAT FIRST MAN!"[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> OOC:  DM_Matt - head us back to Waterdeep.




OOC:  Oooh, can we let Shando set the pace?      Can we have a breathe holding contest next?    

"A most sensible solution."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2006)

Alethia sighs and casts Remove Fatigue on herself, sacrificing Stars of Selune in order to do so.


----------



## Falkus (May 17, 2006)

"This is why I didn't join the army," muttered Dyria, as she went to gather her equipment to prepare for the forced march.


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2006)

Alethia gathers up her equipment as well.

_*Betcha are glad you don't have a body now... *_  She teases Naveron.


----------



## frostrune (May 17, 2006)

OOC: DM_Matt, my followers have been added to the rogues gallery entry.  I haven't fleshed out a cohort as yet.  I am open to suggestions here and would not be opposed to 'finding' one in-game.  Would like to hear your thoughts on the topic, if interested.  Let me know if there is anything you would like me to change.

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (May 18, 2006)

You gradually march back without incident.  Maggie travels on one of her signature disks, poring over scraps of paper and odd devices found in the abandoned enemy base.  Excitedly, she holds up a pair of crystal structures and a mitheril sphere about the size of a tennis ball.  She says "Where did you guys find these! (Answer, behind a wrecked wall)  They look like they have sometihng to do with the viewing device on Sarkon!  This one (it looks just like the red half-sphere control crystals on the pedestals, except it has an empty slot in the middle) must somehow replace one of them there!  ...And this crystal fits in there...I wonder what it does!  Ooh, look, little numbers on it.  Rows of them, all round...each row...four sets of five-digit numbers...a three digit number in the 000-three hundred sometihng range, some twopdigits, the highest i see is in the early 20s, then  a couple more sets of twos topping out in the fifties...And this ball, it seems to contian a small portal...a powerful one, maybe even planar, and the shell is enchanted as a beacon for teleportation or scrying...very odd."

You reach the city, where the soldiers are returned to their garrisons and your employees are sent back to your base.  You all meet Aleena in Castle Waterdeep.


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2006)

_*Time to face the music.*_ Alethia told the demon silently, looking grim as she faced Aleena.

_*I hate show and tell. They give me headaches.*_ the demon grumbled.


----------



## frostrune (May 18, 2006)

During the trip back Timrin remains highly visable amongst the men.  He tries to make a strong showing to keep the morale high; offering an encouraging word here or a pat on the back there.  His threat of the 1st man to stumble only earned the poor chap a short ride on Heironimous before the second man collapsed and the company put up for a brief rest.  You all know it was a show, as the paladin was far from upbeat once out of sight.  He is taking this _loss_ (if it could truly be called that) especially hard.

Thus when you are all called before Lady Aleena, it is with more than a little reluctance that Timrin steps forward to speak.

"My Lady, we have failed you",  he says somberly.

"We return to these walls after being chased out of the Kryptgarden by a sizable force of demonic undead.  Kurin, the vampire that tried to sacrifice you, is their leader and he still retains your father's soul."

"We have little to show for our efforts, I'm afraid."

"Milady, I am sorry."

He takes a knee, head bowed.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 18, 2006)

Aleena seems surprised. "You wre far more successful than you seem to think.  You located the enemy base, forced them to abandon it, destroyed their wra machines, killed a number of them, and at a minimum, halted their advance. My father's fate is important, but do not forget that you may have just saved the city.  I must now contact our allies and gather forces against them.  Meanwhile, this will give us an edge against Aiden. I think we can beat him with this.  In fact, we should plan a banquet in honor of your victory.  Thanks to us, their army has been discovered and their ability to grow neutralized."


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2006)

ooc:
Are they in a scry proof room at this point? And I do believe that Aleena does know about Alethia and Naverone.


----------



## frostrune (May 18, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena seems surprised. "You wre far more successful than you seem to think.  You located the enemy base, forced them to abandon it, destroyed their wra machines, killed a number of them, and at a minimum, halted their advance. My father's fate is important, but do not forget that you may have just saved the city.  I must now contact our allies and gather forces against them.  Meanwhile, this will give us an edge against Aiden. I think we can beat him with this.  In fact, we should plan a banquet in honor of your victory.  Thanks to us, their army has been discovered and their ability to grow neutralized."




Timrin looks up but does not rise.  He is hesitant.

"My Lady, this force can teleport.  We have hardly slowed them.  While I would agree it is wise to rouse our allies to readiness, I am loathe to call this a success."

"Such is not my place to counsel, but my instincts do not feel right about trying to promote this as a political victory."


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 19, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You gradually march back without incident.  Maggie travels on one of her signature disks, poring over scraps of paper and odd devices found in the abandoned enemy base.  Excitedly, she holds up a pair of crystal structures and a mitheril sphere about the size of a tennis ball.  She says "Where did you guys find these! (Answer, behind a wrecked wall)  They look like they have sometihng to do with the viewing device on Sarkon!  This one (it looks just like the red half-sphere control crystals on the pedestals, except it has an empty slot in the middle) must somehow replace one of them there!  ...And this crystal fits in there...I wonder what it does!  Ooh, look, little numbers on it.  Rows of them, all round...each row...four sets of five-digit numbers...a three digit number in the 000-three hundred sometihng range, some twopdigits, the highest i see is in the early 20s, then  a couple more sets of twos topping out in the fifties...And this ball, it seems to contian a small portal...a powerful one, maybe even planar, and the shell is enchanted as a beacon for teleportation or scrying...very odd."




"Days, hours, minutes, seconds," Fin replies.  "The five digit numbers may be location and year, perhaps, or even planar selection.  But a portal?  Maggie, if this is an addition to the viewing device that allows _travel_ to different times, I don't think I want to know it..."


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 19, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks up but does not rise.  He is hesitant.
> "Such is not my place to counsel, but my instincts do not feel right about trying to promote this as a political victory."




"On the other hand," Fin murmurs, "anything that might regain some ground against Zarun in the public opinion stakes might be worth pursuing..."


----------



## frostrune (May 19, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Days, hours, minutes, seconds," Fin replies.  "The five digit numbers may be location and year, perhaps, or even planar selection.  But a portal?  Maggie, if this is an addition to the viewing device that allows _travel_ to different times, I don't think I want to know it..."




"I just had another idea,"  Timrin says excitedly, "perhaps we could return to Sarkon and focus on the hideout you just uncovered.  We could slowly view back through time and maybe learn how those fiendpires were being created and perhaps catch a glimpse of who else might be involved?"


----------



## DM_Matt (May 19, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks up but does not rise.  He is hesitant.
> 
> "My Lady, this force can teleport.  We have hardly slowed them.  While I would agree it is wise to rouse our allies to readiness, I am loathe to call this a success."
> 
> "Such is not my place to counsel, but my instincts do not feel right about trying to promote this as a political victory."




"We can do both at once.  Such a celebration will also serve to bring together local leaders to seek their aid in this ongoing fight, while at the same time highlighting our victory."


----------



## kirinke (May 19, 2006)

"You said before that Lord Zarun was rallying the poor and disaffected right?" Alethia asked. "What if we did the same? Only differently. He proposes giving money and tearing down businesses. There was alot of damage done during the attack and I'm sure the city has projects that need being completed. What about setting up some sort of work programs, offering a fair wage for the work done as well as medical attention and schooling or apprenticeships for the worker's younglings and dependents? And then, promise that whoever works on a particular project will have their name along with others placed on a plaque next to or on the project itself. That way, they will develope a sense of pride and accomplishment along with filling their bellies. The trick is, make it voluntary and I think that will help even more than banquets and speaches."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 20, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "You said before that Lord Zarun was rallying the poor and disaffected right?" Alethia asked. "What if we did the same? Only differently. He proposes giving money and tearing down businesses. There was alot of damage done during the attack and I'm sure the city has projects that need being completed. What about setting up some sort of work programs, offering a fair wage for the work done as well as medical attention and schooling or apprenticeships for the worker's younglings and dependents? And then, promise that whoever works on a particular project will have their name along with others placed on a plaque next to or on the project itself. That way, they will develope a sense of pride and accomplishment along with filling their bellies. The trick is, make it voluntary and I think that will help even more than banquets and speaches."




"The attacks unfortunately were far more destructive towards people and random objects than buildings or city infrastructure.  

Also, Zarun is appealing to the poor, but not necessarily the unemployed.  Jobs are reletively plentiful here, and most who do not have an above-board job are adventurers or types who have chosen to work in some fashion in the undergorund economy for more money or perhaps more excitement than legitimate work.  Aiden's constituency is the working poor and the lower middle class.  Below that he has the quasi-employed gangs and thugs loyal to various guilds, but otherwise thats it.  

However, if we really do have a war on our hands here, we will experience significant economic growth and move from a very prosperous city to a maximally-employed one.  Unfortunately, I am just not so sure that there will be especially-useful public works projects for this war, as additional static defenses ma ynot be as useful against our enemy. Perhaps more barracks, forges, and othermilitary infrastructure can be constrcted, though.  

Aiden would just respond by saying that this project is an exmaple of what must be done for all workers, and would be were the businessmen not so greedy and the churches so stungy with their healing powers.  And unfortuantely, while these can provide jobs, providing reletively unprecedented benefits to workers on those projects would only further provoke rage towards businesses, and would seem to require establishing these huge programs for all government employees, not just those on these new projects."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2006)

OOC:  How long have we been gone?

"My lady, if I make a simple request.  The celebration should not be limited to the rich and powerful of the city.  It may not make sense from a security point of view, but the celebration should be held in a public place, open to all.  I think it would show to all that there are those in government that are on the side of the poor and needy and the armies are there to help everyone and not just a tool of the powerful.  Also, it would be a good way to distribute food and other aid to those that need it.  You may want to involve all of the churches in the matter by having them show up, offering healing and other medical services to those in need."

"Ilamter forgive me, but I sound like I am trying to manipulate the poor and needy for political purposes.  I need to pary and meditate on this matter    "

"I will be there Lady, but I will not be participating.  I will see to your safety.  Please see that my portion of the feast reaches someone in need."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2006)

"Hmmm. Thank you for telling me this." Alethia smiled grimly, without humour. "I was also considering letting Taavi and or Charissa as well as some of my celestial friends keep you company, perhaps the ravens or the wolf sisters. With two lantern archons attending you as well as the celestials, Aiden would not be able to really convince people that you are a murderer, for no celestial or angelic entity would willingly serve such."


ooc:
refering to the attack on the thayan embassy.


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2006)

"Shando, that might not be such a good idea. Remember, we still have those fiendpires to deal with and such a project just screams ambush. What if we hold this celebration and we're attacked? Instead of the public opinion going our way, it will further shift away." she shook her head. "The logistics of protecting all of those people makes my head ache and if they panic.... Gods. It'll be a nightmare and a quagmire all rolled up into one unpleasant package."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Shando, that might not be such a good idea. Remember, we still have those fiendpires to deal with and I am not entirely convinced of Aiden Zarun's innocence and such a project just screams ambush. What if we hold this celebration and we're attacked? Instead of the public opinion going our way, it will further shift away." she shook her head. "The logistics of protecting all of those people makes my head ache and if they panic.... Gods. It'll be a nightmare and a quagmire all rolled up into one unpleasant package."




"So we should gather the most powerful of us together to either make a tempting target for our enemies to attack or a place to keep us away from those that we are to protect?  It is a safe assumption that our enemies will attack the city again.  Are we to take action to protect those best able to protect themselves, or an action that would mean when an attack comes to the crowd, we are there and prepared for them.  I truly hate to make the suggestion, Ilmater forgive me, but it may be a way to bring our enemies to a place of our time and choosing."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 20, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I just had another idea,"  Timrin says excitedly, "perhaps we could return to Sarkon and focus on the hideout you just uncovered.  We could slowly view back through time and maybe learn how those fiendpires were being created and perhaps catch a glimpse of who else might be involved?"




Looking at Timrin, Murdoch adds: "On that note, maybe we can get some insight how to free Peregion's soul from Kurin. If we scry far enough in time, we should see what's involved with the bonding ritual. Maggie, maybe you'll be able to infer something from what we see. Besides, we now know _where _ their base is, we'll just need to find _when_ Kurin created the ritual."

Again, thinking out loud: "We need more solid intelligence on the movements of Kurin and his fiendpire army." Looking at Fin and Athelia respectively , "Would your animal friends or your celestial companions be able to spy on them? Athelia, I believe you mentioned that some of your companions could freely teleport. That could be very useful..."

Addressing all the group at once: "We have two separate battles to fight: the fiendpire army and the public opinion of the city's poor. Isn't it convenient that we need to split our ressources to fight these battles? This is likely what our ennemies want." Murdoch's eyes suddently light up. He looks at Maggie. "Hmm, what if...I wonder if this would be possible...Maggie, could we hire the wayfarer's guild to bring the Zarkon vewing device to our stronghold? We could then scry on Zarun and Kunin's pasts, to see if they are acting in concert. Who knows, maybe we'll get some insight on the geater scemes of things. Besides, by having this device here, we'd be able to coordinate all of our activities from one location"


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2006)

Alethia looked very reluctant as she said this. "I hate this, but Shando may be right. No matter what we do, we're nailed to a wall with adamantine," she looked at Aleena, troubled beyond belief. Not even the demon is happy about it. 

"If we have a celebration, security is going to have to be tight and any speeches you do, I suggest having both of my archon friends be present at your side throughout. That will help discredit some of Aiden's claims against you."

She looked at Murdoch. "While the Archon's can teleport at will, they can only teleport themselves and around 50 extra pounds. Because of what they are, Lantern Archon's make poor spies, but excellent messengers and heralds." she smiled wryly at her two glowing friends hovering nearby. 

"I am not going to place them or my other friends in a situation beyond their abilities to handle Murdoch." she looked rueful, remembering her now deceased animal companion of many years, felled by a Sharite arrow. "At least, as best as I am able to do so."

ooc:
Would Alethia know about the sanctify the wicked spell and how it works? KNOWLEDGE RELIGION	10 + 2 = 12


----------



## frostrune (May 20, 2006)

Timrin does now stand and turn back toward his companions.

"You all talk as if this celebration will rival Goldennight... IF we are to have one at all."

Turning back to Aleena, "My Lady, if you are to do this I would suggest something short and to the point; no parades, no pageantry.  The political battle lines in this conflict are clearly drawn.  Aiden's sway appears supernatural.  There is nothing I see in this minor 'victory' that will draw the populous to your banner.  It may make some take pause or reconsider their accusations but not flip them to our side."

"It would be irresponsible not to issue a warning and ready our neighbors but I think it equally foolish to put this on a pedestal where it does not belong.  To hype this attack means you must almost 'wish' for it to come just validate your platform."

"What if this force teleports away or melts back into the forrest?  We will all look like fools and play right into Aiden's hands."

"As always the choice is yours, my Lady.  I will do as you command." <Timrin bows respectfully> 

OOC:  I'm pretty sure we already learned that the Sarkon device is not transportable.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 20, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm pretty sure we already learned that the Sarkon device is not transportable.




OOC: Yup, via Commune.  Not even a Wish will do it.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 20, 2006)

Aleena tries to address everyone's concerns

 "I agree that an enormous celebration is impossible to secure and too big to compared to what it is celebrating.  I also agree that we need to do something for the poor.  The purpose of the event should be to gather the powerful to access their resources, as well as as way to lobby the Hidden Lords, most of whom should be there.  There we will also arrange a charitable initiative as well, collecting donations from those present.  It is nonetheles vital, however, that we give the leaders hope and show what we HAVE accomplished thusfar. This will rally my base of support as well as appeal to th emasses as word of our deeds travel.

Security should not be that difficult, and I'd like in fact for you all to be guests.  The city can provide ample guards to suppliament the others your company can provide, and many of the weathy and powerful of waterdeep are mighty in their own right.  We'll have an arms cache on hand if poeple need to defend themselves.  "


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2006)

"Alright. It sounds good. If you don't mind, I'd like my celestials and blink dog to be in the crowd as well. Their senses are very keen and they are far more intelligent than they appear. They can give us advance warning of potential unpleasantness and help the guards control the crowd, should they get out of hand. The crows can also act as aerial scouts. All of my celestials as well as the blink dog can understand and communicate in celestial and sylvan. A few, like the crows and wolves can understand and speak in common as well, though I'd like that particular fact remain amongst ourselves." she said with a wry grin.

"Milady? If we do manage to free your father's soul, it is very likely that the taint from Kurin will have ruined him as a paladin. That can be addressed by sanctify the wicked spell. The only catch is, that it has to be cast by a truly lawful and good cleric, at least if you want your father to be elligable to be a paladin. The spell purifies the spirit, though it takes as much as a year to do so and you need a diamond at worth at least 5,000 gold pieces to house the spirit." Alethia supplied helpfully.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 21, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Yup, via Commune.  Not even a Wish will do it.




OCC: What about a permanent gate from our stronghold to the device? We could have some fortification built around it for added protection.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 22, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: What about a permanent gate from our stronghold to the device? We could have some fortification built around it for added protection.




Extremely pricey, but perhaps worth a try.


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Extremely pricey, but perhaps worth a try.




ooc
How pricey is pricey? Also, we need to think about ennobling our company, all of us with the exception of shando are probly rich enough to do so.

IC:
_*I still don't like it. I really don't like this idea of a celebration. Anything could pull this thing down about our ears like a badly balanced house of cards.*_ she told the demon privately.

*Aye. And when you least expect it, the viper will strike. I would say, look for an attack either a day before, or as the party concludes, when everyone is feeling accomplished, full and offguard. *  the demon agreed.

"Also, remember that these fiends have access to domination and charm type spells as well as drugs that can induce people to talk and do things they normally wouldn't. Anyone coming into the celebration area should be throughly vetted before allowing entry. After all, it only takes one to make an assassination attempt." Alethia added.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> How pricey is pricey? Also, we need to think about ennobling our company, all of us with the exception of shando are probly rich enough to do so.





OOC:  Remember that Shando set aside 50K of gold to help the company get its charter.    

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (May 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena tries to address everyone's concerns
> 
> "I agree that an enormous celebration is impossible to secure and too big to compared to what it is celebrating.  I also agree that we need to do something for the poor.  The purpose of the event should be to gather the powerful to access their resources, as well as as way to lobby the Hidden Lords, most of whom should be there.  There we will also arrange a charitable initiative as well, collecting donations from those present.  It is nonetheles vital, however, that we give the leaders hope and show what we HAVE accomplished thusfar. This will rally my base of support as well as appeal to th emasses as word of our deeds travel.
> 
> Security should not be that difficult, and I'd like in fact for you all to be guests.  The city can provide ample guards to suppliament the others your company can provide, and many of the weathy and powerful of waterdeep are mighty in their own right.  We'll have an arms cache on hand if poeple need to defend themselves.  "





Timrin stoically accepts the news, realistically figuring Lady Aleena had her mind made up about the celebration anyway.

He patiently waits for the others to finish before asking the question on everyone's mind, "Will Zarun be invited?  He has thus far played a key role in the defense of this City... at least as far as the populous believes.  Handling him is a double-edged sword.  Inviting him shows you put the City above petty personal squabbles but it gives Zarun access to our intelligence and worse yet... plans to deal with this new menace.  Not inviting him hopefully secures our information and plans but probably hurts your public image."

"You have most likely already considered this.  I'm sure you will choose wisely",  he finishes with a bow.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 23, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin stoically accepts the news, realistically figuring Lady Aleena had her mind made up about the celebration anyway.
> 
> He patiently waits for the others to finish before asking the question on everyone's mind, "Will Zarun be invited?  He has thus far played a key role in the defense of this City... at least as far as the populous believes.  Handling him is a double-edged sword.  Inviting him shows you put the City above petty personal squabbles but it gives Zarun access to our intelligence and worse yet... plans to deal with this new menace.  Not inviting him hopefully secures our information and plans but probably hurts your public image."
> 
> "You have most likely already considered this.  I'm sure you will choose wisely",  he finishes with a bow.




"I can try to invite him, but it is quite possible he will choose not to come.  I do not think this will be a problem intellegence-wise, however, since this is not that kind of meeting quite yet.  Its all about getting resources more than organizing them."

"It will take a couple days to get this planned.  You can wait around and examine threats within the city, or you could telport back to Sarkon and investigate THOSE leads.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2006)

ooc:
I'm thinking that Aleena does know about Alethia and Naverone. I could be wrong...

Also, matt, I have a rather nasty idea concerning the situation Alethia and Naverone are in and Kurin.... Might be fun to sound it out.... Do you have an email I could reach you with?

IC
"I'm probably better off here, helping Lady Aleena coordinate the logistics of the celebration and figuring out how to incorporate my followers in with whoever winds up guarding the celebrants. We should have at least a few others who know how to speak celestial or sylvan. Cyril, the blink dog, while he can understand common, can't speak it, so that's a real sticking problem." She shook her head tiredly. "I really hate politics you know." and grinned at Maggie. "But I hate puzzles more, so you would probly be best to send to Sarkon."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 25, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I'm thinking that Aleena does know about Alethia and Naverone. I could be wrong...
> 
> Also, matt, I have a rather nasty idea concerning the situation Alethia and Naverone are in and Kurin.... Might be fun to sound it out.... Do you have an email I could reach you with?
> ...




(Just spoilertext it)

Maggie responds "I would really like to tend to Aleena's safety myself, but I suppose no one else here could figure out how to do whatever this is we need to the viewing device."  

She moves accross the room to a crystal ball, and starts scrying for the device.  The an image appears on a blank wall.  It shows the device from above and from a distance and she brings the image in closer.  Calicos standing near the device, working the controls.  A couple metal men and about a dozen soldiers and attendants are standing around and/or examining the device.  Each piller now has a mitheril band around the top of it.  Energy arcs between them, and each also has an arc moving inward towards a levitating mitheril ring, which in turn emits pulses of light downward.  This is in addition to the arcs of the machine's usual operation.  

As the scrying starts, Calicos shuts down the machine, and he and a few of his men board a levitating airship beyond the cliff.  A few soldiers leave the ship, and it beginds sailing.  There are now two metal men and seven human warriors patrolling.  Looking around, Maggie finds a whole camp of Calicos' men near one of the temples on the island.

Moving out, Maggies sees a number of airships in the far distance.  Oddly enough, it seems that some of the nearby islands seem to have simply disappeared.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2006)

For Matt
[sblock]
Hmmm. Considering that it looks like Kurin copied the spell or ritual that bound Naverone to Alethia, maybe he could have been one of the priests that were present during that ritual, which would explain how he knows it. That could explain why they botched the rite, it was the first time they ever attempted it. He may or may not remember her specifically. He could have already been a vampire at that point as well. My next best idea would be involving both Kurin and Calicos.[/sblock]

Alethia's eyes narrowed as Maggie manipulates the image. Overhead, her archons begin to look agitated, making figure eights above them in nervousness. They clearly don't like this much. At all. 

"So it appears that the plan has changed," Alethia said, her voice deadly cold.


----------



## frostrune (May 25, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Just spoilertext it)
> 
> Maggie responds "I would really like to tend to Aleena's safety myself, but I suppose no one else here could figure out how to do whatever this is we need to the viewing device."
> 
> ...





"Helm's unblinking eye!",  Timrin exclaims.  "Chronos' damnable cult has seized the device and appears to be setting up camp for the long haul.  I'm not sure what they are up to but it can't be good."

"Now what do we do?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Now what do we do?"




"It seems to me that we need to go there, clean up the place and secure it, create a permanent gate for easy access and protection, and then come back to Waterdeep."  

Looking at Maggie: "Do you have an idea how much the wayfarer's guild would charge for the transportation of our party and for the gate?"


----------



## Hawkeye (May 25, 2006)

Shando views the scene in quiet and then gets a slight smile on his face."I was wondering if one of you masters of the mystic arts might be willing to explain gates to be a bit more.  Do they allow the transporation of substance and energy in 2 directions?  Can their orientation be changed so you can exit up or down instead of straight ahead?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 26, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Helm's unblinking eye!",  Timrin exclaims.  "Chronos' damnable cult has seized the device and appears to be setting up camp for the long haul.  I'm not sure what they are up to but it can't be good."
> 
> "Now what do we do?"



_*We stomp them into the ground and sow their graves with salt and holy water boy.* _ The demon's voice rumbled in their minds, as icy as a glacier, mimicing the chill in Alethia's voice.

Alethia stared hard at the image, memorizing, scrutinizing it. "The device looks into time. You said, you did not wish to know what they could do if they could travel back into time. Cronos is a master of it. Alot of the islands seem to be disappearing or have disappeared. They are doing precisely that. They are altering _time_." she said, her voice echoing the demon's tone or is it the other way around? You can't be sure, but it's extremely eerie when they do that. Almost frightening in fact...

ooc:
Alethia does have a 23 wisdom with her magical stuff... And she does wear it quite a bit. Soo. Not too much of a leap of faith.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "It seems to me that we need to go there, clean up the place and secure it, create a permanent gate for easy access and protection, and then come back to Waterdeep."
> 
> Looking at Maggie: "Do you have an idea how much the wayfarer's guild would charge for the transportation of our party and for the gate?"




Maggie says:  "The minor mythal that we recovered from Rianna's ship can enhance as well as block scrying and teleportation.  I can use it to teleport more of us than I ordinarily could by using it as a focus on the way there and using it as a beacon on the way back.  I can bring us all with one casting."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando views the scene in quiet and then gets a slight smile on his face."I was wondering if one of you masters of the mystic arts might be willing to explain gates to be a bit more.  Do they allow the transporation of substance and energy in 2 directions?  Can their orientation be changed so you can exit up or down instead of straight ahead?"
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie answers "There are many kinds of gates, but the more versatile they are, the more expensive they are.  Gates exist that can do all of those things you mentioned, or none."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 26, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie answers "There are many kinds of gates, but the more versatile they are, the more expensive they are.  Gates exist that can do all of those things you mentioned, or none."




"So, since we know where our enemy is and the lay out of the camp, instead of teleporting us first into the camp to attack, why don't we create several one way gates to the location, placed at strategic points of the camp oriented down from about 20 feet in the air?  On our end the openings would be about 30 feet underwater in the bay.  Several thousands of gallons of water should solve the problem nicely and if we time it right, we can catch Chronos' champion unaware.  If possible, we might be able to take out a skyship or 2.  At the very least, it should damage their defenses to the point that an attack would have a much better chance of succeeding.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So, since we know where our enemy is and the lay out of the camp, instead of teleporting us first into the camp to attack, why don't we create several one way gates to the location, placed at strategic points of the camp oriented down from about 20 feet in the air?  On our end the openings would be about 30 feet underwater in the bay.  Several thousands of gallons of water should solve the problem nicely and if we time it right, we can catch Chronos' champion unaware.  If possible, we might be able to take out a skyship or 2.  At the very least, it should damage their defenses to the point that an attack would have a much better chance of succeeding.
> 
> Hawkeye




"Building a large quantity of gates such as that would be prohibitively expensive and take a great deal of time," Maggie comments.


----------



## frostrune (May 26, 2006)

"This looks like massive job.  Did you see how many airships there were?  Never have I seen or even heard of such an armada!"

"Obviously, we must go but this will require careful planning."  He turns toward Fin, "Master Druid, I think we will need MANY of your elemental friends; perhaps more than you have ever summoned.  The Airships are particularly troubling to me as their mobile firepower was tremendous."

"The rest of us can swiftly take out the small force guarding the machine and prepare to meet their counter-attack."

"I realize this is an unreasonable request but do you think you can handle it?"


----------



## DM_Matt (May 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "This looks like massive job.  Did you see how many airships there were?  Never have I seen or even heard of such an armada!"
> 
> "Obviously, we must go but this will require careful planning."  He turns toward Fin, "Master Druid, I think we will need MANY of your elemental friends; perhaps more than you have ever summoned.  The Airships are particularly troubling to me as their mobile firepower was tremendous."
> 
> ...




Maggie suggests "I fear it may be difficult to defeat Cronos' army and hold this far-away territory.  Perhaps we can take it temporarily and use it, but what we are talking about essentially requires a full-fledged military defeat of Cronos.


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2006)

Alethia looked at Maggie, her eyes were glowing slightly, churning with light. "That is what we're talking about Maggie. Cronos is apart of whatever is threatening Waterdeep, is apart of whatever has Lord Perigeron. He is one of demons we must defeat. When the baneswords accepted us, we took on that responsibility of finding and destroying the Twice-damned. Do you honestly think, by leaving him alone, he will leave us alone? He knows we have the swords. Neither he nor the rest of the Twice damned will rest until each and everyone of us is lying in chains at their feet begging for mercy while they carve our hearts out." her voice became even grimmer and more cold. "We have no choice. We made any choices we had when we picked up the swords."

_*She is right. But think on this. With a device that powerful, you will have to constantly be on guard. You will loose even more lives trying to hold on to it as various powers vie for control. You will never be able to rest easy knowing that it might fall into the wrong hands as it has done. Simply leaving it isn't an option either. Ultimate power brings ultimate damnation. We should destroy it, so it does not tempt others to misuse it.*_ the demon advised.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 27, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at Maggie, her eyes were glowing slightly, churning with light. "That is what we're talking about Maggie. Cronos is apart of whatever is threatening Waterdeep, is apart of whatever has Lord Perigeron. He is one of demons we must defeat. When the baneswords accepted us, we took on that responsibility of finding and destroying the Twice-damned. Do you honestly think, by leaving him alone, he will leave us alone? He knows we have the swords. Neither he nor the rest of the Twice damned will rest until each and everyone of us is lying in chains at their feet begging for mercy while they carve our hearts out." her voice became even grimmer and more cold. "We have no choice. We made any choices we had when we picked up the swords."
> 
> _*She is right. But think on this. With a device that powerful, you will have to constantly be on guard. You will loose even more lives trying to hold on to it as various powers vie for control. You will never be able to rest easy knowing that it might fall into the wrong hands as it has done. Simply leaving it isn't an option either. Ultimate power brings ultimate damnation. We should destroy it, so it does not tempt others to misuse it.*_ the demon advised.




Maggie responds "We  must defeat him eventually.  I question wether we can defeat him immediately."


----------



## frostrune (May 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie responds "We  must defeat him eventually.  I question wether we can defeat him immediately."




"If the fight must come, and it must, I say fight him now while he is far from civilization.  There will be no innocents to be concerned with.  We can bring our full complement of evocations and summonings to bear",  Timrin interjects.


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2006)

Alethia shook her head. "It's probably impossible to defeat Cronos immediately, we know too little about him or Calicos for that matter. What we can do is what they will not expect as Naverone suggests. We destroy the device. That will keep Calicos and others from using it against us. Admittedly, it will keep us from doing the same, but we have other options and that way, we will only need a relatively small strike force, perhaps with a larger force acting as a decoy to draw most of his troops away."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "If the fight must come, and it must, I say fight him now while he is far from civilization.  There will be no innocents to be concerned with.  We can bring our full complement of evocations and summonings to bear",  Timrin interjects.




"Far from civilization also means we need to fight an army alone.  We do not know how many troops Cronos has or even where his base of operations is.  If we want to defeat him, we must either find him and kill him directly, defeat his army with another.  The former will be difficult and quite possibly require using the device for a long period of time.  The latter will require quite a bit of diplomacy.  We must consult the nations of the Innrer Sea, as well as tohse of the Sword Coast that can move a fleet with the Elfgates.


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Far from civilization also means we need to fight an army alone.  We do not know how many troops Cronos has or even where his base of operations is.  If we want to defeat him, we must either find him and kill him directly, defeat his army with another.  The former will be difficult and quite possibly require using the device for a long period of time.  The latter will require quite a bit of diplomacy.  We must consult the nations of the Innrer Sea, as well as tohse of the Sword Coast that can move a fleet with the Elfgates.




"We may not be without allies. Remember, Lord Oberon owes us a favor for killing that unseelie demon thing. Perhaps we could call upon him for aid." Alethia offered.


----------



## frostrune (May 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Far from civilization also means we need to fight an army alone.  We do not know how many troops Cronos has or even where his base of operations is.  If we want to defeat him, we must either find him and kill him directly, defeat his army with another.  The former will be difficult and quite possibly require using the device for a long period of time.  The latter will require quite a bit of diplomacy.  We must consult the nations of the Innrer Sea, as well as tohse of the Sword Coast that can move a fleet with the Elfgates.




Timrin grins proudly as Maggie is begining to sound more and more like a military commander.

"I'm not sure we need to utterly destroy his army to win.  Those airships are the pride of his force.  They also represent their most expedient mode of travel.  Destroy his armada and he has a dejected troop base trapped half a world away.  They will be forced to negotiate for passage with the surrounding kingdoms or suffer terrible expense to establish gates just as we would."

"If nothing else it evens the playing field."

"Fin and perhaps the islander druids could wreak terrible havoc on such a force from relative safety.  Dragon allies would be devastating as well."

"I think we have a real chance to make this work."


----------



## Falkus (May 27, 2006)

"The airships are armed, correct? Perhaps if we could capture one or two, we could turn their weapons on his army," suggested Dyria. "I'm sure a suitable magic spell could get us aboard."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin grins proudly as Maggie is begining to sound more and more like a military commander.
> 
> "I'm not sure we need to utterly destroy his army to win.  Those airships are the pride of his force.  They also represent their most expedient mode of travel.  Destroy his armada and he has a dejected troop base trapped half a world away.  They will be forced to negotiate for passage with the surrounding kingdoms or suffer terrible expense to establish gates just as we would."
> 
> ...




Aleena is skeptical "If these were Halruuan force-ships or Lantanese Zepplins or Flying Machines, you could be right.  But these ships run on powerful elemental magic, and as such probably have their own weather control biult into the way they operate.  They may not be able to fully counteract weather magic,  but they certainly would be resistant."

Its easy to forget that Aleena is also an accomplished wizard. One would expect Maggie to be the one to say this.

She continues "I see five options presented here.  One, gather an amry, eventually, to defeat Cronos.  Two, teleport in, temporarily seize the device, then use and/or destroy it.  Three, do as two except establish a mmilitary bulkhead on the island and try to keep control of the device.  Four, weaken Cronos before doing anytihng else, by attacking his airships or perhaps hijacking one.  Five, eventually find Cronos and kill him without going through his army first."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Building a large quantity of gates such as that would be prohibitively expensive and take a great deal of time," Maggie comments.




"What about something temporary?"

Edit:  OOC:  The reason I say temporary is based on my use of a 2nd edition spell called Dimensional Folding.  It allowed a cleric to link two places for a short period of time.  I used it before to help stop a forest fire.  The original spell had some possible side effects regarding aging, but when you are only transporting water, its not really a consideration.  There has to be a 3.X version someplace.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Five, eventually find Cronos and kill him without going through his army first."





			
				Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "What about something temporary?"




"hmm, a temporary gate to find Chronos, we get rid of him, and then come back. I  like it! Chop off the dragon's head, and the rest of it becomes useless. Besides, I don't think destroying the device is worth it. If Calicos can use time magic, he could possibly go back in time to use it, if he needed to"


----------



## Falkus (May 28, 2006)

"Now if only we had time magic, that would make this a lot easier. Go back in time and kill him before this even starts," commented Dyria.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 28, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "hmm, a temporary gate to find Chronos, we get rid of him, and then come back. I  like it! Chop off the dragon's head, and the rest of it becomes useless. Besides, I don't think destroying the device is worth it. If Calicos can use time magic, he could possibly go back in time to use it, if he needed to"




(You all recall that for some reason divination magic doesn't see the Twice-Damned, so you cant just gate to him.)


----------



## DM_Matt (May 28, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "What about something temporary?"
> 
> Edit:  OOC:  The reason I say temporary is based on my use of a 2nd edition spell called Dimensional Folding.  It allowed a cleric to link two places for a short period of time.  I used it before to help stop a forest fire.  The original spell had some possible side effects regarding aging, but when you are only transporting water, its not really a consideration.  There has to be a 3.X version someplace.
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie answers: "Anytinhg that can move that enormous quantity of water will be a near-impossible understaking.  Besides, it is quite difficult to flood an Island, as the water pretty rapidly winds up in the ocean."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie answers: "Anytinhg that can move that enormous quantity of water will be a near-impossible understaking.  Besides, it is quite difficult to flood an Island, as the water pretty rapidly winds up in the ocean."




I am not speaking of putting the island underwater, merely using the force of the water to was them away or at least weaken their defenses until something a bit more conventional succeeds.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 28, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> I am not speaking of putting the island underwater, merely using the force of the water to was them away or at least weaken their defenses until something a bit more conventional succeeds.
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie adds "Well in that case, spells like Contorl Wind, Control Water, and Control Weather should be able to accomplish what you are aiming at.  Of course, so can large-area attack spells.  The larger problem is holding it for any period of time, especially against Cronos' airships."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie adds "Well in that case, spells like Contorl Wind, Control Water, and Control Weather should be able to accomplish what you are aiming at.  Of course, so can large-area attack spells.  The larger problem is holding it for any period of time, especially against Cronos' airships."




"Which require the caster to be nearby correct?  This way, the casters can stay out of the line of fire.  Just an idea.  You guys are the experts on magic.  I am just a simple warrior that solves many of my problems by punching and kicking them."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (May 28, 2006)

Timrin seems a bit exasperated; nothing is ever simple anymore.

"Maggie, what do you think the globe-piece of the viewing device Fin's team recovered from Kurin's base actually _does_?"

"Right now I was advocating a return trip to Sarkon simply to use the viewing device to focus in on that base, then scale back through time to learn what Kurin did with Lord Piergeron's soul or how he created those fiend-pires."

"While obviously a worthy cause, perhaps this clue is even more important.  If we are going to put the effort into capturing and using the device, we had best know exactly what we trying to accomplish once we get there."

"Every minute will count."


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena is skeptical "If these were Halruuan force-ships or Lantanese Zepplins or Flying Machines, you could be right.  But these ships run on powerful elemental magic, and as such probably have their own weather control biult into the way they operate.  They may not be able to fully counteract weather magic,  but they certainly would be resistant."




Fin nods.  "The one we skirmished with before, we assaulted with fire, with wind, and with our ship's cannon.  And all we accomplished was to drive it away, not to destroy it.  Wiping out a fleet of such vessels would be no simple matter."



			
				Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Which require the caster to be nearby correct?"




"Yes, and no," Fin replies.  "When we're talking about controlling the weather, 'nearby' is measured in miles.  But most attack spells - yes, somewhat closer is required."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 29, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin seems a bit exasperated; nothing is ever simple anymore.
> 
> "Maggie, what do you think the globe-piece of the viewing device Fin's team recovered from Kurin's base actually _does_?"
> 
> ...




Maggie answers "I dont know exactly, but I assume that the red crystal needs to replace one of the existing ones.  Then I suppose it allows the etched crystal to be placed in it and then it would, uh, well, it presumedly does something, maybe it makes the machine show us something specific.

Plus of course we can go spy on that base in the past."


----------



## frostrune (May 29, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie answers "I dont know exactly, but I assume that the red crystal needs to replace one of the existing ones.  Then I suppose it allows the etched crystal to be placed in it and then it would, uh, well, it presumedly does something, maybe it makes the machine show us something specific.
> 
> Plus of course we can go spy on that base in the past."




Timrin smiles sympathetically, "Sorry.  It was unfair of me to put you on the spot like that.  We just have to buy as much time as we can and hope it's enough."

"Analyzing our five immediate options really narrows it down to two.  We are not ready for a full scale assault on Chronos' army, we do not have sufficient firepower to take out his armada, and we have no means to locate Chronos himself.  That really leaves options 2 and 3: Seize the device temporarily, use it as best we can, and get out OR seize the island and try and hold it as best we can.  Of the remaining two choices, I favor temporarily seizing the device and perhaps destroying it when we are done.  The airships make trying to establish any kind of stronghold just too difficult."

"The few guards currently posted around it should be easily overcome.  Assuming some alarm is raised in the process we will still have some precious moments before the land-bound army can mobilize against us.  The airships will pose the most immediate and dangerous threat.  How do we neutralize their ability to attack us at range?",  he asks rhetorically, "Block their ability to target."

"If they cannot see us things become a bit more sketchy for them, if they cannot even see the small island or the device, it will throw them off even more."

"Is there not some spell or weather condition that can obscure a large area?  A huge fog bank or cloud perhaps?  A special enlarged type of wall spell?  There has to be something."

"This is only a guess, but I think our enemy will be loathe to lob large area attacks at us for fear of harming the machine.  This will cause them to hesistate and dicker.  Unable to target us individually they will surround us and eventually send ground troops in to clean us out.  Hopefully this will have bought us enough time to do what we need.  We teleport back out when things get too hot, maybe leaving a few nasty surprises behind."

"What do you think?  Can we do it?"


----------



## DM_Matt (May 29, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smiles sympathetically, "Sorry.  It was unfair of me to put you on the spot like that.  We just have to buy as much time as we can and hope it's enough."
> 
> "Analyzing our five immediate options really narrows it down to two.  We are not ready for a full scale assault on Chronos' army, we do not have sufficient firepower to take out his armada, and we have no means to locate Chronos himself.  That really leaves options 2 and 3: Seize the device temporarily, use it as best we can, and get out OR seize the island and try and hold it as best we can.  Of the remaining two choices, I favor temporarily seizing the device and perhaps destroying it when we are done.  The airships make trying to establish any kind of stronghold just too difficult."
> 
> ...





Maggie sayes "We'll have a few minutes before the ships could get back to us and attack anyway.  Aleena, I might need all the spells I've got, so we'd be best off if you made us invisible right before we leave.  Fin's Control Weather can easily  create a very large area of fog that should prevent the ships from targeting their cannons from afar and make it easier to surprise their guards.  Once the storm rolls in, we can can take out the guards.  I'm not sure if the machine will create enough light to draw attention, but its better than nothing."

Shall we gear up and go?"


----------



## kirinke (May 30, 2006)

ooc:
What sort of nastiness can Naveron cause to Calicos and his people? Also, Alethia is quite willing to pull out all of the stops when it comes to magic. For a while now, she hasn't used much of her clerical abilities, so it's entirely possible that the opposition isn't aware of what she's truly capable of. Plus, you must remember her followers.

Alethia looked at the hovering archons. "Stay close to Aleena and to Maggie. They are still the enemies main targets." she then looked at the others. "I hate doing this, but the wolf sisters and the crows as well as Cyril will want to come as well as Marise. It is what they have been born and bred for. It will be hard to deny them this." she smiled grimly. "Whatever you wish Naveron and I to do, we will do."


----------



## frostrune (May 30, 2006)

"Now we are starting to think like a team," Timrin beams proudly.  "Alethia, any energy resistance spells you can spare would be greatly beneficial.  If the enemy is resigned to use area of effect attacks because they cannot target, we are looking at fire, cold, electricity, and acid.  Shrugging even a portion of that damage off will allow us to spend a few extra minutes with the machine."

"I don't know how many creatures Maggie can safely teleport but any of your friends that have enhanced senses could prove valuable as early warning scouts.  Sight will by necessity be limited, so exceptional hearing or scent could prove useful.  Or perhaps an inconspicuous bird flying above the cloud?  You get the idea."


----------



## kirinke (May 30, 2006)

"Most of what I have prayed for are offensive, rather than defensive spells. If you can wait until tonight, I'll be able to pray for defensive spells as well." she smiled wryly. "I thought at the time, we were going to be in for it, so I wanted to be prepared." she looked grim again. "If nothing else, I can invest in a few scrolls or wands."

"Of all my followers, the crows are probably going to be able to spot things from the air. They're quick, sneaky and cunning and are least likely to be spotted. Marise is too conspicuious as are the Archons." Alethia said. 

Perched on the rafters, the crows, laughed softly to themselves. Quern, the leader of the flock, a huge raven, almost as large as an eagle with bright silver eyes, flew down and perched on Alethia's shoulder. Quern bobbed her head at the paladin with as much respect as a crow could muster. "Aye. And if we can, we'll also chalk up whatever we fly over that looks interesting. Outside of that narsty looking device that is." Quern said in perfect common and winked mischieivously at Maggie and Aleena.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2006)

"I'll also be able to absorb 3 attacks from the ships at a moment's notice, if I am part of the targetted area and if my ability doesn't fail me." Murdoch says, looking at the new rod he purchased at a hefty price a few days ago. "If you need me to, I can focus on absorbing the ships attacks once they close in, but this means that you won't have me to blast our foes. If we have cover, chances are that the ships won't be able to target in the first minutes so I'll, be able to assist in decimating the guards, and when the ships appear, I'll focus on protecting the team. Keep in mind that I can only handle one attack at a time, and I could fail."

Looking at the flying gnome besides him, Murdoch adds: "My follower Barnak should also come. He can block any teleportation to the area once we are there and can create stone walls. This could be useful if the airships close in. He can also teleport, but hasn't completely mastered the art and sometimes gets off target. Still useful in case of an emergency. Finally, he has a nice little spell that forces all summoned creatures in the area to be good. This one, I think, would definitely give us an edge and supprize the heck out of any summoner."  He then looks at Barnak, who is nodding with a big grin.

OCC: 



Spoiler



Spelled mentioned include Dimentional archor,  wall of stone, teleport and perfect summons.

Perfect summons: [from BoED] After the spell is cast, summoned creatures in the area become good, don't need to obey the caster if an evil or neutral creature was summoned. 1h/lvl, no save, 40 ft spread, 100ft+10ft/lvl range


----------



## kirinke (May 30, 2006)

Her canine and lupine followers were crouched in the corners of the rooms, each one was alert and watching the activities with interest. The pack chief, Merideth spoke up. "We are not exactly helpless in a fight. As creatures from the celestial planes we have a bit of resistance against magic and elemental magics, maybe a little more than an Aasimar in fact. Cyril is also agile in a fight and is able to blink at will. He will be able to create much confusion." the huge wolf grinned, revealing sharp teeth. "And we will be sure to concentrate on hit and run tactics. Do not worry about us. As the Lady Alethia said, it is what we are born and bred for."

ooc:
Would it be reasonable to conclude that because Alethia does have the nimbus of light feat as well as holy radiance, most celestials would consider her to be the equivalent of a mid-ranking noble. They'd treat somebody like Shando as the equivalent of a Duke.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 31, 2006)

"Ready to go whenever every one else is.  I travel lightly now."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Ready to go whenever every one else is.  I travel lightly now."
> 
> Hawkeye




_*Don't be foolish young man. You have more of a burden than any of us. The vows you took both free and weigh you down in equal measure.*_ Naverone said.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 31, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Don't be foolish young man. You have more of a burden than any of us. The vows you took both free and weigh you down in equal measure.*_ Naverone said.




Shando smiles broadly "My vows are simply my duty to others.  I gladly accept them and never feel as though they are a burden in the negative sense of the word."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2006)

The demon laughed warmly. _*Indeed. As much as the vows I took when I rejected hell.*_


----------



## frostrune (May 31, 2006)

Even after the assurances of Helm and several other Gods, Timrin is still clearly not comfortable with Alethia's demon.  A weak but polite smile seems about his normal reaction when the deep voice enters his mind, followed by a change of subject...

"Does anyone see a reason that we cannot wait a day before venturing to Sarkon?  I think Alethia's defensive spells could be quite helpful.  Perhaps there are others among us that might like to be better prepared as well <looking hopefully at Maggie, Fin, and Arundel>?"


----------



## Falkus (May 31, 2006)

"I don't exactly require much preparation either, but if you want to wait, so can I," added Dyria.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 31, 2006)

There is no compelling reason not to wait a day.  When you scry on the area again, you find  two metal men and eight soldiers.  One metal man is standing at the top of the path up the mountain.  Another is by the controls.  Of the eight soldiers, one is walking the path from the rim of the lake to the machine, two more are with the metal man looking at the controls, and six are evenly-spaced and essentially each standing by a separate piller.

You all get short-term invisibility for an hour that doesnt disappear when you attack.  Fin can easily make the fog roll in and make it hard to the soldiers to see each other or those at the base seing the machine.


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2006)

ooc
Alrighty then. Here are Alethia's spells, memorized from the previous day.

[sblock]
DOMAIN SPELLS
Protection from Energy
Spell Resistance
Teleport x2
Locate Object

RANGER SPELLS
Pass without trace
Resist Energy

O LVL SPELLS
Prestidigitation (2)
Detect Magic (2), 
Guidance
Detect Poison

1ST LVL SPELLS (5+1) (6+1)
Command 
Divine favor 
Protection from evil x3
Nimbus of Light 

2ND LVL SPELLS (5+1) (6+1)
Remove Paralysis
Deific Vengeance
Resist energy x4

3RD LVL SPELLS (4+1) (5+1)
Protection from Energy x2 
magic circle against evil
Searing Light x2


4TH LVL SPELLS (2+1) (4+1)
Divine Power
Restoration
Energy Vortex
Wall of good

5TH LVL SPELLS (1+1)(2+1)
Flame Strike
Break Enchantment [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (May 31, 2006)

OOC:  Timrin can change up his spell list as well

[sblock] 1st - cure lt. wounds, divine favor, lesser restoration
2nd - resist energy x 2
3rd - resist energy
4th - dispel evil [/sblock]

Between Alethia and I we can cast resist energy 6 times.  Mine grant DR 20 vs a single energy type, for 70 minutes.  Alethia's are probably the same.  By my count there are 8 main characters (Fin, Arundel, Alethia, Dyria, Murdock, Timrin, Shando, and Maggie).  Maggie, Fin, and Arundel can all cast this spell as well.  How many can you each chip in?  I'm hoping we can each get up to 2 per character.  Shando may not need them at all because he has decent SR plus improved evasion (Your call on that one Hawkeye).


----------



## Hawkeye (May 31, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Timrin can change up his spell list as well
> 
> [sblock] 1st - cure lt. wounds, divine favor, lesser restoration
> 2nd - resist energy x 2
> ...




OOC:  Shando also has some ER from the VOP.  However, I just discovered that I don't have  an updated copy of him on my laptop, so I need to check it when I get home to make a decision and that won't be until after 8EDT tonight.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2006)

ooc:
We also seemed to have lost the second installment of the rogue's gallery thread. Heh. Poor Timrin. He doesn't quite know what to do with Alethia and her tennant so to speak. Well at least he knows Helm approves of the situation. After all, if he didn't, Timmy wouldn't be a paladin anymore.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 1, 2006)

OOC:  Shando has ER:  5 to acid, cold, electricity, fire and sonic.  I guess that with SR and Evasion might mean that I won't need the spells.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 1, 2006)

"How close is the base camp to the guards around the strucure?  This might require a bit more stealth than some of us are equipped for."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2006)

_*Don't forget, most demons can see invisible things as well as things covered by illusion. So, any sort of stealth and camoflague will have to be quite mundane.*_ the demon reminded them. _* I can't hazard what those mithril creatures can do, but at an... Informed guess, I'd say don't rely overmuch on either illusion or invisibility.*_ he sounded thoughtful. _* Covering our presence by fog or something, like say, heavy rain might be just as effective and will have an added bonus of masking our scent.*_

"Well we know they're evil," Alethia said. "I have a wall of good memorized, amongst other things. Holy water should make them say ouch at least. And, I've got a few more tricks up my sleaves," she said with a grim smile as she reached into her bag of holding and brought out several vials of liquid, some of which glowed with a strange light. Not evil mind, just strange.

"This is purified coutl venom, jade water and unicorn blood, all of which are very, very potent against evil creatures. Collectively they are called ravages." she explained. "They're relatively expensive, but if we go to our temples and explain the situation, they may sell us some more in bulk." she said wryly.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 2, 2006)

"The metal man aboard Rhianna's hellforged ship was probably similar.  He was a powerful transmuter but I don't recall him being very demonic.  Nor were Calicos' men.  While these guys are certainly evil, I don't think loading up on demon bane items are going to be of much use to us here."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2006)

"Actually, these fluids aren't specifically demon bane items. They'll work on anything that's truly evil. Well except the jade water. That's just doubly potent holy water." she looked thoughtful. "Even if they're not demonic, I tend to agree with Naverone. We have no idea what those soldiers are. For all we know, they could be magicker's or priests. Let's use the invisibility, but like he said, don't be surprised if they see through it and plan accordingly."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 3, 2006)

OOC:  DM, how long have we been gone?  If we aren't leaving until tomorrow, Shando will check on the progress for the temple of Ilmater.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2006)

"Maggie, Aleena? Can either of you aquire and cast Globe of invulnerability or the lesser version of it? If we had that, it would be incredibly useful." she tapped her finger on the table. "So I guess the plan is duck in quickly, cause as much mayhem as possible and use the device to see if we can figure out what kind of ritual that bound Perigeron's soul to Kurin as well as finding out what went on in Kryptgarden." she looked thoughtful. "Remember during the attack Kurin did something to Perigeron's body. A bone?" she racked her memory and looked up, grim. "He caused a bit of bone from Perigeron to merge with himself. That was his focus to cage the soul!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 4, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Maggie, Aleena? Can either of you aquire and cast Globe of invulnerability or the lesser version of it? If we had that, it would be incredibly useful." she tapped her finger on the table. "So I guess the plan is duck in quickly, cause as much mayhem as possible and use the device to see if we can figure out what kind of ritual that bound Perigeron's soul to Kurin as well as finding out what went on in Kryptgarden." she looked thoughtful. "Remember during the attack Kurin did something to Perigeron's body. A bone?" she racked her memory and looked up, grim. "He caused a bit of bone from Perigeron to merge with himself. That was his focus to cage the soul!"




(Why the special fear of low-level magic?)

Maggie says:  "We'd have to all have it, its not that efficient to do that."

Shando:  It has not yet begun to be built, but it should be started soon.  It has only been a couple weeks and it takes time to design it, aquire materials, and secure the various permits from the government.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 4, 2006)

So, formation?  First acts?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC:  Actaully, I meant the organizing and manpower that would lead to all of that, not the actual construction of the temple.  How many have come from Damara?  24 hour shift today.  I'll probably be out of touch.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Why the special fear of low-level magic?)
> 
> Maggie says:  "We'd have to all have it, its not that efficient to do that."
> 
> Shando:  It has not yet begun to be built, but it should be started soon.  It has only been a couple weeks and it takes time to design it, aquire materials, and secure the various permits from the government.




ooc:
Not really a fear, more like a precaution.  Besides, most of the more common 'killer' spells are third and fourth level.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 4, 2006)

"Based on the arrangement of the guards there should be two key targets: the group near the device and the Metal man guarding the mountain trail."

"We know from past experience that these Metal-men are tough opponents.  I think it wise to throw the majority of our firepower at the group near the device.  Those of us that move slowly and fight up close and personal should attack here; I'm thinking this group should include myself, Dyria, Maggie, Arundel and Fin."

"Alethia, Murdock, and Shando are all very mobile and relatively quiet.  I'm thinking you would be well suited to take out the Metal man and human guard further down the trail before they can raise an alarm.  You or your companions will also be optimally placed to guard against reinforcements coming up the trail and give us ample warning.  Eventually, you all can move swiftly back the device and we can make our retreat."

"One thing - does anyone recall how these Metal men were affected by magic?  I seem to recall blades were what ultimately brought it down.  If so, we might need to rethink this arrangement."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2006)

ooc:
I can't remember... Matt? 

IC:
"I had other things on mind when I was attacking it. I can't honestly remember." she admitted ruefully. "Sounds like a good plan though. If possible, I'd like to bring my cohort Marise along. She can fly and has some special attacks of her own that could prove valuable."

The raven, Quern,  on her shoulder chuckled. "We're starting to sound like a bloody menagerie, aren't we? Gods only know what we're going to attract to our group next. Hells. We already have a redeemed demon in the mix."

Naverone laughed wryly. _*Redeemed I might be, but I have not yet atoned for my past wickedness. Perhaps I shall spend the rest of my existance doing just that.*_ And you get the sense that he shrugged as if he didn't mind the fact in the least.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 5, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I can't remember... Matt?




OCC: I remember that the meatal transmuter was darn hard to hit, and the thing was fast. We had to run after it throughout the ship. I remember that Murdoch gave the killing blow, with a vitriolic (acid) blast (or it could have been just a regular blast - can't recall). I can't remember if he was particularely vulnerable to acid...



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "Alethia, Murdock, and Shando are all very mobile and relatively quiet.  I'm thinking you would be well suited to take out the Metal man and human guard further down the trail before they can raise an alarm.  You or your companions will also be optimally placed to guard against reinforcements coming up the trail and give us ample warning.  Eventually, you all can move swiftly back the device and we can make our retreat."
> 
> "One thing - does anyone recall how these Metal men were affected by magic?  I seem to recall blades were what ultimately brought it down.  If so, we might need to rethink this arrangement."





IC: "I believe they were. I'm ready to go. Lets get this over with."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 5, 2006)

"You're right Murdoch. We've been dithering enough... I'm ready as I'll ever be." Alethia said.


_*I as well,*_ the demon rumbled. _*I do believe that we owe Calicos a kick in the head if I recall correctly.*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 6, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*I as well,*_ the demon rumbled. _*I do believe that we owe Calicos a kick in the head if I recall correctly.*_




"I call dibs on any head kicking of Calicos.  I am not sure how effective I will be against the metal men, but I will do my best."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

The demon laughed wryly. _*Very well. You may kick him first. But once down, I plan on stomping him. That is if Alethia allows it.*_

"If you're really, really good, I'll letcha. But only if I get to stomp him in his delicates after." she said with a grin.

The demon's chuckle echoed in their minds. _*You've been hanging out with Maggie too long.*_


----------



## frostrune (Jun 6, 2006)

OOC:  Before we just jump into it I have a couple defensive spells to cast:  resist energy (DR 20 electricity) and  Divine Favor (+2 to hit and damage for 1 minute).  We will also be invisible right?

I can cast also 2 more resist energy - who needs them?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

ooc:
Armour special abilities
[sblock]
This beautifully crafted elvish chainmail is made of very fine mithral links. Instead of the usual leaf pattern, her chainmail has a feather-like pattern to it, as well as Selune's symbol prominately  displayed. It is also blue-black with darker indigo and pink traceries laced throughout the armour.  In addition to it's +5 armour bonus, the wearer of this armour if good, takes only half the extra damage dealt by an unholy weapon (1d6 instead of 2d6 and gains the benefits of a constant protection from evil spell. Furthermore, the armour negates the vile damage dealt by a vile melee, ranged or natural weapon (described in the book of vile darkness). 

The armour also grants an immunity to all death spells, magical death effets and energy drain and any negative energy effects (such as from chill touch or inflict spells.  This chainmail has been laced with Aurorum steel and if it has been sundered it can be reformed by bringing together its fragments. The broken pieces bond quickly and seamlessly, restoring the item to its previous state.  The armour never tarnishes and is immune to acid and rust attacks. It also grants a +5 circumstantial bonus to hide checks. 
[/sblock]

Alethia is a 9th level cleric soo she is casting the following on herself.
*Divine favor ->* +3 luck bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
*Protection from Energy * (domain spell), fire -> 90 minutes? for 108 hit points
*Divine power ->* 9 rounds  base attack bonus? +6 strength bonus (her strength without the spell is 17 and 9 extra hit points. MMM....
Resist energy cold -> 90 minutes, DR 20.

She has 2 more protection from energy spells, 3 more resist energy spells, 3 protection from evil spells (from her spell list) + 

3 addition protection from evil and 1 bless spell from her innate abilities which is counted as 15 level spells.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 6, 2006)

(I need specific declared actions)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 6, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (I need specific declared actions)




Assuming we have cover (fog or weather), Murdoch will blast like crazy. He has a range os 250 ft with his eldrich blast, so he start from afar. Once 60 ft or closer, he'll arc his blasts to 3 additional targets. He'll also be ready to cast a quickened Devour magic, should an area spell be targetted at the group or should he be targetted individually. All this while flying, of course.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 6, 2006)

OOC:  In regard to spells lets assume Fin and Arundel can take care of themselves.  That leaves Dyria, Maggie, Shando, Murdock, Alethia, and Timrin

How about Alethia casts: Protection vs energy on Maggie and Protection vs Energy on Murdock (They are spell casters and presumably have less hps and bigger bullseyes on thier backs); Resist Energy on Shando, Resist Energy on Dyria, and her last Resist Energy on Murdock.

Timrin casts: 2nd Resist Energy on Dyria, Resist Energy on Maggie.  He can also hit everyone with a protection vs evil from his wand (only lasts 1 minute)

To sum up:  

Alethia: Protection vs Energy, Resist energy, Prot. vs evil, maybe others..

Murdock: Protection vs energy, resist energy, prot. vs evil

Dyria: Resist Energy x 2, protection vs evil

Shando: Resist energy, protection vs evil

Maggie: Protection vs Energy, resist energy, prot. vs evil

Timrin: Resist Energy (electricity), Divine favor, Protection vs evil


Shando and Timrin get a bit 'shorted' here but Shando's  SR, innate abilities, and evasion should probably offset most of the damage.  Timrin is a paladin.  He's expects to take the brunt of it.

Tactics to follow in another post.

Frosty


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 6, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Murdock: Protection vs energy, resist energy, prot. vs evil




OCC: thanks! Since murdoch already has lightning, cold & fire resistance, lets do Protection on acid, and resist on sonic.

By the way, since he has devour magic and can quicken it 3x, maybe Timrin would be better off with the protection & resist spells.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 6, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: thanks! Since murdoch already has lightning, cold & fire resistance, lets do Protection on acid, and resist on sonic.
> 
> By the way, since he has devour magic and can quicken it 3x, maybe Timrin would be better off with the protection & resist spells.




OOC:  Hmmm... I had no idea you had all that stuff.  Yeah, maybe those protections/ resistances could be better used elsewhere.  Timrin has DR 5 elec/acid/cold; DR 10 fire from my armor; good hps and saves.

Perhaps I would suggest this change: Dyria takes your Protection vs Energy and gives one of her Resist Energy to Shando (giving him a choice of 2).  Timrin would then take your Resist Energy to give him 2 (DR 20 electricity and cold).

Everyone would then have 2 resistances and that is pretty solid.  Thanks for the sacrifice Steve.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

No problems with the spell selects on peoples. Alethia is set as far as that goes as I posted previously. She is loaded for bear, mithril critters and whatever else creeps up on her. Oh and she is loading up on arrows. Lots of arrows. And if Aleena is willing, maybe get some cure serious wound wands from the castle storehouse?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 6, 2006)

Dyria's combat tactics will be to hang back just behind the frontline and trip everybody engaged with the frontline fighter and engage in follow up attacks, unless they have a weapon, in which case she'll devote a full round action to disarming them and using her third hand ability to bring the weapon to her.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

Alethia's tactics are pepper with arrows first If arrows don't work, then wade in with mace and various spells.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 7, 2006)

Tactics for Timrin:

Teleport/ move me in as close as I can to the Device controls and the Metal man.  Get up in his face quickly and start carving him up.

Dyria - maybe you can keep the humans guards off my back with reach and AOs?


[sblock] Power Attack 6, Divine might (1 turn attempt per round), Boots of Speed: to hit +23/+23/+18/+13; Dmg 2d6 + 14 + 2 divine favor + 12 power attack + 6 divine might + 2d6 holy (if applicable) + 2d6 outsider bane (if applicable) - I will hold back on my Smite Evils as I am unsure they will affect it [/sblock]

I would highly suggest Alethia's team position themselves between the Metal man and the reinforcments in camp so they can force him to move to and through them before he can get help.  If it forces him back to the device, all the better.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 7, 2006)

Shando will try to take on the human appearing guards, leaving the metal men for those better equipped to deal with them.  He will use the Pharos fist, in hopes to disorganize their lines enough to make an attack more effective.  He will start each attack with a stunning blow, and flurry combo.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jun 7, 2006)

> Dyria - maybe you can keep the humans guards off my back with reach and AOs?




It's what she does best.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 7, 2006)

Fin offers a possibility for clearing the area around the device of defenders quickly:
"I can temporarily make everything close to the Device fall _up_," he explains.  "Unless they can fly, it will keep them out of a melee for a minute or two... and Timrin, if you're set up to travel airborne, it would let you engage the metal man without rude interruptions."

"My metal-to-wood spell had some affect on the last one," he continues, "... but if you're too close, there's a risk of transmuting even your magical equipment.  I'll keep it as a potential option."

_DM - what was the area around the device 'made of' - earth, rock, worked stone?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 7, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin offers a possibility for clearing the area around the device of defenders quickly:
> "I can temporarily make everything close to the Device fall _up_," he explains.  "Unless they can fly, it will keep them out of a melee for a minute or two... and Timrin, if you're set up to travel airborne, it would let you engage the metal man without rude interruptions."
> 
> "My metal-to-wood spell had some affect on the last one," he continues, "... but if you're too close, there's a risk of transmuting even your magical equipment.  I'll keep it as a potential option."
> ...




Worked Stone.  Its on an artificial platform that rises from the lake/crater.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2006)

Alethia will follow both Timrin's and Naveron's advice when it comes to group tactics. She's far more experienced with solo-type tactics than anything else.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 8, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin offers a possibility for clearing the area around the device of defenders quickly:
> "I can temporarily make everything close to the Device fall _up_," he explains.  "Unless they can fly, it will keep them out of a melee for a minute or two... and Timrin, if you're set up to travel airborne, it would let you engage the metal man without rude interruptions."





OOC:  If he is actually 'falling' up, could I even keep up with him?  I think he would be moving far faster than the limitations of a fly spell.

Still, that would take him out of the fight until we have cleaned up the chafe.  And when gravity kicks back in, the fall back to earth might kill him outright.  Ouch!


----------



## kirinke (Jun 8, 2006)

Next question. Is Maggie gonna cast her overland flight thingie too? That would be fun....


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC:  Why not just "fall" with him, try to hit him a few times?  When the spell ends or it cancleed, and you still have a fly spell, he will fall and you can follow him down.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 8, 2006)

ooc:
Hee. Bad guy falling, Timmy swooping down, bashing him on the head as he goes.... Fun!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 8, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  If he is actually 'falling' up, could I even keep up with him?  I think he would be moving far faster than the limitations of a fly spell.




_OOC: It only affects a few 10' cubes, so (in theory) in the open air, he'll be bobbling a little 20 or 30 feet up, at the interface.

Worked stone - damn.  I had this mental image of Reverse Gravity, followed by Transmute Rock to Mud to 'bury' anyone caught in the AoE with upward-falling mud, followed by an Area Dispel to simultaneously turn the mud back to rock and restore normal gravity.

Main flaw I can see - with the platform rising out of the lake, there's a good chance anyone on it will already have Flight or Teleportation magic on hand.  

On the other hand... if a lot of water gets caught in the AoE, it should produce an interesting loop effect, with water getting sucked up to the top, then spilling out the sides and falling back into the lake.  Which might let someone swim out of the grav field... though they might get pulled back into it by the current it would produce...

Ungh, my head hurts trying to figure that one out..._


----------



## frostrune (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC:  So if he only bobs a short ways up, a fly spell will do the trick and keep him pretty stationary.  What I'd really like is 'reach'.  Can Maggie cast enlarge person on Timrin?  My weapon damage will increase and I get reach.

Don't worry too much about the stone to mud thing, at least the worry about it affecting water.  This island/temple that the viewing device sits on is pretty decent size and I'm sure the controls are not near the edge.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2006)

ooc:
Alethia will cast her spells, getting ready for the fight when it's time. Anywayz, let's get goin. Too much plannin is just as bad as too little.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2006)

(oops)


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 11, 2006)

OOC:  Oops?  I got an email with the events.  What do you mean oops?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2006)

? oops? What's goin on?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2006)

(I have most of your stats on my computer, but please everyone update in the RG)

You arrive flying and invisible (thanks to Aleena).  After the fog rolls in, Maggie enlarges Timrin and reviews the known strengths and weaknesses of the metal men (+3d6dmg all), Fin lifts the soldiers into the air with his gravity spell, and the rest of the group moves in.  

Murdoch blasts the soldier patrolling the walkway,  just as Shando puts his hand over the soldier's mouth from behind.  Shando pulls the soldier back while jamming his elbow into the back of his neck.  The soldier falls without a sound.

Meanwhile Alethia shoots the metal man at the end of the walkway with an arrow (27dmg).  He looks around and electrical energy craxkes through his body.  He transmutes his hands into a sword and a trident, then air around him crackles as well.  The fog around him turns to icicles and clatters to the ground, clearing the visibility around him, but not enough for him to spot you guys, especially since you are all invisible and not all that close.

Materializing next to the metal man by the controls, Timrin drives his blade into the middle of the metal man (65dmg).  The two soldiers see the hole open up in the metal man and start yellowing in their native tounge.  One of them is cut short as Dyria's whip-dagger strikes him in the back, badly wounding him.  Each of the soldiers and metal men momentarily burst into flames, and five of the soldiers by pillars fall dead.  

The soldiers recover very fast, likely aided by Cronos' time magic.  Dyria is faster.  She steps towards the one surviving soldier by the pillars and stabs him in the chest with her whip dagger, then rips it out, whips it over to stab one of the soldiers by Timrin, then yanks it out, spins it around, wraps it around th eneck of the other soldier by Timrin, then pulls, beheading him.

The metal man by Timrin does the same as the other one did, but instead of clearing the air, he makes it conndense on Timrin (who he can apparently see) making him visible to all.  He then stabs Timrin back in the stomach with his trident hand (x3 crit 55dmg). With the trident still in Timrin, the metal man keeps on going.  Timrin manages to dodge a blow from the sword hand, but the metal man slashes him on the way back (23 dmg). The metal man turns his trident hand and pulls it out (18dmg).  Timrin sees the metal man jerk around a bit, as he is hit three times with Maggie's scorching ray.  The creature melts and the metal begins to evaporate.

The other metal man turns and charges down the path, turning his trident hadn to  a lance.  He does the same ice-condensing trick on Shando, but Shando manages to dodge it.  Murdoch blasts it (54dmg), but it is stil alive.  Alethia fires arrow, but only one hits (crit 34dmg).  Shando, riht next to him, has nothing left to do but strike at him.  Each blow of his Cronos-bane fists blasts pieces from the creature, and it dies like the other one.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2006)

After all the creatures and soldiers die, Alethia takes out her new cure serious wounds wand and sets about healing those who need it.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 11, 2006)

Timrin staggers upright holding in his guts.  His hands glow momentarily as his focuses his attention on healing himself <lay on hands 90 hp, still down 6>

"Well done everyone.  Alethia you and your friends guard the trail.  Murdock fly up and keep an eye on the airships.  Lets learn what we came to learn and get out of here."

OOC:  First we would start by finding the Kryptgarden base then regressing time to see what Kurin did there.  Then we try to play with the globe and crystal and figure out whatr they do.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2006)

Alethia nods and sends her crows up to keep an eye on things aerially and orders the rest to assume perimeter detail, their eyes, noses and ears far more keen than most mortals. "Done. Make it quick. If those airships come down, we're good as dead. And that's if Kastitos is in a good mood."


_*And you can bet he's going to be in a foul mood. We already embaressed him once. *_ Naverone remarked and Alethia's eyes begin to glow in a frightening sort of way as the demon goes on high-alert for any sort of tricks, traps and ambushes that might be in the making.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 13, 2006)

Shando looks down at his hands, shaking them to clear them of the remains of the metal man.  "It appears that Ilmater  and the Chronos bane have blessed me in ways that I didn't expect."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jun 13, 2006)

"And to think that people tried to tell me that a whip wasn't a real weapon," commented Dyria, as she retracted her whip-dagger back into its new storage location, while she kicked the decapitated head back next to its original owner.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2006)

While most of you patrol and hide in the fog, Maggie works on the machine.  She finds that one of the red crystals has already been replaced with a slotted one like the one you found, and she finds a crystal like the one you found inside it next to the dead metal man.  She puts it in, holds on to it, and concentrats.  

She removes it and says "Its a translator.  The device can be controlled mentally, but only by someone who can think in Sarkrith.  This seems to convert Sarkrith to another language.  I recognize bits and pieces...It might be an ancient version of some existing language, actually, Perhaps, uh, bah, I'll think about it later.  At least this might show us how a translator would work."

She then finds the Kryptgarden base.  She did the necessary calculations ahead of time based on the settings and results from last time.  Regressing time, it becomes clear that the base was being used for what you thought...developing and buildings new types of fiendpires and gathering up an army.  It would take a very long time to count them.  The portal seems to be used to deliver prisoners.  All are humanoid, but their species and apparent ethnicities vary widely.  They may be form all over the world.  They are restrained, bitten either by a fiendpire or a strange wand with a mouth at the end of it, forced to drink a red substance, fed to the energy-draining pillar, then sent to the cocoons.    Teams of wizards experiment in labs on new forms of the creatures.  Kurin comes and goes with teams of fiendpires.  There also seems to be various facilities in which they make weapons, clothing, and othe ruseful items, with raw materials brought in through the portal.

Maggie the switches in the crystal found in the base.  The mitheril rings that Cronos added at the top of the pillars activate and create a grid of energy like you saw before.  

The device shows a dark room.  On one end is a throne with a man sitting on it in a black robe.  He is deathly pale, with a long face and a huge mouth, and purple eyes with big black irises, such that his eyes look like holy symbols of Shar.  On the other end is a very large man and a spectral one.  The big one has shoudler-length grey hair, slightly wrinkly skin, and light grey eyes.  Though he appears somewhat old, he also appears extremely fit and muscular, and holds a scythe in his hands.  Next to him is a translucent wizard in blue robes.  He has small horns and very sharp features, indicating at least a partially fiendish heritage.    

In a booming voice, the large man says "I am Cronos, Master of Potentiality.  You should have by now received orders from your mistress.  You will do my bidding, Namer.  I can see all that is or was possible. I kow everything about you.  You are the mightiest practicioner of truename magic in the multiverse, given much of your powers by Shar herself.  You have caused the fall of empires, the most destructive of plagues, even the Time of Troubles, then erased yourself from the timeline by forging yourself a new truename and obliterating your old one.  The universe responds by splicing other possible realities with similar outcomes into the primary reality.    I know because it is these realities,  which exist to protect the timeline from meddling, that I manipulate in my magics.  See, Namer, I can see the realities in which you haven't erased yourself.  You have betrayed many in your time, but you can never betray ME.  Now, come, conceal our plans, and provide us with  the knowledge and power of your mistress."

The image moves to show the workings of the Kryptgarden base, except with the Namer leading the experiments.  It also shows him performing odd rituals probably intended to keep their activities secret.  It becomes clear as well that he is uniquiely-suited for word-magic:  he has two tounges.

The images keep changing, showing various destructive deeds of The Namer throughout history.  

The final image is the Namer changing his face and body and appearing in an office full books.  It seems that he is a professor at the Waterdeep Bards College...you recognize him, becuase it seems he was the one attacked by the leader of that crazy Rashemi cult you met at sea, but survived.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2006)

Naveron watches from afar, troubled. What does this have to do with his host? Shar, he knew was behind their binding. But what was her original purpose? He knew that she had not intended for her sister to snap up the two of them, turn them to her service. If things had turned out differently, would they now be.... Naverone turned away from that thinking. It did not matter. He had mortals to protect and an enemy to defeat.

Alethia and her demon stalk the edges of the perimeter, aided in part by her Leskylor cohort. All of her followers are aware of her dual nature. It is in part why they chose to follow her. To keep an eye on both.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 13, 2006)

"What in the Nine Hells does that mean?"

"So we learn that Shar is indeed involved with the Twice-Damned.  But what is 'name magic'?  Was that translucent blue wizard the nemesis your <refering to Maggie> gauntlet was built to destroy?"

"We came here for answers but leave with more questions.  Can anyone shed some light on this?",  Timrin says imploringly.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2006)

_*Name magic... Is what it says it is paladin. Everything and everyone has a true name. Know it and pronounce it in the right way and right time and you can change that thing or command it. Or destroy it. True names are dangerous. It binds outsiders and those who live on the inside, the prime as well....*_ The demon rumbled, clearly troubled. _*If he is a master of true names... Gods help us, he is seeking to rewrite Toril... Shar's ambition has always been to make things as they were. An endless night.*_ he said, thinking 'outloud' as it where.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 14, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "What in the Nine Hells does that mean?"
> 
> "So we learn that Shar is indeed involved with the Twice-Damned.  But what is 'name magic'?  Was that translucent blue wizard the nemesis your <refering to Maggie> gauntlet was built to destroy?"
> 
> "We came here for answers but leave with more questions.  Can anyone shed some light on this?",  Timrin says imploringly.




Maggie tries to answer...  "Well, it is difficult to explain.  I'll try to put it in terms that you can, uh, oops, yeah that didn't come out right.  Yeah, anyway, everything in the universe has a truename. Its a system that underlies all magic and much reality.  The actual manipulation of trunames is extraordinarily difficult, but if done right can alter the universe on its most basic level.  If something has an ever-changing truname, it is truly invisible to all, and the universe will eventually alter itself to accomodate the effects of its existance.  A sufficiently powerful practitioner of truename magic could theoretically even erase entities entirely by altering their truenames.  It seems this one has done so time after time to hide his crimes.  When someone is erased, the universe accomodates it by altering to produce maximally similar results.  No one has ever accomplished this in recorded history, but of course anyone who would accomplish this could erase themselves from history, so that means nothing.  The only reason we can know about this at all is that cronos produced this crystal as insurance against being double-crossed.  it seems that he altered this device to be able to see into alternate universes, and that crystal records the Namer in universes similar to ours, excpet in which he has not erased himself from the timeline.  These powers are also useful in fundamentally creating new creatures by altering old ones, by using magic on their truenames themselves.  This Namer could be very useful to their experiments."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2006)

The demon sighed. _*Like I said. It's bloody dangerous and mortals shouldn't mess with it. Hell Immortals shouldn't mess with it. It's not wise to go mucking about with the fabric of the universe. Such things usually end badly....*_


"Maggie? Could you theoretically scry back in time to see what ritual bound Perigeron to Kurin and for that matter, what ritual bound Naverone to me? If I'm right, they're very similar. We might find a way to undo Perigeron and Kurin." Alethia said.


ooc:
Naveron will be glad to give Maggie the salient details... Time of etc....


----------



## frostrune (Jun 14, 2006)

Timrin is obviously confused but he tries to say something coherent, "Soo... this _name magic _ is how they are creating the bizarre combinationation of creatures... like the fiendpires?"

"You said Chronos altered this device to see into _other realities_?  What is that and how can that help us?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 14, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin is obviously confused but he tries to say something coherent, "Soo... this _name magic _ is how they are creating the bizarre combinationation of creatures... like the fiendpires?"
> 
> "You said Chronos altered this device to see into _other realities_?  What is that and how can that help us?"




"Its a tool.  They are primarily using Al-Hulath's Method for transformation, but this truename magic is useful in altering what things turn into.  See, the primary component of Al-Hulath's method is a disease of sorts.  The truename magic can be a great shortcut to altering ITS nature.

The device helps us because cronos has already done the work of finding the realities in which the Namer hasnt wiped himself from history.  We cannot scry on him in this reality.  In fact, only by using the version of him in another reality can we even remember his existance.  Otherwise, due to his constantly-changing ruename, we would forget that he exists."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon sighed. _*Like I said. It's bloody dangerous and mortals shouldn't mess with it. Hell Immortals shouldn't mess with it. It's not wise to go mucking about with the fabric of the universe. Such things usually end badly....*_
> 
> 
> "Maggie? Could you theoretically scry back in time to see what ritual bound Perigeron to Kurin and for that matter, what ritual bound Naverone to me? If I'm right, they're very similar. We might find a way to undo Perigeron and Kurin." Alethia said.
> ...




Maggie starts doing the math while talking to Timrin. Meanwhile, Alethia's scouts spot three airships inbound. They will be in firing range soon.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2006)

"Screw it..." Alethia mutters. "Sorry guys, it can wait! We're getting company soon!" Alethia says, pointing to the skys and the airships.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Screw it..." Alethia mutters. "Sorry guys, it can wait! We're getting company soon!" Alethia says, pointing to the skys and the airships.




Murdoch has 250ft range with his vitriolic blast. He'll start shooting the second the ships get close enough.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 14, 2006)

Timrin shouts, "WAIT!!!",  then more reasonably adds, "Wait and see what the airships do.  I suspect they see the lights through the fog and are wondering what is going on.  They may send a small team down to investigate and then we have to tip our hand.  Until then, lets buy Maggie some more time with this thing.  Agreed?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2006)

Alethia nodded reluctantly. "Alright. But if they send too many, we're leaving." she said.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin shouts, "WAIT!!!",  then more reasonably adds, "Wait and see what the airships do.  I suspect they see the lights through the fog and are wondering what is going on.  They may send a small team down to investigate and then we have to tip our hand.  Until then, lets buy Maggie some more time with this thing.  Agreed?"




OOC:  Ooh red shirts!     

 "If their teams aren't immune to the fire from the ships, they may be reluctant to fire upon us, if they are in the middle of us.  If they don't care, it won't matter.  Do we have a quick way out of here?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jun 15, 2006)

"I'm hoping they will be somewhat reluctant to take a chance of harming the machine and that that might temper their enthusiasm."

"In any case, stay ready to fall back to this platform for a quick escape."

He nods toward Maggie, encouraging her to work quickly.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2006)

_*Right. Uber powerful demons just one step shy of being a hellgod. Makes me wish for the relative simplicity of the Blood War.*_  Naveron groused 'outloud'. And then louder. _*Maggie my dear, hurry up! Math may take time, but unlike Cronos, we don't have it to spare!*_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin shouts, "WAIT!!!",  then more reasonably adds, "Wait and see what the airships do.  I suspect they see the lights through the fog and are wondering what is going on.  They may send a small team down to investigate and then we have to tip our hand.  Until then, lets buy Maggie some more time with this thing.  Agreed?"




Murdoch nods his head in acknowledgement. He will position himself between the group and the ships, ready to absorb the first few attacks if they come.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 15, 2006)

Maggie get the device to display the attack on Peregion, but it is not of much use.  She comments "What he did was unusual, but it was a combination of a number of effects that any sufficiently-powerful necromancer would know how to do...trapping a soul in a focus item, grafting body parts, capturing recently-departed souls.  I believe that the integration of Peregion into Kurin was more a byproduct of the intability of fiendpires when they re-form.  More likely than not, this was an accident."

Maggie gets working on finding the ritual done on Naverone and Alethia.

Meanwhile, you see glowing obelisks towards the front of each ship. They each blast the area in sucession with rays of many-colored, refracting light.  Murdoch only sucessfully stops two of them.  One hits the ground and spreads out into a blast of many-colored light.  In a large radius.  Fortuantely, Murdoch is not especially close to the others. He feels parts of his body changing rapidly, disappearing, reappearing, mutating, leaving a bloody mes (131 dmg, hp --> 14).  (The ray seems to break down barriers between possible realities, creating an effect similar to baleful teleport on a tronger scale. It effectively diuplicates disintegrate).


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC:  THATS going to leave a mark!

"Is now a good time to leave?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, you see glowing obelisks towards the front of each ship. They each blast the area in sucession with rays of many-colored, refracting light.  Murdoch only sucessfully stops two of them.  One hits the ground and spreads out into a blast of many-colored light.  In a large radius.  Fortuantely, Murdoch is not especially close to the others. He feels parts of his body changing rapidly, disappearing, reappearing, mutating, leaving a bloody mes (131 dmg, hp --> 14).  (The ray seems to break down barriers between possible realities, creating an effect similar to baleful teleport on a tronger scale. It effectively diuplicates disintegrate).




OCC: Ouch!!! By the way DM_Matt, did you take into account the temporary hit points granted by devour magic? It's 5 hp / level I believe (I'm not 100% sure because I don't have my books with me & I'm travelling).  Having absorbed 2 of those blasts should increase rather significantly Murdoch's hit poins. If his HP total is still below 75, he'll activate Fiendish resilience (regenerate 2 hp/rnd for 2 minutes.

Also, he'll use his flee the scene invocation (dimention door 60ft + major image for 1 rnd) and get as close to Athelia as possible, hoping to get some healing from her wand.

IC: Stumbling around a bit from the pain, Murdoch says: "I can't do this much longer, we need to leave *now*"!


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2006)

Alethia zaps Murdoch with the cure serious wounds and turns to the others. "There is no way we can hold against those things, we need to leave now!" Alethia says, agreeing wholeheartedly with the warlock.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 16, 2006)

Timrin looks helplessly at Maggie and nods.  He shouts, "EVERYONE BACK!!  IT'S TIME TO GO!!",  then moves toward Maggie.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2006)

Alethia calls her followers to her in Celestial and common. "Let's go!" she shouts and the demon bolsters her cry with a mental bellow that stirs the hesitant to action.

_*Time is not on our side, we are leaving now!*_ he orders.

And following orders to action, they move back towards Timmy and Maggie. And her followers hasten to obey.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 16, 2006)

Arundel bolsters Murdoch's recovery with a Heal spell... regeneration is all well and good, but not if another bolt hits him before it does the job!

"I really hope bunching up like this isn't a bad idea," he mutters.

"Back to Waterdeep... and then an appointment at the Bard's College?" Fin asks.  Without waiting for the answer, he begins casting a spell of his own.

_OOC: Using the staff to Empower a Summon Nature's Ally VIII, summoning 1d3 x 1.5 Djinn.

He has a couple of tasks for them, that he'll relay as soon as they arrive.  In order of priority (and dependent on numbers):

1. A 50 foot Whirlwind or two to obscure the line of sight between the airships and the party with debris clouds.

2. A Persistent Image representing a few of the group milling about a safe distance away, only partially obscured by the whirlwinds... where they might draw some fire from the airships.

3. A Persistent Image of a perfectly mirrored dome surrounding the party.  Who knows - it might reflect a ray of many-coloured, refracting light...?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 16, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Arundel bolsters Murdoch's recovery with a Heal spell... regeneration is all well and good, but not if another bolt hits him before it does the job!
> 
> "I really hope bunching up like this isn't a bad idea," he mutters.
> 
> ...




Fin  puts of his field of decoys, and they work well.  The persistant image gets blasted.  Everyone managed to get back safely to Maggie, who teleports you all back to castle Waterdeep.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 16, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin  puts of his field of decoys, and they work well.  The persistant image gets blasted.  Everyone managed to get back safely to Maggie, who teleports you all back to castle Waterdeep.




OCC: Dooh! I was going to suggest that we teleport onto one of the ships, and wreak some havok there. Would Murdoch have had time to mention that, before we left?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 16, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Dooh! I was going to suggest that we teleport onto one of the ships, and wreak some havok there. Would Murdoch have had time to mention that, before we left?




Thats fine, if the others agree.  Do ya'll?


----------



## frostrune (Jun 17, 2006)

OOC:  That only works *IF* Maggie has a 3rd teleport... and its risky.  I'd say 'no', but will happily go if that's what the majority wants.

Frostrune


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 17, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  That only works *IF* Maggie has a 3rd teleport... and its risky.  I'd say 'no', but will happily go if that's what the majority wants.
> 
> Frostrune




OOC:  Ditto here.  If we have another way out, fine by me.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 17, 2006)

OOC
I'd say no. One, we aren't really prepared for it, two, we don't know what's on those ships outside of a bunch of really bad nastiness. My vote is to fall back and really prepare for a boarding. Right now, we aren't and since we aren't those guys could probly wipe the floor with us. We simply aren't ready for a full on attack against those ships and besides that, Maggie might not have all that many more teleports left. Better part of valour and all of that.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 17, 2006)

OOC: Who dares wins! I say we go for it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 17, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Who dares wins! I say we go for it.




OCC: What does Maggie say, does she have an other teleport? Murdoch has 1 scroll of greater teleport and his follower, Barnak (Sorcerer caster level 13th) has Teleport as one of his known spells and could conceivably cast it 7 times. So, with this new information, who's in   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## kirinke (Jun 17, 2006)

ooc:
still heavily against it, but will go if the others vote yes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: What does Maggie say, does she have an other teleport? Murdoch has 1 scroll of greater teleport and his follower, Barnak (Sorcerer caster level 13th) has Teleport as one of his known spells and could conceivably cast it 7 times. So, with this new information, who's in
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




Maggie says "I only have one more teleport, and as much as I'd love to steal some new toys, this is to risky and impetuous even for ME. But, It you must, I'll follow.  Otherwise, lets get out of here before they zap us again."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

The demon's deep voice rumbled into their minds. _*The lady wizard is right. We are overmatched and underprepared. Now is not the time for suicidal last stands. We have a city to protect and a world to save. And that dear friends takes planning, which we can't do here!*_


----------



## frostrune (Jun 18, 2006)

Timrin calmly looks around the group as the debate rages; not entirely sure he is ready to leave the fight just yet... until Maggie says she has only one teleport left.  That clinches it.

"We need to go," he says, "Maggie, get us out of here."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

ooc:
A debate that lasted only about 1 minute realtime. 

IC
"And sooner rather than later!" Alethia agreed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 18, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin calmly looks around the group as the debate rages; not entirely sure he is ready to leave the fight just yet... until Maggie says she has only one teleport left.  That clinches it.
> 
> "We need to go," he says, "Maggie, get us out of here."




She teleports everyone back to Castle Waterdeep as the ships prepare another salvo.  Now what?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

OOC
Go to Aleena and report on what they know. And don't forget to mention those nasty ships and the weapons they carry. Hmmm. Then pay a visit to the college. Armed to the teeth with lots of backup.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC
> Go to Aleena and report on what they know. And don't forget to mention those nasty ships and the weapons they carry. Hmmm. Then pay a visit to the college. Armed to the teeth with lots of backup.




You meet Aleena in her study.  She has been meeting with numerous politicos, merchants, mercenaries, adventurers, dignataries, and other powerful folks about the threats form the north and about her own political situation.  Upon hearing the news, she says:

"A shock, but also an opportunity.  Apparently this "Namer" is quite a big catch, and were it not for Cronos creating that crystal as insurance against betrayal, we would never have known he existed.  Actually catching him will be difficult though, as it would require each and every person involved to know how we got this information, and by extention, all about the threat from Cronos.  No one can think of the Namer except in terms of his cover identity, without thinking about him as a proxy for the alternate Namer that Cronos spied on, since the Namer does not exist in this universe thanks to his channging his truname and obliterating his old one.  I suppose we can trust much of the military with this knowledge, but I fear that if the truth of the situation were to become widely known ,there would be mass-panic...and Aiden would add to the disaster by taking advantage of it.

The celebration will be tonight.  Your secondary teams can assist the military and a patchwork of noble and diplomatic bodyguard crews with security, but you should attend off-duty to celebrate our victories so far and to meet the many worthies who will be in attendance.  Until then (it is around 10am), do as you wish to catch the Namer if you want to strike today."


----------



## frostrune (Jun 19, 2006)

"I feel grossly ill-prepared for the task, but I'm afraid we may need to act quickly if we wish to have a chance of catching this 'Namer'.  Chronos' men will most likely deduce it was us who attacked their men and used the machine.  If they realize that this 'Namer's' identity is compromised they will surely warn him."

"We may lose our opportunity if we hesistate."

"All that said.. how do we catch someone who doesn't exist?  that can change reality?  I am very uncomfortable with this new type of magic.  I do not understand it.  I do not know what to expect and therefore cannot adequately prepare.  And taking him alive only makes things more difficult."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 19, 2006)

_*Reality is what you make of it and how you percieve it. At least in general terms. Perhaps by not making a plan or acting in an organized fashion, we might be able to catch this creature. After all, he expects us to be orderly, he expects us to act in a recognizable fashion. So we must not be predictable. *_ the demon sighed, frustrated. _*Do not feel alone my friend. I'm out of my depth here as well. But as you say, if we do not act quickly, we will loose this chance. About the only thing we can do once we capture this creature is ask the gods for help in keeping him under wraps. We can't do it by ourselves. *_

"How do we catch someone who doesn't exist? By definition, he does exist somewhere, just maybe not in our reality. He can change reality, but not every reality. He has cheated death, so he might be an enemy of death and the natural cycles of the world. The gods Kelemvor or Osiris might be able to help us, perhaps we can approach their clergy." she held out her hands in supplication and frustration. "I can pray to my goddess for help and tell her what has happened, that Shar is involved. We should all pray to our deities for that matter. It could not hurt and can only help."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 19, 2006)

"He does exist.  We saw him.  We spoke to him.  He is just in disguise, a very effective one.  He at least appeared to be injured in the attack upon him.  Wemay be able to do the same.  The sooner we do this, the more likely it is that we catch him off guard."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jun 20, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "He does exist.  We saw him.  We spoke to him.  He is just in disguise, a very effective one.  He at least appeared to be injured in the attack upon him.  Wemay be able to do the same.  The sooner we do this, the more likely it is that we catch him off guard."





"Why do I remember none of this?", Timrin questions.  "Can his re-writing history already be working on me?"

OOC:  I have no recollection of this whatsoever.  Perhaps he erased himself from my reality


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 20, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Why do I remember none of this?", Timrin questions.  "Can his re-writing history already be working on me?"
> 
> OOC:  I have no recollection of this whatsoever.  Perhaps he erased himself from my reality




OOC:  You probably missed this part of the DMs description of the events.

"The final image is the Namer changing his face and body and appearing in an office full books. It seems that he is a professor at the Waterdeep Bards College...you recognize him, becuase it seems he was the one attacked by the leader of that crazy Rashemi cult you met at sea, but survived."

 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 20, 2006)

"Don't stress yourself over it Timrin, we were rather preoccupied by those floating ships of doom and destruction you know. Some things are bound to slip your mind in those situations," Alethia said dryly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2006)

Maggie tells what she knows about Professor Lior Xavil, the Namer's apparent alter ego: 

"Professor Xavil is an expert in ancient and obscure magical processes.  In fact, he is also on retainer as a consultant to the military on evil cults and strange magics and whatnot.  He is a refugee from Thay, where the Red Wizards considered him a threat.  That is, of course, rather interesting in light of the fact that he was attacked by Narugal of Narsylba, the rogue demon hunter who hates Thayans above all. He lives and works in one of the many towers next to the university, along the Cliffride (A road along a long, tall sea cliff that goes form the higher portions of the city all the way down the the harbor.  This is where the fallen angel first attacked Aleena).  A number of other wizards, apprentices, and servants live there, so raiding it could be difficult.  So long as we announce ourselves as city guard, they should not interfere, but they could get in the way or get caught in the crossfire. His area is acessable from the central stairwell, as well as a pair of windows, no doubt warded, one leading to his bedroom and another to his study."

(whenever your mind starts to lose the image or him, all you need to do is think of him in terms of his alternate universe version.  Soon it will simply be a natural connection.)


----------



## frostrune (Jun 20, 2006)

"If he works on retainer for the Watch perhaps he could be lured into a trap away from innocent bystanders and prying eyes?  Of course this would require a suitable fabrication that would pique his interest.  Some new obscure finding or whatnot."

"I'm sure one of you clever young ladies could think of something <nodding respectfully toward Maggie and Aleena>",  he says hopefully.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 20, 2006)

Alethia grinned, but it was without humour. "If he is an expert on obscure magical processes, do you not think he would be interested in Naverone and myself?"

The demon sighed. _*Bait? It might work. For anyone interested in those sort of things, we'd be irresistable, especially if you let him know about my redeemed status. * _


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned, but it was without humour. "If he is an expert on obscure magical processes, do you not think he would be interested in Naverone and myself?"
> 
> The demon sighed. _*Bait? It might work. For anyone interested in those sort of things, we'd be irresistable, especially if you let him know about my redeemed status. * _




Maggie responds:  "That could work, if you are comfortable.  However, we do put bystanders at risk at any of our bases.  I suppose, however, that we could set up some magical traps to activate on him once, say, in this study here.  There are rows of bookshelves to hide behind, a door with a magical lock, a teleport block without the right password, and its in the middle of a castle.  We should prepare.  He will come soon after we send word."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 20, 2006)

Alethia chuckled wryly. "I'm far from comfortable with the idea, but I'd rather Naverone and I be bait than anyone else take that risk," 

_*Indeed,*_ Naverone agreed. _ *We are the ones most likely to be able to take care of ourselves and confound him if things get truly nasty. *_


ooc: 
Matt?
What sort of devil or demon do you think Naverone should be? I'm thinking something fairly powerful...

Would there be an actual translation for Lior Xavil name anywhere?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2006)

1. I'd say he's a unique one, but Prof. Xavil almost certainly would have heard of him.
2. It seems not to mean anything special. Its not an especially rare first name in that part of the world, and his family name is based on a small trading town not know for anything especially remarkable.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2006)

So whats the trap gunna be?


----------



## frostrune (Jun 21, 2006)

"If Alethia and her passenger are to be the bait, it makes sense that she and at least Maggie be sitting here out in the open when the 'Namer' arrives.  Considering we are asking him to come study a demonic possession I do not think it unusual that their might be one or more powerful guards present."

"I would like to also be openly standing in the room.  And, being a paladin and powerful demon hunter, I think this makes sense."

"I would suggest no more than one other be openly present.  Being an exalted being I think Shando makes sense.  Everyone else should hide."

"Alethia could be within a magic circle vs evil.  He would see this as a wise and neccessary precaution while in actuallity it protects Alethia and those near her from mind control."

"Any ward we set should be designed to bring down his defenses, targeted greater dispel magics and whatnot.  Remember we want to take him alive.  We need him to talk."

"Once he is actually within the room with the door closed, we reveal ourselves and our intentions; offering him one chance to surrender."

"We'll see what happens after that,"  Timrin frowns.

"Remember to attack to subdue."


OOC:  Timrin still has a Dispel Evil for the day.  He would cast this and have it at the ready once he hears the Namer approaching down the hall.  If it comes to blows, his first attack will be a touch against him, automatically dispelling one of his defenses (assuming he is evil -heh).  If it doesn't come to blows, the spell offers him significant protection until discharged.

Murdoch's ability to effectively counter-spell with his devour magic ability could be extremely useful here.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 21, 2006)

_*I have been able to pass circles and wards against evil with ease. The only ones that might pose a problem are those specifically warded against demons. Though redeemed, I still bear that particular taint. *_ Naverone said, with a hint of tiredness at the last. 

"Murdoch should also be visable and nearby. He's a powerful caster in his own right." Alethia said.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*I have been able to pass circles and wards against evil with ease. The only ones that might pose a problem are those specifically warded against demons. Though redeemed, I still bear that particular taint. *_ Naverone said, with a hint of tiredness at the last.
> 
> "Murdoch should also be visable and nearby. He's a powerful caster in his own right." Alethia said.




"He shoud be ready to strike from hiding," Maggie suggests.  "We dont want to LOOK like we are about to gang up on him.  But why take him alive?  His power is in his voice,  It will be nearly impossible to question him, let alone hold him. You dont capture the ancient, civilization-destroying evil, you destroy the ancient, civilization-destroying evil, or perhaps capture his soul so that he is not resurrected.  In fact, I bleieve we should prepare a gem to capture his sould upon his death, and keep it somewhere safe, so that Shar does not merely send him back.  Or, alternatively, we can capture the next soul-powered device we find instead of destroying it, and feed the soul gem to it to convert him into energy and ensure his soul is forever destroyed."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2006)

Naverone chuckled. _*I have a rather better idea, one that will suit our purposes equally well. The spell that turned me, could also turn him, given a sufficently high enough caster. If it works, the lords of heaven would have a very powerful weapon at their disposal. All you need is a diamond worth at least 10,000 gold and a caster willing and powerful enough to cast it. *_

"Maggie is right though. Even if we did manage to capture him, how long do you think we could hold him? Not very long at that and he would be a constant danger to any jailor." Alethia looked apologetically at Timrin. "About the only thing we can do is trap is soul somehow, either with the sanctify the wicked spell or by some other similar spell."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Murdoch should also be visable and nearby. He's a powerful caster in his own right." Alethia said.





Murdoch nods at the accolade: "in order to absorb hi magic, I need to touch him. If I am to hide, I can dimension door at an moment's notice and be right next to him."Taking a breath and sighing "Ancient evil often implies powerful evil. We should not underestimate this Namer."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 22, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I would suggest no more than one other be openly present.  Being an exalted being I think Shando makes sense.  Everyone else should hide."




Shando blushes slightly, "I certainly don't consider myself exalted by any means of the word.  I have simply been blessed to serve Ilamter.  Regardless, I will certainly stand by your side.  I am troubled by the idea that we, as mortals, speak of destroying a soul.  What you are contemplating doing to that soul, is no different then what are foes are doing.  If we do decide to capture the soul, can we leave it up to the gods to decide its fate?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando blushes slightly, "I certainly don't consider myself exalted by any means of the word.  I have simply been blessed to serve Ilamter.  Regardless, I will certainly stand by your side.  I am troubled by the idea that we, as mortals, speak of destroying a soul.  What you are contemplating doing to that soul, is no different then what are foes are doing.  If we do decide to capture the soul, can we leave it up to the gods to decide its fate?"
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie returns:

"As you no doubt know, monk, when  a soul dies, its own patron god decides its fate.  If we kill im, he will be sent back to Shar, who no doubt would send him back in some form, such as by having him reborn with his old knowledge and them perhaps stolen away and aged by Cronos, or she could turn him into a demon.  It seems that he is one of Shar's most powerful and loyal servants.  If we kill him, we may meet him again next month with all the powers he has now, but as a balor rather than a mutated human."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie returns:
> 
> "As you no doubt know, monk, when  a soul dies, its own patron god decides its fate.  If we kill im, he will be sent back to Shar, who no doubt would send him back in some form, such as by having him reborn with his old knowledge and them perhaps stolen away and aged by Cronos, or she could turn him into a demon.  It seems that he is one of Shar's most powerful and loyal servants.  If we kill him, we may meet him again next month with all the powers he has now, but as a balor rather than a mutated human."




"Though I don't have the in depth training in theology that others do, I am well aware how the afterlife works.  I am still averse to capturing a soul and then using it to power a magical device, no matter how evil that soul is.  That is necromancy.  Necormancy is what our foes are using against us.  We do not defeat our foes by becoming them!  If we must capture the soul, then I have no problem doing so.  However, I will not stand by and let a soul be used to power a magical device.  Now, when I was speaking of letting the gods decide his fate, I felt it was a foregone conclusion that Shar wouldn't be involved, since, as far as we can tell, we have no worshippers of Shar among our group."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Though I don't have the in depth training in theology that others do, I am well aware how the afterlife works.  I am still averse to capturing a soul and then using it to power a magical device, no matter how evil that soul is.  That is necromancy.  Necormancy is what our foes are using against us.  We do not defeat our foes by becoming them!  If we must capture the soul, then I have no problem doing so.  However, I will not stand by and let a soul be used to power a magical device.  Now, when I was speaking of letting the gods decide his fate, I felt it was a foregone conclusion that Shar wouldn't be involved, since, as far as we can tell, we have no worshippers of Shar among our group."
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie responds "Using it to power a device is simply one way we know to destroy a soul.  I doubt any of us have any intention of using the soul for personal gain, but conveting it to energy and then using that energy may be the only way to ensure that it never returns to Shar."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie responds "Using it to power a device is simply one way we know to destroy a soul.  I doubt any of us have any intention of using the soul for personal gain, but conveting it to energy and then using that energy may be the only way to ensure that it never returns to Shar."




"It is still wrong to use it that way.  Powering things with souls is the essence of necromancy.  I am fine with capturing the soul, but not using it in that matter.  Lets see what Tyr, Helm, Ilmater or Selune have to say about the matter.  I have to wonder how Mystra would feel too.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "It is still wrong to use it that way.  Powering things with souls is the essence of necromancy.  I am fine with capturing the soul, but not using it in that matter.  Lets see what Tyr, Helm, Ilmater or Selune have to say about the matter.  I have to wonder how Mystra would feel too.
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie puts off the argument for later "Well, regardless, we will trap it and then we can figure out what to do with it.  Redeem, capture, destroy, whatever.  I will prepare the item to receive him upon his death. "


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2006)

Timrin frowned through the entire exchange; from the very moment in fact when Maggie mentioned he should be killed not taken prisoner.

"Shando has said his piece and I respect his wisdom.  I am _uncomfortable_ with using his soul or destroying it.  It seems a vile action regardless.  Histroy is rife with tales of better men who have fallen by commiting evil deeds under only the best of intentions."

"I am also troubled by our trap becoming an _assassination_.  I thought taking him alive would give us an opportunity to learn a great deal about our enemies?  Agents of law regularly entice criminals into traps, this I have no problem with.  But I cannot, in good conscience, lock the door behind the guy then cut him to ribbons.  I must insist we offer him an opportunity to surrender peacefully before it comes to blows."

"Please do not question my loyalty to this City or Lady Aleena.  I understand the dangers and the inherant loss of advantage by not immediately hitting him with everything that we've got."

"I also understand the temptation of this appearing to be a noble act.  It is not.  Many times the high road is not the easiest means of travel."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin frowned through the entire exchange; from the very moment in fact when Maggie mentioned he should be killed not taken prisoner.
> 
> "Shando has said his piece and I respect his wisdom.  I am _uncomfortable_ with using his soul or destroying it.  It seems a vile action regardless.  Histroy is rife with tales of better men who have fallen by commiting evil deeds under only the best of intentions."
> 
> ...




Aleena says "You sound like my father.  You remind me a lot of him, really.  Then again, my father is dead.  I just dont see any alternative to his destruction.  He is a being of evil.  He has not been truly human for a long time.  Even if we do imprison him somehow, he will escape because he will be forgotten.  We will only be able to mentally bridge this version of him and the other one for so long, as unused potential dimensions fade away or diverge.  As far as consulting deities, would not Selune be insulted that you dare ask if it is permissible to destroy one of Shar's mightiest minions?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2006)

"She would only be insulted if we achieve that destruction through evil acts." Alethia said firmly. "I think that Naverone's idea is best. Sanctify the wicked would remove him as a threat and we could possibly question him through the diamond. Of that I am not sure. If we use that spell, we will prevent Shar from ever being able to reclaim him, for in death, he will return to whatever deity claims him upon redemption."

ooc:
Are any of the bane sword's keyed to this Namer guy?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "She would only be insulted if we achieve that destruction through evil acts." Alethia said firmly. "I think that Naverone's idea is best. Sanctify the wicked would remove him as a threat and we could possibly question him through the diamond. Of that I am not sure. If we use that spell, we will prevent Shar from ever being able to reclaim him, for in death, he will return to whatever deity claims him upon redemption."
> 
> ooc:
> Are any of the bane sword's keyed to this Namer guy?




Aleena comments "Finding the diamond won't be a problem, but finding a cleric on short notice willing to make the necessary sacrifice to use that magic will be extremely difficult...Unless we want to do this another day, after we've done more research." (It costs a level)

(There is no banesword for the Namer)


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena says "You sound like my father.  You remind me a lot of him, really.  Then again, my father is dead.  I just dont see any alternative to his destruction.  He is a being of evil.  He has not been truly human for a long time.  Even if we do imprison him somehow, he will escape because he will be forgotten.  We will only be able to mentally bridge this version of him and the other one for so long, as unused potential dimensions fade away or diverge.  As far as consulting deities, would not Selune be insulted that you dare ask if it is permissible to destroy one of Shar's mightiest minions?"




Timrin's jaw sets and his shoulders slump as he exhales slowly.  He <mentally> retreats a step from the conversation lost in thought.

He half-hears the exchange between Aleena and Alethia, until Aleena says...



> "Finding the diamond won't be a problem, but finding a cleric on short notice willing to make the necessary sacrifice to use that magic will be extremely difficult...Unless we want to do this another day, after we've done more research."




"I would make that sacrifice," Timrin interjects.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's jaw sets and his shoulders slump as he exhales slowly.  He <mentally> retreats a step from the conversation lost in thought.
> 
> He half-hears the exchange between Aleena and Alethia, until Aleena says...
> 
> ...




"Perhaps you would, but you are not sufficiently powerful to do so.  By the way, do you all understand how that spel actually works?  There is a good reason it takes a year to function.  Demons are beings of pure evil.  They are actually made of it.  The spell gradually destroys every last bit of their body and soul and replaces it.  Some philosophers would say that this in fact is an act of permanently destroying the being as well, with the new sanctified creature merely being a different entity based on the origional.  And speaking of that, if the bad guys manage to get the gem back from us before that year is up, they can release him."

(It wont be possible to find a level 18+ cleric in the next few hours that has that spell prepared and is willing to use it.  Its not like its sometihng thats in their typical daily repitoire of spells.  Trapping him and figuring out what to do later is still possible.  It seems that offering surrender is also fine with everyone.)


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you would, but you are not sufficiently powerful to do so.  By the way, do you all understand how that spel actually works?  There is a good reason it takes a year to function.  Demons are beings of pure evil.  They are actually made of it.  The spell gradually destroys every last bit of their body and soul and replaces it.  Some philosophers would say that this in fact is an act of permanently destroying the being as well, with the new sanctified creature merely being a different entity based on the origional.  And speaking of that, if the bad guys manage to get the gem back from us before that year is up, they can release him."




With deep sadness in his eyes Timrin looks at Aleena but speaks to everyone, "We cannot wait, we must do this now.  I will help.. and face the consequences should they come."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2006)

_*A trap the soul spell is probably our best bet then. *_ Naverone, sounding as unhappy about it as Timrin, Alethia and Shando. _*We cannot kill him, we cannot simply capture and hold him by any mundane or normal magical means. And this way, we would have the time to find a cleric willing to cast that sanctify spell.*_ the demon said, his voice heavy with misgivings. _*I do not like it, but the Lady Aleena and Maggie are right in this case. It is our only real option.*_ he looked at the ladies. _*In order for this to work, you need a gem valuable enough to hold him. And that value is based on how powerful this creature is. I would go overboard and get the most valuable gem you can possibly get your hands on. At least 50,000gp worth.*_ he advised.

"We will all face those same consequences Timrin. No one will be alone or blameless in this," Alethia said, her eyes glowing and her body limned with ghostly flames, reflecting both hers and Naverone's inner turmoil at the decision. "All we can do is ask for forgiviness later."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 24, 2006)

ooc:
I am thinking that Selune would be very interested in aquiring the Namer for her own ends, especially if we wrap him up nice in a trap the soul gem.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2006)

The plan is put into action, and within the hour, Professor Xavil is escourted in by the guards.  

Alethia is sitting on a chair, her hands behind her back, but not tied...they instead hold her mace.  There is a magic circle around her.  Flanking her is Timrin, sword drawn, and Shando.    Behind her are Aleena and Maggie.  Murdoch, Fin, Arundel, Dyria, and Barnak are hiding behind bookshelves.

When the guards leave, Aleena waves her hand.  The door shuts violently and a wall of force springs into existance, as it always does when this room is sealed.  

Everyone steps out of hiding (I assume, if you dont, tell me), but keeps partial cover.  Aleena shouts "Its over, Namer.  Cronos gave you up.  The room is sealed and you are surrounded and outnumbered.  Now surrender or die!"

The Namer is visibly shocked and enraged.  He answers back "I know you speak the truth.  Only Cronos can pierce my disguise.  Spare me and I will deliver Cronos into your hands.  I can tell you where he is.  I can tell you his plans.  To start, I will reveal that he is going to move his domain from its pocket dimension outside of time into this world, creating an enormous island in the inner sea.  It is for that reason that he is clearing the clearing away the islands that exist there now.  I can tell you far more, of course, but only in return for my freedom."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

"There can be no freedom for anyone if the Twice damned gain dominance over Toril Namer." Alethia said severely, bringing her arms in front of her, mace in hand as she ignited the _Nimbus of Light_ around her at the same time, the luminous white flames dancing over her skin in a eerie manner.

_*We cannot assure your freedom Namer. But we can grant your safety. We can deliver you to the Twice Damned enemies, the Lady Selune or the Lord Helm would be your best choice. In either of their hands, you would be safe from both Cronos and the rest of the Twice Damned. The decision of course is up to you. *_ Naverone rumbled and Alethia's eyes went to glowing, lurid pinpricks of flames surrounded by white, which is in turn surrounded by inky blackness.

"At least in our hands, you will not suffer the delights of the Twice Damned dungeons or whatever it is they use." Alethia said dryly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "There can be no freedom for anyone if the Twice damned gain dominance over Toril Namer." Alethia said severely, bringing her arms in front of her, mace in hand as she ignited the _Nimbus of Light_ around her at the same time, the luminous white flames dancing over her skin in a eerie manner.
> 
> _*We cannot assure your freedom Namer. But we can grant your safety. We can deliver you to the Twice Damned enemies, the Lady Selune or the Lord Helm would be your best choice. In either of their hands, you would be safe from both Cronos and the rest of the Twice Damned. The decision of course is up to you. *_ Naverone rumbled and Alethia's eyes went to glowing, lurid pinpricks of flames surrounded by white, which is in turn surrounded by inky blackness.
> 
> "At least in our hands, you will not suffer the delights of the Twice Damned dungeons or whatever it is they use." Alethia said dryly.




"No deal.  To be delivered into the hands of Selune is to me a fate far worse than death. I'm afraid I must be going now."  

His irises turn a glowing purple as in his true form,  he opens his mouth further than it should be open, and you see his tounge divide into two.  He begins speaking what is apparently a truename spall of some sort.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 25, 2006)

"Silence him!", Shando shouts as he steps up to attack.

Stunning fist with flurry going for subdual.

Edit:  Flurry: +20+20+20+15 (unarmed), Stunning fist  DC 23, Damage 4d6+7+(2d6+1 if he is evil.  If he is an evil outsider the +1 becomes +1d4)

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Alethia leaps off her feet, and slams the butt of her mace upside the creature's head. (Subdual, intending to knock him out. If Shando's blow strikes first, she'll wait a split second to see if the Namer goes down.)


----------



## Falkus (Jun 25, 2006)

Dyria lept out of hiding, snapping at the creature with her whip dagger, focusing the magic within the ring gauntlet to avoid causing lethal damage

(Using Crack of Doom and doing subdual damage: +24/+24/+24/+19/+14, 1d6 + 16 + 1d6 electricity, Critical: 17-20/x2)


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 25, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria lept out of hiding, snapping at the creature with her whip dagger, focusing the magic within the ring gauntlet to avoid causing lethal damage
> 
> (Using Crack of Doom and doing subdual damage: +24/+24/+24/+19/+14, 1d6 + 16 + 1d6 electricity, Critical: 17-20/x2)




OOC:  I haven't seen this tried before under 3.Xe, so I need to ask:  How do you use a burst or shocking weapon to cause nonlethal subdual damage?  Is it possible to do that?

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 25, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "No deal.  To be delivered into the hands of Selune is to me a fate far worse than death. I'm afraid I must be going now."
> 
> His irises turn a glowing purple as in his true form,  he opens his mouth further than it should be open, and you see his tounge divide into two.  He begins speaking what is apparently a truename spall of some sort.




Murdock uses one of the quicken SLA abilities of his rod to dimension door right next to the Namer and devours any magic the creature tries to use.

OCC: Guys, I'm off on vacation for 1 week and don't know if I'll have internet access. In order not to slow the game down, please put Murdoch on autopilot. Thanks & cheers!


----------



## Falkus (Jun 25, 2006)

OOC: Actually, I was just copying my to hit and damage numbers from my character sheet, and I didn't really think about it at the time.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC:  Timrin cast his Dispel Evil just before the Namer enter's the room.  Lasts 7 rounds.  +4 deflection bonus to AC until I choose to discharge it.

Timrin explodes forward at the moment the Namer starts casting and unloads a powerful smite attack aiming to subdue.

[sblock] readied action at the first sign of a threat, SMITE EVIL, Divine Might, Power Attack 5... +27 to hit; damage 2d6 + 11 + 15 smite + 10 power attack + 6 divine might + 2d6 holy +2d6 (if he is an outsider)[/sblock]

"By Helm!  You will answer for your crimes!"

In round 2 (if necessary) [sblock]he will activate his boots of speed and make a full attack (still to subdue), first (2) attacks will be SMITES, Divine Might, Power Attack 5... +28/+28/+17/+12; damage 2d6 + 11 + 15 smite (first 2 attacks only) + 10 power attack + 6 divine might + 2d6 holy +2d6 (if he is an outsider)[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2006)

(I suppose I waa vague on what Maggie's spell does exactly.  The spell Trap the Soul gets a save and SR, so it does not have a very high chance of success.  So instead she prepared a gem to trap the next soul released by a death in the immediate vacinity.  For it to work, you have to kill him.  His soul doesnt have the kind of crazy defenses his living body probably has.)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok. Mind if I make a change in Alethia's attack?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ok. Mind if I make a change in Alethia's attack?




(Yeah, ya'll would have known that)


----------



## frostrune (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC:  My actions would remain the same, I would just do lethal damage.  Just convert the -4 to hit penalty to extra power attack for a total of 9.  I would do +8 more damage per hit.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  My actions would remain the same, I would just do lethal damage.  Just convert the -4 to hit penalty to extra power attack for a total of 9.  I would do +8 more damage per hit.




(I figure htat pretty much what everyone will do.  BTW, your smites and all the energy/holy damage cant be done nonleathally anyway)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2006)

Alethia leaps to her feat, her body glowing both with the Nimbus and her own personal light, the mace in her hands glowing not with celestial radiance but with pure fire and energy. She slams the mace upside the creatures head with all of her strength.

[sblock]
Melee +15/+5 with magical bonuses.
+4 Holy Disruption Heavy Mace: 1d8 + magical bonus.... In addition
those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg. Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage. A holy weapon is imbued with holy power. This power makes the weapon good-aligned and thus bypasses the corresponding damage reduction. It deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all of evil alignment. It bestows one negative level on any evil creature attempting to wield it. The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in hand and disappears when the weapon is no longer wielded. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells) while the weapon is wielded. A weapon of disruption is the bane of all undead. Any undead creature struck in combat must succeed on a DC 14 Will save or be destroyed. [/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2006)

Alethia's surprise strike come before anyone, but her mace strikes an invisible barrier.  The barrier becomes visible, bends, and sparks, but eventually does repel her mace.  

Maggie and Aleena blast the creature with bolts of energy, one with fire and the other with cold, to be safe. Aleena's blast is distributed around the barrier, which continues to warp but remain strong.  Maggie's bolt of fire bursts through the barrier and blasts a giant hole in the Namer's chest (save failed, sr penetrated, 15d6 empowered --> 23d6 +8 int from banesword gauntlet = 90dmg).  He falls back a step, but regains his balance.  Murdoch follows up with two more blasts of pure magical energy (EBlast and Quickened E-Blast).  One is dissipated and absorbed by the shield, but the other bursts through, blasting a hole in the Namer's thigh.  The Namer falls to his knees.  Barnak conjures a hammer of holy force and hurls it at the Namer.  While it briefly is stopped by his barrier, it bursts through, striking him in the forehead (55dmg).  Blood and gore spray everywhere.  Only a jaw, the glowing, magical part of his eye, and some connecting bone remain intact.  His wounds leak black energy.  

The Namer manages to speak his word anyway, and a planar rift appears in the center of the room.  He limps towards it, underestminating the reach of Dyria's hidden whip.  She strikes him around his good leg, wrapping the whip around the leg, then pulling.  The Namer falls in front of the portal (AOO).  Dyria whips him again, but it is deflected by his failing but still functioning barrier (Imp Trip).  Dispite the near-destruction of his body, the Namer still seems to live, leaking energy. Dryia then gets her full set of attacks, but she seems to just be knocking off bits of body and increasing the energy leakage.  It seems that the energy is keeping his alive.

(Shando, Fin, and Arundel can still act, then it goes back to the top oft he order)


----------



## frostrune (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC: What about Timrin?  Didn't see his actions in there.

If Timrin can still act I would like to change my actions based on what has transpired.  Timrin would try to use his DISPEL EVIL to bring down the gate.  It automatically dispels any one enchantment or evil spell.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 26, 2006)

Shando activates his Nimbus of light and steps in to attack, thinking that the energy coming off of his body will somehow allow him to attack the other energy more effectively.  He steps in to attack.

Flurry as above, with no stunning fist.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC: What about Timrin?  Didn't see his actions in there.
> 
> If Timrin can still act I would like to change my actions based on what has transpired.  Timrin would try to use his DISPEL EVIL to bring down the gate.  It automatically dispels any one enchantment or evil spell.




Yeah, sorry, I forgot to mention him.  He is up right after the Namer, my bad.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2006)

For the first time, the Nimbus around Alethia brightens, to a blinding radiance and her hair bleeds from an auburn to a silvery white, the color of the full moon. (Igniting holy radiance). It is hard to look at her clearly as she brings the mace down once again on the dark creature before her.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> For the first time, the Nimbus around Alethia brightens, to a blinding radiance and her hair bleeds from an auburn to a silvery white, the color of the full moon. (Igniting holy radiance). It is hard to look at her clearly as she brings the mace down once again on the dark creature before her.





OOC:  Can you please be patient and wait for the rest of us to try to hit the thing first?  

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2006)

ooc:
Hay, your character is the patient, long suffering one remember? Lol. That's for her next action oh grasshopper.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Hay, your character is the patient, long suffering one remember? Lol. That's for her next action oh grasshopper.




OOC:  Yeah, but you are going to look really silly getting all worked up yelling, screaming and swinging you mace at a dead body on the floor. 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2006)

ooc.
Bows head in acknowledgment. Aye, you're right. That's only my post if the critter is still alive when it comes round my turn again.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2006)

paging hyp.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 29, 2006)

Board go boom?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2006)

ooc
Calling doctor Hyp to the heroes thread... Calling doctor Hyp to the heroes thread. Stat!

Nope. Boards go burp. Something to do with the server-clock thingie, leastwayz, that's what I gather from Meta.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 30, 2006)

Helllooooooo!?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2006)

ooc:
In other news, Kirinke gives Hyp a nuclear wedgie, wondering if that will get his attention.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 30, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Calling doctor Hyp to the heroes thread... Calling doctor Hyp to the heroes thread. Stat!
> 
> Nope. Boards go burp. Something to do with the server-clock thingie, leastwayz, that's what I gather from Meta.




OOC:  Did someone forget to wind the server clock again?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2006)

(moving on...)

Timrin repeatedly hacks at the Namer's limbs. The Namer's body is by now too shattered to even crawl through the portal, and is quickly destroyed by the rest of the group.  Maggie's gem sucks in the energy as it disappates.

"Well, we have him.  Now what?," she says.  Aleena adds "Well, for one, NOW do we have enough to celebrate tonight?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 2, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Well, we have him.  Now what?," she says.  Aleena adds "Well, for one, NOW do we have enough to celebrate tonight?"




"Well, we've eliminated one piece of the puzzle, even though we can't see the whole picture yet. It seems that Chronos has lost a powerful ally, and the only survivor of a massacre." Looking at the group's casters he asks: "Is there any way we can question the Namer's soul and force it to answer thruthfully? It'd be interesting to understant Zarun's involvement in this."

OCC:



Spoiler



Back from vacation, thanks for your patience!!!


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2006)

"Probably about the only thing that could speak with someone trapped inside a gem is a telepath or one who could speak mind to mind with the creature and I for one, would not care to risk anyone's mind with contact with such a foul mind as that." Alethia said, damping her own radiance and as the battle rage seeped away, returning more or less to normal. Save for one thing. Her hair color is now a silvery white, the color of a full moon.  


ooc:
Selune can be subtle right?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2006)

"So, no knocking it against a table until he talks? I didn't think so," Dyria said, with a half-smile.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 3, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (moving on...)
> 
> Timrin repeatedly hacks at the Namer's limbs. The Namer's body is by now too shattered to even crawl through the portal, and is quickly destroyed by the rest of the group.  Maggie's gem sucks in the energy as it disappates.
> 
> "Well, we have him.  Now what?," she says.  Aleena adds "Well, for one, NOW do we have enough to celebrate tonight?"




"Well, the defeat of a mjor enemy is certainly a reason to celebrate, Lady Aleena.  Even an aesthetic like myself realises that.  For once we got the drop on enemies.  I hope this puts us a step ahead of them.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 3, 2006)

Timrin quietly wipes the ichor from his blade with a scrap from Namer's cloak.  If this was indeed a great victory it was lost on him.

He doesn't 'feel' different, he doesn't feel that Helm's grace has been withdrawn; but he feels dirty nonetheless.

Perhaps, after things have been put in proper perspective he will feel like celebrating, but not now.  Now he will go to the Temple and seek the wisdom of his God.

He looks to Aleena, "Milady, the Namer has been neutralized.  It has been a long day and it is still yet early.  With your permission I would visit my Temple.  I will return in time for tonight's festivities."

OOC:  I assume the celebration shall be somewhat formal with noble's outfit dress being required?  What's the deal on armor, weapons, etc...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2006)

Alethia smiled tiredly at Aleena. "With your permission, I'd like to leave Taavi with you. If you need me or the others, he will be able to send a message far faster than any runner. Charrissa, I would like you to stay with Maggie. In spite of everything you two are still targets, major targets for our enemies, both mortal and immortal alike. With Taavi and Charissa by your respective sides, it will give those enemies pause for thought."

She looked at the others. "Remember, we have just begun. Make no mistake, this war is far from over and our enemies are cunning and have the patience of the ages behind them. The loss of the Namer is a blow, but I have a feeling, not as great a blow as we might hope." the priestess said and she sounded far older than her years.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I assume the celebration shall be somewhat formal with noble's outfit dress being required?  What's the deal on armor, weapons, etc...




It will in fact be somewhat formal, and wearing visible weapons and armor may be inappropriate, though perhaps a single fancy-looking weapon could be acceptable.  Coming armed rather than simply martially adorned is an inappropriate sign of fear.  As you wonder about this, your sword makes you aware that it cannot only adapt to individuals, but to situations, and it can appear to be a more appropriate article of clothing or other decoration.  Anyone else who thinks of the matter comes to the same realization.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2006)

Alethia will be coming with her mace, which can be a holy symbol in a pinch as well as her efficent quiver. She'll also be wearing her armour, which is fancy enough in its true state, but altered by glamour to resemble something fairly appropriate. Anybody looking underneath the glamour is going to be blown away by what she is truly wearing. Exalted armour and all.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 3, 2006)

Shando will go dressed in his simple clothing.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2006)

Dyria will just simply change the glamor on her mithril plate to look like something appropriate for the occasion.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 3, 2006)

OOC:  Timrin's plate is also glammered but that does not change the encumberance nor does it hide the jingle of harness and clunk of heavy tread.  He will not be wearing his.

Timrin has perhaps a little more experience at these things than some of the others.  He explains that glammered armor, particularly heavy armor, will not fool most of these people.  It will make the wearer look boorish and crude and perhaps reflect poorly upon Lady Aleena during a time when she is trying to rally support.  He would suggest they not wear it but will not make an issue of it.

Timrin will ask Raku's bane to morph into a decorative calvary officer's weapon to compliment his Tethyrian military dress uniform.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2006)

Alethia grinned. "Well, I bow to your excellent advice Timrin. I will wear something appropriate," She grinned at Aleena. "I am new to high politics milady, perhaps you could suggest something appropriate to wear for one like myself?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned. "Well, I bow to your excellent advice Timrin. I will wear something appropriate," She grinned at Aleena. "I am new to high politics milady, perhaps you could suggest something appropriate to wear for one like myself?"




Murdock will drom his mace (his only visible weapon) but will keep his mythril chain shirt. barnak will only have a small decorated dagger.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned. "Well, I bow to your excellent advice Timrin. I will wear something appropriate," She grinned at Aleena. "I am new to high politics milady, perhaps you could suggest something appropriate to wear for one like myself?"




Aleena responds: "There are numerous different styles in this city nowadays.  Fashion in Waterdeep is a strange and delicate balance between conspicuous consumption of the trendiest variety and a deep committment to individualism, much like the city in general.  People tend to draw their clothing from a certain variety of styles, based largely on what looks best on them or fits their personality, then adds other decorations and jewelry to make it truly their own.  Go see Covelia Orsabbas at Orsabbas' Fine Imports in the Trades Ward.  She'll be best at helping you find your look."  And don't forget to tell her I sent you."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2006)

The demon chuckled. _*Don't ask me. Mortal politics are right beyond me. My only request is to not wear anything in pastels.*_

Alethia snickered at Naverone's jest. "Well. I guess I need to do some shopping. Wanna come with me Dyria, Maggie? We could all use something more suitable you know," she grinned mischievously at the other girls.

ooc:
The white hair thing is permanent by the way. I had an idea that as she gains more exalted feats and therefore heads more and more towards the truest ideal of good, her celestial nature is going to be more and more prevalent, especially since the demon is sharing in that exalted status. I think that if Timrin or anyone with the detect evil thingie went looking at her, that demonic taint would be less with every exalted feat she gains. If they did know alignment on her or detect good, they'd probly be overwhelmed by the good aura, with it evenly divided between the lawful good of the demon and the chaotic good of Alethia herself. Dunno. It's just with that amount of holy energy in her, there would be some definant outward signs, you know?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon chuckled. _*Don't ask me. Mortal politics are right beyond me. My only request is to not wear anything in pastels.*_
> 
> Alethia snickered at Naverone's jest. "Well. I guess I need to do some shopping. Wanna come with me Dyria, Maggie? We could all use something more suitable you know," she grinned mischievously at the other girls.
> 
> ...




Maggie thinks for a moment, and says "Well, alright, I suppose it IS a very special occasion.  Lets get going then."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie thinks for a moment, and says "Well, alright, I suppose it IS a very special occasion.  Lets get going then."




OOC:  Oh dear lord, the women are going shopping!     That should be an adventure in itself.  Well Shando and Tim should opt out of helping.  Due to our various oaths and beliefs, the moment one of them asks "Does this dress make me look fat?" we would probably end up seriously hurt as we would have to be truthful, though I am sure Tim would certainly find a diplomatic way of putting things.      "No of course you don't look fat...*sotto voca* when compared to a pregnant water buffalo."  Nope, no violations of his oath there.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well, if I can't wear my armor, I might as well wear something nice, so count me in. But," and she pointed at Timrin. "If we get attacked, and I get killed because I didn't have my armor, I'm never going to let you forget about this."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Well, if I can't wear my armor, I might as well wear something nice, so count me in. But," and she pointed at Timrin. "If we get attacked, and I get killed because I didn't have my armor, I'm never going to let you forget about this."




"Would you take my assurances to keep you as safe from harm as I can?  It is tough for me to be unarmed...or unarmored for that matter.

OOC:  Aren't there a few spells that can bolster regular cloth for a few hours at a time?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 5, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Well, if I can't wear my armor, I might as well wear something nice, so count me in. But," and she pointed at Timrin. "If we get attacked, and I get killed because I didn't have my armor, I'm never going to let you forget about this."





Timrin smiles politely, almost micheviously, taking the statement light-heartedly.

"I'm sure Mistress Orsabbas can _gird _ you in something that can render any man defenseless.  A black corsett combined with your whip could be a very powerful combination among this jaded crowd",  he answers straight faced.  A tight-lipped smile and raised eyebrows belie his barely contained laughter.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2006)

Naverone chuckled. _*Aye and any man would be cautious with a whip wielding lady. They have dangerous past-times, usually. *_  

ooc:
Not to worry, they will have a male along to torment in the form of Naverone. Poor guy. Being good does have it's drawbacks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2006)

So the girls arrive at Orsabbas' shop, a large three-story building, ornately-decorated on the inside and a full of various fancy objects one shelves and racks.  Maggie says sometihng to one of the attendants, and the attendant goes and fetches an old, ornately-dressed human woman.  She says "I am Orsabba, how can I help you today.  I hear you require approriate attire for tonights festivities?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2006)

Alethia grinned ruefully at the woman. "Aye, and as you've probably guessed it, we're usually more at home in armour then in fine silks and don't want to embaress the Lady Aleena. Any help at all would be most appreciated,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned ruefully at the woman. "Aye, and as you've probably guessed it, we're usually more at home in armour then in fine silks and don't want to embaress the Lady Aleena. Any help at all would be most appreciated,"




(Orsabbas shows you various options, and explains that she can magically alter or customize clothing on the spot.  I personally know little about / dislike shopping for clothes. Do you mind at all just hand-waiving into the background her actual advice?  You'll can discuss what you want or whatever else before buying, obviously though.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 6, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Orsabbas shows you various options, and explains that she can magically alter or customize clothing on the spot.  I personally know little about / dislike shopping for clothes. Do you mind at all just hand-waiving into the background her actual advice?  You'll can discuss what you want or whatever else before buying, obviously though.)




OOC:  Probably will have to wait for the DMG3 for dress hunting options.  

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2006)

ooc:
For the sake of the monkish eye-rolling menfolk, aye, we can handwave it.   Say we managed to buy some nicely appropriate clothes for the occasion. Hmmm...
Dives into her handy-dandy Arms and Equipment Guide..... Will Update my character sheet as soon as....    

Although, I gots a feelin that this lil shopping trip is going to turn into something a bit other soon enough. Yessiree.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 6, 2006)

OOC: Well, truth to tell, my knowledge of clothes shopping is only slightly worse than my knowledge of sub-atomic physics. So, yeah, let's hand wave it.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2006)

ooc:
Even though I'm a girl... To tell the truth, my knowledge of clothes shopping, at least for fancy dress is very limited. I'm more used to shopping for casual stuff.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> For the sake of the monkish eye-rolling menfolk, aye, we can handwave it.   Say we managed to buy some nicely appropriate clothes for the occasion. Hmmm...
> Dives into her handy-dandy Arms and Equipment Guide..... Will Update my character sheet as soon as....
> 
> Although, I gots a feelin that this lil shopping trip is going to turn into something a bit other soon enough. Yessiree.




(Well, you guys can now choose to talk in character if need be, or otherwise declare the shopping complete and move on)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 7, 2006)

The demon sighed, his mental voice only heard by the three ladies as they left the shop, poorer by some gold and richer by some new clothes. _*There are just some things males were never meant to know*_ he said, wanting to scrub the memories of that shop out of his incorporeal brain. Colors, fabrics, sizes, styles and hat plumes..... It was rather too much. 


ooc:
Has anyone heard from Hyp? He's been absent lately and we need Fin!  
Also, is the morphing ability real? I mean does the weapon actually change form?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon sighed, his mental voice only heard by the three ladies as they left the shop, poorer by some gold and richer by some new clothes. _*There are just some things males were never meant to know*_ he said, wanting to scrub the memories of that shop out of his incorporeal brain. Colors, fabrics, sizes, styles and hat plumes..... It was rather too much.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> ...




1.  I dont know whats up with Hyp.  I hope he comes back soon.
2.  Yes, it does.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 7, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1.  I dont know whats up with Hyp.  I hope he comes back soon.



OCC: keep in mind that it's vacation season. Hopefully, we'll hear from him soon.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 7, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: keep in mind that it's vacation season. Hopefully, we'll hear from him soon.
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




OOC:  Isn't Hyp from Australia, its winter down there right now, not that it really means the same thing as it does for many of us in the Northern hemisphere.  Isn't this the time of year they go to school, etc...?    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 8, 2006)

The celebration will take place at the Gentle Mermaid in the Nobles Quarter, the fanciest Festhall in Waterdeep as well as one of the largest.  The room is decorated with fine silks and exotic place-settings, and Aleena and all of you are seated at the head table.  Over a two hundred guests, generally powerful merchants, wizards, temple heads, government officials, diplomats, military officers (as well as significant others and courtesans, some of whom are probably spies of some sort).  

Security is being coordinated by lower-ranking operatives of The Hidden Shield, led by Dalin, Durodan, and the rest of their crew, including the now-resurrected Vara.  Their group commands a group of  city guard and watch, nobles' personal guards, and diplomatic security officers. Some nobles and diplomats have opted to bring one or two discreetly-armed attendants individually into the party.  Dalin stands watch from the roof and coordinates using his helm of telepathy.

Most arrive by carriage, and the numerous carriages are stored in a covered area next to the festhall.  Others walk, and a few teleport to the front entrance.

Maggie and Aleena choose to teleport in together just as the rest of you arrive.  Aleena wears a white evening gown and gold jewelry.  She wears a pin showing the holy symbol of Tyr, which belonged to her father, no doubt an intentional reminder of her heritage.  She wears earings with small symbols of the City of Waterdeep.  Her hair is braided to look much like a crown, no doubt a not-so-subtle sign of leadership.

Her blue crystal necklace shows her own personal heraldry, which is also her personal wizard's sigil.  Every wizard has a personal sigil, and falsifying another wizard's symbol or intentionally misusing restricted heraldry in ones sigil brings dow the greatest curse that can ever be placed upon a wizard, entirely negating their spellcasting ability until they right the wrong and make atonement for their crime.  Her necklace is an eight-pointed star, inlaid with gems, forming blue stars at each tip except the bottom one, where instead the gems form a blue eye.  In the center is a blade, facing down, with blonde hair flowing from the crossbar and a halo above the handle.  The sword and halo are borrowed from her father's heraldry, while the symbols around the end are devices restricted to the Chosen of Mystra and their direct disciples.  Mystra's symbol is usually an eye with seven white diamond-inset stars around it, so this device encircles other heraldry, with the position of the eye and sometimes the color of the stars varying based on which Chosen it indicates.  Timrin (Knowledge: Nobility) notes that since the eye is in he bottom position, Aleena must have been a student of Laeral, which certainly explains her use of rare and complicated spells like that aura resonance attack.

Maggie arrives wearing a low-cut sequined blue dress.  Her ring gauntlet has been transformed into a thinner and more-color-appropriate version of itself, being just a gold bracelet that wraps around her right forearm and wrist that crosses over between her thumb and pointer finger, leading to the ivory disk on her palm.  The rings and chains are no longer part of the device.  Her hair is made long and curly, and she wears a pink flower tucked by her right ear, probably a transformed version of the discrete headband of intelligence that she always wears in some form or another. The back of her dress has a series of gem-outlined stars, meandering down the dress until is reaches a heraldric symbol on her lower back.  Her symbol also bears the star-eye pattern indicating her to have been a student of Laeral, which explains HER access to unusual magicks as well as her close relationship with Aleena.  She wears gold and silver bracelets on her left wrist, and a pin depicting the city symbol like Aleena's earings.  She also has rows of small symbols at the top/side of her sleeves, symbols of military rank and other distinctions, used in dress uniforms but also allowed to be incorporated into things such as this.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2006)

Alethia is wearing a very elaborate version of her own clerical robes, all worked in silk and velvet. Her now silver hair cascades freely to her waist and is held back from her face by a platinum clip set with sapphires (a transformed headband of wisdom, courtesy of either Aleena and or Maggie). 

She is wearing a delicate platinum chain with Selune's holy symbol worked also in platinum and sapphires as well as a pair of platinum earrings set with sapphires. She is wearing a beautifully crafted belt that has a ram's head buckle on it under her robes with a small dagger which is actually her transformed Mace. She is wearing a pair of matching platinum bracelets set with sapphires (transformed gloves of dexterity)

On one hand she is wearing a platinum ring set with a row of tiny sapphires (ring of protection) and on the other hand her holy symbol, also made of platinum as well as a signet ring. All together, she looks both very dignified and incredibly imposing. There is an almost palpable aura of power around her and if one cared to look at her aura, the taint of the demon would be nearly drowned out by the blindingly good aura that both exhude.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 8, 2006)

Shando is dressed in his normal clothing, clean, with a simple cut, looking more like one of the servants than guests, just the way he likes it. He is adorned with a simple cloth sash that has the symbol of Ilmater with a embroidered yellow rose beneath it.  He politely accepts any food offered to him, and then places it in a leather bag at his side.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2006)

Alethia smiles at her fellow exalted. "Feeling edgy as I am?" she whispers to the monk.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 8, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiles at her fellow exalted. "Feeling edgy as I am?" she whispers to the monk.




"I am always calm and serene, either in the middle of meditation or battle, which is where I prefer to be at the moment."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 8, 2006)

Dyria was wearing a low-cut black dress, with her ring gauntlet in the form of an elaborate silver bracelet. While most of her equipment had to be left behind, she was still wearing the various magical items that could be reasonably expected to not stick out.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I am always calm and serene, either in the middle of meditation or battle, which is where I prefer to be at the moment."
> 
> Hawkeye




Alethia chuckled at Shado's dig. "So would I my friend, so would I."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2006)

Murdoch is dressed much as usual: a grey cloak and a black outfit. The main difference is that everything he is wearing has been thouroughly cleaned and not repair marks are visible. He wears no jewelry aside from his magic items.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 9, 2006)

Timrin wears his full military dress regalia: immaculately polished black riding boots with a slight curve to the toe, billowy light gray cotton trousers; a matching light gray jacket with fancy gold embroidery and a double row of shiny gold bottons stamped with the symbol of Tethyr; a red decorative baldric crosses his chest (from right shoulder to left hip) adorned with numerous Tethyrian medals and accomodations; Timrin's personal heraldic symbol (a silver tower on a blue field surmounted by the eye of Helm) is painted on a saucer-sized shield-shaped plaque prominently affixted to his left breast, Raku's bane has morphed itself into a beautiful gold and pearl hilted cavalry sabre belted at his left hip; a full matching red cape hanging from a heavy gold chain (a tweak of his normal cloak of CHA) completes the ensemble.

Timrin is freshly washed and shaven with his flowing golden hair pulled tightly back in a ponytail.  A simple silver chaplet graces his brow as a symbol of his Knighthood and nobility.  His silver eyes shine brightly and he seems well pleased to see you all dressed so strikingly.

He is about to comment to that effect when he notes the arrival of Maggie and Lady Aleena.  His eyes widen and flare brightly as he turns fully toward them inhaling deeply.

Timrin sweeps into an elaborate bow, "I shall surely be struck blind for Sune and Sharess have taken mortal form and come to Toril."

OOC: Additionaly Timrin wears his belt of STR, gloves of DEX, rings, amulet of health, and vest of natural armor.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin sweeps into an elaborate bow, "I shall surely be struck blind for Sune and Sharess have taken mortal form and come to Toril."




Aleena look back and smiles mischieviously "So which is which?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena look back and smiles mischieviously "So which is which?"




"If he is mistaking me for either Sune or Sharess, I would think he certainly needs his vision checked.  I would hope that he is referring to you and the Commander here."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena look back and smiles mischieviously "So which is which?"




Oblivious to the monk, Timrin responds, "The answer is currently beyond my knowledge milady.  Such things may be beyond a mortals ability to know..."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2006)

Alethia laughs lightly. "Well, I suspect his ability to know who is who depends greatly on whether or not he wishes his eyes clawed out." 

The demon chuckled, although only Alethia and Timrin could hear him. _*I do not know whether or not to envy or pity you. In either case, choose carefully. Offend either of them and you may be spending the rest of your life hopping around town and ribbitting.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2006)

A red carriage pulls up.  Aiden, his wife, his daughter, and an attendant/guard for his family step out.  He brings his family to nearly all public appearances, probably for image reasons.  Everyone is quite surprised at the identity of the attendant:  It is Kayla Avari, the Rashemi agent you captured on Sarkon, who had apparently infiltrated the Order of Sharar.  She definitely is aware of your suspicions of Zarun.

You recognize a number of famous figures; the mighty Paladin Texter (Peregion was first ambushed on the way back from his home); the wealthy retired-mercenary-turned-banker Mirt, Laeral, who supports Aiden over her former student Aleena for reasons unknown; Brian the Swordmaster, a retired adventurer and master blacksmith who operates the largest arms-manufacturing business in Waterdeep along with House Bladesemmer; Eremoes Hawkwinter and his son Genos, mighty warriors in their own right and the leaders of House Hawkwinter, the leading providers of military logistics services and equipment; Challos Amcathra, Partiarch of house Amcathra, which among other things is the leading breeder and trainer of war horses; Gural Amakyl, heir to his house, a leading agricultural interest, Laeros Assembar, who provides many of the fine carriages used to get to the event; Huld Balarbanta, patriarch of House Balarbanta, breeders and trainers of griffons for the military, among other things; Archmage Patriarch Maskar Wands, whose house specializes in magical research and training; Orbul and Katya Brossfeather, whose house specializes in forestry; Caladorn Cassalanter, an important trainor of professional warriors; Patriarch Muarguez Gundwynd and his daughtor Jynnia, of the hippogriff breeding House Gundwynd; Patriqarch Nimor Lathkule, whose house specializes in gem mining, important for magical resources, leaders of a number of houses specializing among other things in mercenary warriors, including Eagleshield, Durinbold, Gauntyl, Gralhund, Hillguantlet, Ilutyl, Husteem, Jardeth, Jhansczil, Kormallis, Manthar, Ruldegost, Roaringhorn (Cavalry), Sultlue (Cavalry), Ulbrinter, Stormweather, and Raventree, Tchazzam (Archery), Tesper, Thunderstaff (War Wizards), and Thorp;  and from trading houses such as Anteos, Artemel, Dezlentyr, Cragsmere,Hothemer (wagon fleets), Nesher (woodmaking), Talmost (textiles), Margaster, Gost, ; the magic-selling and training House Eltorchul; other breeding Houses Ilzimer and Irlingstar; shipbuilding and operating Houses  Wavesilver, Zulpair,  Ambassadors from Cormyr, Neverwinter, Tethyr, Aglorond, the Dales Council, Evermeet, Evereska, Silverymoon, and Sembia.

The Sembian ambassador approaches Aleena and says "I am Pamela Panaric, Assistant Ambassador to Waterdeep from Sembia.  I apologize that my boss was unable to attend, as an emergency in our country has caused him to be called back.  See, Lord Selkirk, our leader as appointed by our representative council, and his heir Miklos and a number of their attendants, were murdered by elvish terrorists en route to a family wedding in the Dales as they passed through an area that was once covered by Cormanthar.  This was about one week ago.  Ambassadors have been called back to meet with the new leader, a noble exiled by the Selkirk's named Loganis Dragonspeaker, a mighty warrior an adventurer who rides a powerful dragon into battle.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2006)

After the Sembian Embassador leaves, Timrin leans in and whispers to Aleena:

"Milady, perhaps now is a good time to discuss any strategy you may have for this evening.  Are there people you wish us to speak with or attempt to woo to your cause?  Are there those we should be warned against?"

"In my experience these gatherings are a game of wits; who can learn what, without giving up much in return."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> After the Sembian Embassador leaves, Timrin leans in and whispers to Aleena:
> 
> "Milady, perhaps now is a good time to discuss any strategy you may have for this evening.  Are there people you wish us to speak with or attempt to woo to your cause?  Are there those we should be warned against?"
> 
> "In my experience these gatherings are a game of wits; who can learn what, without giving up much in return."




"It is hard to tell who supports Zarun among the nobles.  Talk to whomever you want.  I will take care of the politics.  Your political purpose here stems largely from my association with your great deeds."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Alethia mingles, talking to those who approach her, but at the same time keeping an eye out for possible skullduggery.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 11, 2006)

"So just stand around and look heroic? I can do that," Dyria stated, with a grin.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

The demon chuckled, though Alethia was several feet away and talking to some noble. _*Do try not to ahh grin so widely. Remember, heroic. Not psychotic. Grinning like that is going to scare the good ladies here.*_ the demon teased Dyria gently.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 11, 2006)

Shando will make his way through the crowd, using the fact that he is usually ignored in these situations to allow him to observe things without being noticed.  Sharp ears, sharp eyes, insight in others behavior and a sense of diplomacy always serve him well in these situations.

Diplomacy +11
Listen +11
Spot+12
Sense Motive +12

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Alethia accepts a drink from one of the servants and sips it, after the demon makes sure it isn't spiked. He's also doing the same from Aleena and those who are in on him being there and who actually need it. One of the notables, Patriarch Maskar Wands, notices her and makes his way over and the expression on his face is quite a picture of incredulity.


ooc:
I figure that most of the hidden lords of Waterdeep would be very well aware that she's possessed, told by Aleena or by other means (commune probably to see if she's trustworthy etc). I don't know how they'd react, but I figure that as long as Naverone behaves himself and acts in Waterdeep's interest, they'll leave the two of them fair alone, unless it's out of simple curiousity.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia accepts a drink from one of the servants and sips it, after the demon makes sure it isn't spiked. He's also doing the same from Aleena and those who are in on him being there and who actually need it. One of the notables, Patriarch Maskar Wands, notices her and makes his way over and the expression on his face is quite a picture of incredulity.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> I figure that most of the hidden lords of Waterdeep would be very well aware that she's possessed, told by Aleena or by other means (commune probably to see if she's trustworthy etc). I don't know how they'd react, but I figure that as long as Naverone behaves himself and acts in Waterdeep's interest, they'll leave the two of them fair alone, unless it's out of simple curiousity.




"Never off duty, are you ma'am," he says, noting her tasting drinks.  "So tell me about the Pus Dragon that you fought below the city.  Was it in fact Al-Hulath?  ...And I heard of markings on the walls.  Were you able to make anytihng of them?" (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2572000&postcount=202)


----------



## frostrune (Jul 11, 2006)

Timrin would temporarily excuse himself from Lady Aleena's side to introduce himself to the Tethyrian Embassador (is it someone he knows?).

OOC:  This may be a good way to introduce my followers in-game.  The Tethyrian government cannot officially become involved but by letting 100+ soldiers out of their oaths of duty, they have provided Waterdeep with a small, well trained, fighting force.  Still haven't come up with a cohort though  :\ 

Other than that his intentions are to make himself available but not necessarily seek out anyone.  He will keep a watchful eye on lady Aleena and Maggie and perhaps have a dance or two   

Before the end of the night I wish to pass/move close enough to Aiden Zarun and try and see if Raku's bane has any reaction.  Timrin has suspicions that Aiden is Raku in disguise.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Never off duty, are you ma'am," he says, noting her tasting drinks.  "So tell me about the Pus Dragon that you fought below the city.  Was it in fact Al-Hulath?  ...And I heard of markings on the walls.  Were you able to make anytihng of them?" (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2572000&postcount=202)




Alethia grinned mischieviously at the mage. "Sometimes duty can be as fun as leisure. And it'd be fair easy to spike a drink or two in here, so no chances ehh?" her humour belied the seriousness underneath. 

"We believe that the dragon was Al-Hulath. The markings on the wall were in an ancient dialect of Mulhorundi and we could make out the words 'Thank you', 'Temptress' and 'Betrayer'." she looked rueful. "At the time, I was a bit unconscious due to poison." she said, more soberly as she remembered that night. "Maggie or one of the others might have some better insights. While languages are a passion of mine, I fear that the writings were beyond my comprehension. Only with the help with my necklace of comprehend languages were we able to decipher that much."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned mischieviously at the mage. "Sometimes duty can be as fun as leisure. And it'd be fair easy to spike a drink or two in here, so no chances ehh?" her humour belied the seriousness underneath.
> 
> "We believe that the dragon was Al-Hulath. The markings on the wall were in an ancient dialect of Mulhorundi and we could make out the words 'Thank you', 'Temptress' and 'Betrayer'." she looked rueful. "At the time, I was a bit unconscious due to poison." she said, more soberly as she remembered that night. "Maggie or one of the others might have some better insights. While languages are a passion of mine, I fear that the writings were beyond my comprehension. Only with the help with my necklace of comprehend languages were we able to decipher that much."




"I see.  Well then, I supppose I shall discuss the matter with them.  I would be remiss, however, if I did not commend you on your heroism.  Hopefully, as time goes by we will be able to unravel the Namer's web of megical deception and determine just how many great evils he is responsabl for."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando will make his way through the crowd, using the fact that he is usually ignored in these situations to allow him to observe things without being noticed.  Sharp ears, sharp eyes, insight in others behavior and a sense of diplomacy always serve him well in these situations.
> 
> Diplomacy +11
> Listen +11
> ...




As Shando moves about, keeping an eye out, sometihng finds him.  He hears in his hear "Room 311, five minutes, come alone or don't come at all"

(The festhall also has inn rooms, mostly on the sides, since the center room is 2-3 stories high, depending on where in the massive hall it is located)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I see.  Well then, I supppose I shall discuss the matter with them.  I would be remiss, however, if I did not commend you on your heroism.  Hopefully, as time goes by we will be able to unravel the Namer's web of megical deception and determine just how many great evils he is responsabl for."




"It is what the servants of Selune do my friend. If we see great evil, we do not hide and hope it goes past, we confront it with ingenuity and guile."  Alethia smiled lopsidedly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin would temporarily excuse himself from Lady Aleena's side to introduce himself to the Tethyrian Embassador (is it someone he knows?).
> 
> OOC:  This may be a good way to introduce my followers in-game.  The Tethyrian government cannot officially become involved but by letting 100+ soldiers out of their oaths of duty, they have provided Waterdeep with a small, well trained, fighting force.  Still haven't come up with a cohort though  :\
> 
> ...




You meet with the Ambassador, Horace Greenvalley, whom you know well.  He greets you, saying "Sir Timrin, old friend, you have done our nation proud.  That investment of troops in Waterdeep is certainly paying off handsomely!"

You sense Raku's general presense.  The Namer's wards are falling apart already as time passes beyond his death.  You cannot tell if that means he is somewhere in the room or somewhere in the city, however...yet.

Meanwhile, while you watch Aleena, you notice that she has a rather heated argument with Laeral, who leaves the room immediately afterwards.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You meet with the Ambassador, Horace Greenvalley, whom you know well.  He greets you, saying "Sir Timrin, old friend, you have done our nation proud.  That investment of troops in Waterdeep is certainly paying off handsomely!"




"Greetings Horace," Timrin says sincerely, "'tis good to see a familiar face in these troubled times.  I don't suppose you have brought an elaborate gift of fine wines for our host?  A bottle of 5-year old Twilight perhaps?  Gods but it is hard to get that stuff up here!"



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, while you watch Aleena, you notice that she has a rather heated argument with Laeral, who leaves the room immediately afterwards.




He starts into another question but is distracted by the spectre of Laeral stalking out of the room.

"uhh oh..." rolling his eyes.  "Horace my friend, duty calls.  I shall try to catch up you with you later but if not... please give the Queen my fondest regards."

He then warmly shakes his hand before working his way back toward Aleena, while looking for Maggie.

OOC:



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You sense Raku's general presense.  The Namer's wards are falling apart already as time passes beyond his death.  You cannot tell if that means he is somewhere in the room or somewhere in the city, however...yet.




Is this when passing close to Aiden or just something that I sense in general?

Very cool BTW.  I didn't realize that taking down the Namer might remove the shield of silence Shar had woven.  Maybe some of our divinations will now work as well?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Greetings Horace," Timrin says sincerely, "'tis good to see a familiar face in these troubled times.  I don't suppose you have brought an elaborate gift of fine wines for our host?  A bottle of 5-year old Twilight perhaps?  Gods but it is hard to get that stuff up here!"




"Actually, I do."  He unfolds a hankerchief and reaches his hand inside.  Its a portable hole.  "In my profession, a large, on-call supply of gifts is a must," he says smiling, as he finds and gives you the bottle you requested.



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> He starts into another question but is distracted by the spectre of Laeral stalking out of the room.
> 
> "uhh oh..." rolling his eyes.  "Horace my friend, duty calls.  I shall try to catch up you with you later but if not... please give the Queen my fondest regards."
> 
> He then warmly shakes his hand before working his way back toward Aleena, while looking for Maggie.




Maggie is holding a glass of wine and chatting with the patriarch of House Thunderstaff and his daughter.  Timrin doesn't really understand the conversation, but its obviously about  magic.



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Is this when passing close to Aiden or just something that I sense in general?
> 
> Very cool BTW.  I didn't realize that taking down the Namer might remove the shield of silence Shar had woven.  Maybe some of our divinations will now work as well?




In general.  For now thats all you've got.  You SUSPERCTED that if anyone could shield them, it would be Shar.  And she did, through the Namer, whose methods she helped him with.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> As Shando moves about, keeping an eye out, sometihng finds him.  He hears in his hear "Room 311, five minutes, come alone or don't come at all"
> 
> (The festhall also has inn rooms, mostly on the sides, since the center room is 2-3 stories high, depending on where in the massive hall it is located)




OOC:  Does Shando recognise the voice?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 12, 2006)

Dyria found a plate of food, a glass of good wine, and then found a corner, and waited there, keeping her eye on the crowds, looking out for trouble.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does Shando recognise the voice?
> 
> Hawkeye




No.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Actually, I do."  He unfolds a hankerchief and reaches his hand inside.  Its a portable hole.  "In my profession, a large, on-call supply of gifts is a must," he says smiling, as he finds and gives you the bottle you requested.




Timrin immediately turns back to his friend.  "Your joking... wow... most impressive."

He accepts it greatfully, "Many thanks my friend.  I owe you one."

He quickly scans the room for Maggie and seeing that she occupied, turns and heads back toward Lady Aleena.

Upon reachng her, "Milady, is something wrong?  I saw Lady Laeral depart in a huff."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2006)

Shando glances around and heads towards Alethia, slowly, purposeful in his stride.  Once there, he nods politely to her companion, leans in and speaks quietly in celestial "I have been invited to a private meeting in a just a few minutes.  If I don't reappear in say 10 to 15 minutes, would you please be so kind as to check room 311.  If and when I do reappear, it might be best to subject me to a few discrete divinations.  The message was delivered to me by magical means"  Without waiting for a reply, Shando heads for room 311, arriving at the time proscribed and knocks on the door.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2006)

Murdoch works the room, making sure none of the conversations he takes part in are too deep. Most of his attention is focused on keeping an eye on the guests. He regularly uses his detect magic at will ability, to make sure there are no threats.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2006)

_*Yell if you need help. Either outloud or silently. I'll be listening for you.*_ the demon whispered in Shando's mind.

Alethia keeps tabs on the time, chafing. If anything or anyone hurt her friend, there would be just payment made.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin immediately turns back to his friend.  "Your joking... wow... most impressive."
> 
> He accepts it greatfully, "Many thanks my friend.  I owe you one."
> 
> ...




"Just politics," she says.  "Her support for Zarun is extremely damaging and rather inexplicable.  I've known her since I was a child.  She's taught me much of what I know, and that means that I will make most of the same decisions she would have.  I can't imagine why she wouldn't know for a fact that I am exactly who she'd want."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando glances around and heads towards Alethia, slowly, purposeful in his stride.  Once there, he nods politely to her companion, leans in and speaks quietly in celestial "I have been invited to a private meeting in a just a few minutes.  If I don't reappear in say 10 to 15 minutes, would you please be so kind as to check room 311.  If and when I do reappear, it might be best to subject me to a few discrete divinations.  The message was delivered to me by magical means"  Without waiting for a reply, Shando heads for room 311, arriving at the time proscribed and knocks on the door.
> 
> Hawkeye




Shando walks out of the ballroom, nearly crashing into Laeral on her way back in.  Her clothes seem to have a strange glow that quickly dissipates.  When he arrives in Room 311, he finds nothing there, except that an area of the room is quite wet, with a puddle of water on the floor next to a soggy bed.  There seems to be some remnants of herbs in the water.   Looking closer, there seem to be some scorch marks in that area as well.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 13, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando walks out of the ballroom, nearly crashing into Laeral on her way back in.  Her clothes seem to have a strange glow that quickly dissipates.  When he arrives in Room 311, he finds nothing there, except that an area of the room is quite wet, with a puddle of water on the floor next to a soggy bed.  There seems to be some remnants of herbs in the water.   Looking closer, there seem to be some scorch marks in that area as well.




Shando casts his thoughts outward, _"Naverone, grab Murdock and Maggie and get up here now!  Something of a magical nature has happened in this room.  No danger at this time, but the sooner the better._.  Shando continues to stand in the doorway looking for clues from there.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2006)

_*I hear you.*_ the demon's voice growled out and he quickly alerted Maggie and Murdoch. Alethia joined them as they made their way up the stairs.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Just politics," she says.  "Her support for Zarun is extremely damaging and rather inexplicable.  I've known her since I was a child.  She's taught me much of what I know, and that means that I will make most of the same decisions she would have.  I can't imagine why she wouldn't know for a fact that I am exactly who she'd want."




"Milady," Timrin says thoughtfully, "have you considered that she might not be the real Laeral?  What I mean is, could she be an imposter?  Since I initially heard the news I have been a bit suspicious... and nervous.  If we are truly up against powers that can destroy the legendary Blackstaff, could they not have also killed Lady Laeral?  Surely your enemies know how damaging her withdrawl of support could be.  Her inexplicable, uncharcateristic actions make me wary of her true identity."

"Anyway, my appologies.  I'm sure her withdrawl of support has an effect on you emotionally as well," he smiles thinly.

"Perhaps this can help?" hefting the prized bottle of Twilight.  "This is my favorite vintage, made not far from where I grew up.  My parents actually worked the land for the Duncorks," he smiles nostalgically.

"Can I offer you a glass?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 13, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*I hear you.*_ the demon's voice growled out and he quickly alerted Maggie and Murdoch. Alethia joined them as they made their way up the stairs.




Alerted by Athelia's demon, Murdoch enters the room holding his rod of metamagic quicken with both hands. He scans the room for any trace of magic.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Milady," Timrin says thoughtfully, "have you considered that she might not be the real Laeral?  What I mean is, could she be an imposter?  Since I initially heard the news I have been a bit suspicious... and nervous.  If we are truly up against powers that can destroy the legendary Blackstaff, could they not have also killed Lady Laeral?  Surely your enemies know how damaging her withdrawl of support could be.  Her inexplicable, uncharcateristic actions make me wary of her true identity."
> 
> "Anyway, my appologies.  I'm sure her withdrawl of support has an effect on you emotionally as well," he smiles thinly.
> 
> ...




"I fear you may be correct," she says.  "But if she is an imposter, she is nonetheless mighty enough to perform all the usual tasks that Laeral does, as well as to bypass the numerous wards in Blackstaff Tower.  If this a fake Laeral, she is as pwoerful a wizard as real Laeral and there are few if any such individuals who could disappear for such a time without anyone noticing.  But that is a matter for another time.  For now, I'd gladly share in the wine of your homeland."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Alerted by Athelia's demon, Murdoch enters the room holding his rod of metamagic quicken with both hands. He scans the room for any trace of magic.




Residue of illusion magic and positive energy near the wet areas.  He notices that the wet areas are unusually cold, and there are small chunks of ice around.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

"Maggie is there anyway to delve into this room's past history magically or psionically I mean? We need to know what went on here." Alethia said grimly. "Positive energy doesn't always mean that something good happened you know."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*I hear you.*_ the demon's voice growled out and he quickly alerted Maggie and Murdoch. Alethia joined them as they made their way up the stairs.





Maggie breaks off her conversation and joins the rest upstairs.  She examines the herbs in the water, but doesn't come up with an immediate solution.  "When I get to an appropriate laboratory, I will examine the samples in more detail and hit the books."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

"Maggie, do you know of any psychics or magic-users who can read a room's history? I know it can be done, I just know that I can't myself do it. That might give us a better understanding of what went on." Alethia asks, rephrasing her previous question.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 14, 2006)

Shando stands outside of the room, keeping an eye on the main ballroom  below (if I understand the description right).  He turns back to the others momentarily, "It may not mean anything, but I did bump into the Lady Laeral on the way here.  Her clothes were glowing and then dimmed?  Does that mean anything to you Commander or Murdoch?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Maggie, do you know of any psychics or magic-users who can read a room's history? I know it can be done, I just know that I can't myself do it. That might give us a better understanding of what went on." Alethia asks, rephrasing her previous question.




Yeah, Fin can do that.  Where is he?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando stands outside of the room, keeping an eye on the main ballroom  below (if I understand the description right).  He turns back to the others momentarily, "It may not mean anything, but I did bump into the Lady Laeral on the way here.  Her clothes were glowing and then dimmed?  Does that mean anything to you Commander or Murdoch?"
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie thinks "Hmmm...perhaps she cast a spell on them...or perhaps it was just a manefestation of some of the magical protections she always has up.  Those things sometimes glow at random times."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

Alethia looked grim. "So... This begs the question. What could have triggered the protections around the good lady?"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I fear you may be correct," she says.  "But if she is an imposter, she is nonetheless mighty enough to perform all the usual tasks that Laeral does, as well as to bypass the numerous wards in Blackstaff Tower.  If this a fake Laeral, she is as pwoerful a wizard as real Laeral and there are few if any such individuals who could disappear for such a time without anyone noticing.  But that is a matter for another time.  For now, I'd gladly share in the wine of your homeland."




Timrin nods and smiles warmly, motioning for two glasses and a corkscrew from a nearby servant.

As he lovingly opens the bottle as he talks, "This is Twilight milday.  A rich and flavorful deep purple wine made mostly from twilight grapes... hence the name.  This particular bottle is aged five years; 1367 was a particularly good year."

He offers her the cork and lets the bottle breathe for a moment.

"I swear you can almost smell the earth these grapes were grown in.  It is beautiful Milady... rolling hills of a vibrant emerald green, deep black soil, a damp clinging fog lingering amonst the rows until the first rays of Lathander's light dispel them.  Ahhh... simple... and beautiful",  he finishes looking at her.

He pours two glasses and offers her one. He smells deeply of his, "I apologize for my foolish nostalgia Milady.  This wine in particular reminds me of my childhood and my parents.  Whenever I need a calm in the eye of the storm, this always seems to ground me."

He looks at the ground breifly and laughs at himself before once again meeting her gaze, somewhat embarassed.  "Please, tell me what you think?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Please, tell me what you think?"




OOC:  I think the Paladin is trying to get lucky.      

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 15, 2006)

"Don't casters use shaped ice to form simulacrums of sorts?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I think the Paladin is trying to get lucky.
> 
> Hawkeye




ooc:
Can we say ribbit Frostrune? Remember Maggie.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 15, 2006)

Dyria continued to maintain her vigil on the crowd, enjoying the food and the wine as she did so.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Don't casters use shaped ice to form simulacrums of sorts?"
> 
> Hawkeye




Maggie answers.  "Yes, in fact they do.  Hmmm, I'd have to double-check, but these other ingredients could plausably be those included in a simulacrum.  That could certianly make sense."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 16, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin nods and smiles warmly, motioning for two glasses and a corkscrew from a nearby servant.
> 
> As he lovingly opens the bottle as he talks, "This is Twilight milday.  A rich and flavorful deep purple wine made mostly from twilight grapes... hence the name.  This particular bottle is aged five years; 1367 was a particularly good year."
> 
> ...




Aleena tastes the wine, and appears to like it. "Your wine is as sweet as your words, Paladin."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 17, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena tastes the wine, and appears to like it. "Your wine is as sweet as your words, Paladin."




"I am pleased you think so," he says sincerely.

"Despite what happened earlier today, my heart is light this evening.  Would it be inappropriate of me if I asked you for a dance?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2006)

"The question is, for what purpose was the simulacrum supposed to be used for?" Alethia asked, troubled. "This smacks of a set-up. Perhaps we are meant to think that Laerel is an imposter, when in fact she could most likely have been bespelled at a time when she was most vulnerable. It would be exactly the sort of situation that our enemies would rejoice in. The only ones who can stop him, imprisioned or executed for treason, while they sit around laughing as we do their work for them."

_*Then we tred as carefully as one invited to a high feast in the Bronze Citadel.*_ the demon replied dryly. _*For we do not want to be on the menu.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I am pleased you think so," he says sincerely.
> 
> "Despite what happened earlier today, my heart is light this evening.  Would it be inappropriate of me if I asked you for a dance?"




"Not at all."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 18, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Not at all."




OOC:  Why do I get the feeling that Murdoch, Maggie, Alethia and I are playing Shaggy, Scooby and Velma to Sir Tim and Aleena's Fred sneaking off to get it on with Daphne?    (Oh you know that is exactly what was going on in those cartoons!)

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 18, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Why do I get the feeling that Murdoch, Maggie, Alethia and I are playing Shaggy, Scooby and Velma to Sir Tim and Aleena's Fred sneaking off to get it on with Daphne?    (Oh you know that is exactly what was going on in those cartoons!)
> 
> Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 18, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Not at all."




Timrin smiles broadly and bows deeply.  He extends an elbow and prepares to lead Lady Aleena unto the dance floor.  The troubles of but a few hours ago seem far away.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2006)

ooc:
And Timrin is getting lucky indeed.... At least until Maggie gets wind of it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2006)

Downstairs, Timrin and Aleena dance for a short while.

She tells him "The past few days have been good to our cause. It seems that, thanks to you, soon the Lords will choose me to succeed my father.  When that happens, I hope to increase the role of you and your company even further than before.  It is about time that the Hidden Shield received the full rights due a powerful House, and you the recognition as the swordarm of the city."

Just then, an attendant informs her that it is time to gather everyone for a long series of toasts.  Timrin and Aleena are unaware of where the rest of the group went, but they'll need to be in their seats for this.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 19, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Downstairs, Timrin and Aleena dance for a short while.
> 
> She tells him "The past few days have been good to our cause. It seems that, thanks to you, soon the Lords will choose me to succeed my father.  When that happens, I hope to increase the role of you and your company even further than before.  It is about time that the Hidden Shield received the full rights due a powerful House, and you the recognition as the swordarm of the city."




"This is excellent news Milady.  We have served this city because we were paid to do it and because it was the right thing to do.  We would continue to do so regardless of reward.  Please do not feel obligated to raise the status of our company because of any percieved debt.  There is none",  he finishes by smiling warmly.

OOC: Timrin completely overlooks the reference to him personally.  I'm not sure I understand it so neither does he.  He simply passes  over it as if he never heard it. 



> Just then, an attendant informs her that it is time to gather everyone for a long series of toasts.  Timrin and Aleena are unaware of where the rest of the group went, but they'll need to be in their seats for this.




The moment broken, Timrin scans the room for the others.  Not seeing them he gets a bit concerned and motions for Dalin to come over.

"Where are the others?  Did you see them leave?" he asks.  "Please dispatch someone to find them and get them back here in a hurry.  The formalities are about to begin."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2006)

Further examinatio nof the pattern of the water shows that it burst out form a central point.  It seems that sometihng in front of the burst blocked it.  You also see footprints in it.  Medium- Small feet, marks primarily at the front with tiny heel marks behind them.



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "This is excellent news Milady.  We have served this city because we were paid to do it and because it was the right thing to do.  We would continue to do so regardless of reward.  Please do not feel obligated to raise the status of our company because of any percieved debt.  There is none",  he finishes by smiling warmly.
> 
> OOC: Timrin completely overlooks the reference to him personally.  I'm not sure I understand it so neither does he.  He simply passes  over it as if he never heard it.
> 
> ...




Dalin uses UMD and a variety of magical devices for coordination and surveilance, so he is able to determine where the group has gone.  He dispatches Sharna to  Room 311.  He comes in and says "Your presense is required in the main room for the toasts.  Do you require assistance with whatever it is you're doing here in your absense?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2006)

Alethia looked at the heel marks, grimancing a little. Laurel. It had to be, but then, she wasn't going to trust that bit of evidence either. A very clever person could press two heeled shoes of the right size into the wet carpet as well.

"Seal the room, let no one in until we get back. And if you think we're acting suspicious or not like ourselves, don't even let us in the room, especially if we come alone." She looked at Dalin and the others grimanced. "I know I'm being paranoid, but with Laurel acting strangely, anyone could be taken and an imposter put in their place."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 21, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at the heel marks, grimancing a little. Laurel. It had to be, but then, she wasn't going to trust that bit of evidence either. A very clever person could press two heeled shoes of the right size into the wet carpet as well.
> 
> "Seal the room, let no one in until we get back. And if you think we're acting suspicious or not like ourselves, don't even let us in the room, especially if we come alone." She looked at Dalin and the others grimanced. "I know I'm being paranoid, but with Laurel acting strangely, anyone could be taken and an imposter put in their place."




"Guards will be posted at once," Sharna responds.  "I will wait here until they arrive.  Please return to the main room for toasts."

When you arrive downstairs, most people are finding their seats.  Maggie takes the seat on the other side of Timrin, in all likelihood wondering whats been going on while she was upstairs.  

Aleena rises and begins the first toast.  At Waterdeep society parties, the toasts tend to start late because there is usually a long series of them, and as such time must be set aside for intrigue while sober.

"Our city has suffered great sadnesses recently.  Nearly two hundred of our citizens, including my father, were slain in the series of attacks during Waukeentide.  There are times to commemorate those defeats.  Tonight, however, is not one of those times.  Since those tragedies, we have struck back against our enemies, scoring numerous great victories.  Tonight, we gather to celebrate those victories.  Soon, you will hear from our heroes -- about their deeds, about the city, and about each other.  But first, an introduction and a proposal.

During Waukeentide, The Hidden Shield, in the employ of my family, in conjunction with agents of the Waterdeep City Guard, located and destroyed the creature responsable for the plague, wiped out the Waterdeep branch of the Cult of Auril, destroyed two cells of assassins, and defeated a fallen angel.  Later, they located a base whereby our enemies were magically creating an army of fearsome demonic creatures, and forced the enemy to destroy it and flee, eliminiating their ability to create more.  They also defeated an entity called The Namer, one of Shar's most powerful servants, responsable for countless atrocities over time, including perhaps the Time of Troubles itself.  His death will gradually unravel the protections that our enemies have used to cloack their locations and plans in shadow, that they may be destroyed by the light.  

Who are our enemies?  They are The Twice-Damned, a demons so foul that even their fellow evildoers could not allow them to exist freely.  Banished deep within Tartarus, they joined forces to overthrow their captors, and planned to conquer the prime.  Their first attempt failed, and they were imprisoned in a set of swords designed specifically to defeat them....until they were released by a band of adventurers who disappeared searching for the necromancer Al-Hulath...the same adventurers than returned to Waterdeep as plague-infested abominations to begin the plague.  Fortunately, we have recovered the blades, and are seeking out the Twice-Damned for destruction.

While tonight we celebrate victory, we must also plan for the future.  That fiendish army is still out there, and still strong enough to pose a significant threat to the city.  We know the location of very few of our enemies, and all presumably are setting up the circumstances for their return.  We know that one, the titan Cronos, can control potentiality and manipulate possible and alternative universes, and has a mighty army including flying ships and powerful constructs based somewhere in the Inner Sea.  

We must band together to meet these challenges and annihilate these foes.  We must do everything possible to increase the size of our forces and to gather war materials.  More arms, more armor, more supplies, war machines, mounts, and tools.  We need more men, both from the mercenary companies controlled by our noble houses and possible elsewhere.  More magic, bought, made, and invented.  More allies, and greater contrabutions from those we have already.  

For the sake of all that is good and right in the world, for the sake of our city's power and standing, and for the sake of the lives and prosperity of all our citizens and free peoples throughout the world, we must act.  Our dead must be avenged, our city must be restored, and we must ensure that no one else will ever suffer what we have at the hands of these fiends.

We will find and destroy our enemies to the north, and then do all we can to locate and defeat the other forces the Twice-Damned command, including possibly using the Elf-Gates to lead our allies in an invasion of Cronos' Inner Sea domain.  While some preach isolationism and reletivism, we must take a stand.  We must lead the world against the forces of evil that threaten to envelop it.

To our great city, and its defenders!"

(Anyone want to toast to the city or your companions or whatever?)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 21, 2006)

As Aleena gives her toast, Murdoch scans the room, looking for anything suspicious. He'll use his detect magic ability, if necessary.

Also, he'll only take sips for his glass. His goal is to remain sober.

OCC: Sense motive: +21


----------



## frostrune (Jul 21, 2006)

Timrin nearly chokes at the mention of the Namer.  _By Helm!  I did not expect that victory to come to light so soon._

He immediately looks for Aiden Zarun, hoping for some reaction (Sense motive +15).


----------



## Falkus (Jul 21, 2006)

Dyria joined the others in the toasts, but didn't propose any or take more than a sip. She didn't have the others aptitude for judging people, so she just kept a look out for anything unusual.

Spot: +17


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2006)

Alethia looks on quietly, sipping from her drink, gauging the others reactions as best as she can. The demon does as well, presumably much better at spotting those who are up to no good.

Spot +15
Listen +15
Diplomancy +10


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2006)

Most of the people appear surprised and very happy.  Aleena gets a standing ovation.  Aiden does not seem as surprised as the others.  

Aleena and Maggie drink with each toast.  Especially for political folk, its bad form not to drink when the toast applies to you, and it also shows a lack of faith in your security forces (You can change your actions, or you can just do as you posted before). That forces them to gradually consume quite a lot, but you discover that among Aleena's many talents is the abilty to function quite well in such a state.  

Since none of you choose to say anything, lets just assume that Fin does.  So do a wide variety of people.  Supportive speechea about your accomplishments come from Texter and Mirt.  The ambassadors from Evermeet, Silverymoon, Tethyr, and Cormyr speak about the importance of your accomplishments and pledge their nations' support to the effort against the Twice Damned.  

Laeral has some interesting things to say, primarily about Aleena and Maggie, telling how Aleena found the secret tunnels from Castle Waterdeep to Blackstaff Tower and sought training against her father's wishes and initially in secret; how Maggie was identified as a prodigy shortly after beginning a magic school run by the Church of Mystra and sent to her for training; how they were trained together from the time they were 10 and 11 (Aleena is a year older) in magic, in fighting, in politics, and in social skills, and in practical knowledge.  She praises Maggie's skill with magic and Aleena's conviction and committment, but then says:  "Aleena, your bellicosity and rash acts against a mighty and unknown force whose plans are obscured demonstrate that you have far more to learn about the ways of the world.  I hope to continue teaching you, so that one day you WILL be a great leader of our city."

Aiden gives a toast as well, praising your activities and not mentioning the fact that Aleena pointedly declined to menion his role in some of these accomplishments.  He does, hwoever, comment on her policy suggestions: "Lady Laeral is correct.  We must not be hasty in declaring war those we barely know.  It is not our responsabiliy to bleed for the whole world and for the profits of mercenary companies.  We cannot decimate our own forces to defeat far-off adversaries that may or may not  have any intention of attacking us.  We must work with our allies to deal with that army to the North, but rather than raise an army for foreign adventures, we should spend our time, money, and rescources on the poor at home."  He then continues to emphacize the importance of your accomplishments, the difficulty involved, etc.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2006)

Maggie stands up for yet another toast...

"So I figure I'd better do this while I can still stand up...My first contact with the Hidden Shield was actually when Peregion told me to investigate them, as a favor, before he hired them.  See, he was looking for a security company to help the guard protect he and Aleena from various assassins and foreign agents, as well as to help solve other problems like monsters and whatnot.  

I found little to dislike, and recommended them.  Now that I have worked side-by-side with them, I dont for a minute regret my recombination.  I must say, that I have never worked with so capable and loyal a group.  Let me talk about them for a bit.

Alethia, you are holy and wise.  Your mercy and compassion temper my militaristic agressiveness.  You seek to redeem, but are also adept at destruction, too.  I not only owe you my life, from when you saved me from those demon hunter cultistamajigs and other times, but by soul, for showing me that minimization of suffering is always a noble goal.

Murdoch, your vital contrabutions often go unnoticed.  Your investigative abilities and skill at finding information, your unlimited source of anti-magic, your steady and constant contridictions to every battle make a huuuge difference.  Contradictions, contributions, oh dear! <giggle> Anyway, I wouldn't be standing here today had not you killed the metal man in the powder storage room of Rhianna's ship.  

Dyria, you're the practical one, someone I can usually look to for support when hard thurths must be confronted and harsh deeds must be committed. Until now, I believed that only circus performers and flashy gladiators fought with whips, but you've proven the efficativeness of that style.

Shando, I admire you though i dont understand you, with the giving up all your stuff and all that.  But that is merely an example of your total committment to duty and to your vows.  You will make any distance and travel any sacrifice to serve your vows and the greater good.  Even death is merely a minor obstacle to you.

Timrin. (turning to look streight at in to his eyes) You are strong, brave, and a paragon of honor; you truly are my hero.  Thank you for being my conscience, my rock, my protector."

She hugs him and kisses him on the cheek. Aleena laughs uncomfortaby.

"To the Hidden Shield!" Maggie drinks the cup of wine and sits down.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 23, 2006)

Timrin is a bit embarassed but smiles through it.  Reluctantly he sees it's time for someone from the group to step forward and offer a toast.  And so he does..

Raising his glass of Twilight he begins, "Nobles, friends, and honored guests... on behalf of my companions I wish to thank you for turning out this night to celebrate in a common cause.  This City has weathered many trials in the last several weeks.  And while there are certain to be more, _together_ we shall conquer them."

"Our thanks to Lady Aleena and the great city of Waterdeep."

"Long may she stand!!"

He raises his glass a bit higher and takes a long drink before stepping down and resuming his place amongst the others.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin is a bit embarassed but smiles through it.  Reluctantly he sees it's time for someone from the group to step forward and offer a toast.  And so he does..
> 
> Raising his glass of Twilight he begins, "Nobles, friends, and honored guests... on behalf of my companions I wish to thank you for turning out this night to celebrate in a common cause.  This City has weathered many trials in the last several weeks.  And while there are certain to be more, _together_ we shall conquer them."
> 
> ...




No longer so happy, Maggie takes another drink and sulks.  

Unless any others of you have anything more to say, the toasts end.  The party will probably go on a bit longer before everyone goes home.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 23, 2006)

When it appears all are done, suprisingly, Shando stands and clears his throat. "My humble apologies Nobles of Waterdeep, for the Yellow Rose Monestary usually doesn't include public speaking or toasting as part of those things they teach us.  It is hard to work on public speaking on those days that we have enforced days of silence." He pauses for a second, a wry smile on his lips. "I have been blessed to serve Ilmater, and in doing so, serve this city.  As long as Ilmater wishes it, I will serve all of the people of this city, not just the rich and powerful that sit here this night, but also those out in the street this night, those that have no place to sleep or food to eat.  I ask those whom the gods have blessed with abundance to take a moment and consider them in the middle of their revelry.  The protection of those that can't protect themselves should be among the highest Duties that one fills in life.  In working with my friends and comrades in the service to Waterdeep, I have been able to maintain that Duty.  Please do not forget that while you sit and enjoy this party.  I have had several small crates that I have brought this night, in hopes of taking any food that is left to those that have nothing to eat this night.  If you assembled Nobles find yourselves moved to help in this endeavour, please place whatever you feel you need to donate in one of the crates.  I ask that this be done with no speeches, no fanfare and in as much anonymity as possible.  Charity is not meant to be done to bring fame upon those performing it.  It is one of the sacred Duties that we all have to each other.  I am sure that my simple words don't have to remind any of you of that fact, as you are generous people.  I wanted to be sure, though, that the opportunity is available for you tonight to fulfill that sacred Duty.  I know that my speech may have decreased the festivity of this party, that isn't my intention.  So if I may offer the following toast:  May Waterdeep stand until the end of days as a shining example of how the strong must care for, but not dominate the weak.  May the Nobles who rule the city do so with wisdom and generosity.  May our enemies fail to destroy all that Waterdeep stands for.  Ilamter bless us all."  Shando bows and raises his glass and then sits down.

Hawkeye 
(Hey, does Shando know how to bring down the party mood?    )


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2006)

Alethia smiles, knowing her friend truly cares for the needy, unlike some who only use their problems to increase their own popularity and power. She also makes a mental note to donate a spice jar she came across in her travels as well as that Stove of Everlasting Flame. Those two items would be quite useful to his temple, especially in feeding those homeless people.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiles, knowing her friend truly cares for the needy, unlike some who only use their problems to increase their own popularity and power. She also makes a mental note to donate a spice jar she came across in her travels as well as that Stove of Everlasting Flame. Those two items would be quite useful to his temple, especially in feeding those homeless people.




As the party winds down, peoplle mill around and chat while waiting for carirages t obe brought from the sheltered parking area nearby, or in some cases from other places.  Aleena has arranged a large one for the group tha twill arrive shortly. 

Outside, Durodan calls Alethia aside "Good evening, Lady Alethia. I am aware of your dual nature.  As a half-Oni, I share it.  There is a monestary in Shou Lung dedicated to the redemption of tainted ones such as ourselves.  They have developed methods of meditation used to not only control but harness our demonic natures.  Perhaps you are interested in learning such a skill?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

Alethia bowed. "I am afraid that my situation is not as simple as one might think. The demon that possesses me did not do so by choice and is looking for redemption, a road that led us to Waterdeep." she smiled at the half-oni. "Any help would be welcome though and I would be honored to learn those techniques."

_*As would I,*_ the demon agreed.

OOC
Donating the spice jar and the stove of everlasting flame to Shando's temple.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 24, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> No longer so happy, Maggie takes another drink and sulks.
> 
> Unless any others of you have anything more to say, the toasts end.  The party will probably go on a bit longer before everyone goes home.





"_Uh-oh, _" Timrin thinks to himself, _"this is starting get serious."_

OOC:  DM_Matt, is this little love triangle thing doing anything for your story or is it simply a distraction?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

ooc:
I have a hunch that Aleena's attraction to Timrin is mostly infatuation. She has recently lost her father, a paladin and she has said that you remind her alot of him. She could be clinging to you for that familiarity and the fact that she can trust you implicitly. With Maggie, it's hero-worship I think. Mabe it might be wise to get Alethia involved. It's obvious that both look to her as a kind of guidance and temperance against rash actions ya know? And the demon would be willing to help out too, at least in sorting out Timrin's feelings towards both girls. He probly doesn't want to offend either of them. Ribbit-Ribbit ya know.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2006)

More people leave as carriages line up outside.  There is one prepared by Aleena that has a seat available next to the driver, a front compartment with room for two, a main compartment with room for four, and room for two to ride on the back.  (You'll need to fit Aleena, Maggie, Murdoch, Dyria, Shando, Timrin, Alethia, and Barnak)  Arrange yourselves as you see fit.  




			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I have a hunch that Aleena's attraction to Timrin is mostly infatuation. She has recently lost her father, a paladin and she has said that you remind her alot of him. She could be clinging to you for that familiarity and the fact that she can trust you implicitly. With Maggie, it's hero-worship I think. Mabe it might be wise to get Alethia involved. It's obvious that both look to her as a kind of guidance and temperance against rash actions ya know? And the demon would be willing to help out too, at least in sorting out Timrin's feelings towards both girls. He probly doesn't want to offend either of them. Ribbit-Ribbit ya know.




Not perfect, but you are quite wise.

On that front, Aleena finishes chatting, laughing, and otherwise socializing with guests on her way out, and Sharna helps a very wobbly Maggie to the carriage.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 25, 2006)

Shando will load up the crates of donated food and other items into his spot in the carriage and walk/run along side the carriage.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 25, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> More people leave as carriages line up outside.  There is one prepared by Aleena that has a seat available next to the driver, a front compartment with room for two, a main compartment with room for four, and room for two to ride on the back.  (You'll need to fit Aleena, Maggie, Murdoch, Dyria, Shando, Timrin, Alethia, and Barnak)  Arrange yourselves as you see fit.
> 
> On that front, Aleena finishes chatting, laughing, and otherwise socializing with guests on her way out, and Sharna helps a very wobbly Maggie to the carriage.





Timrin holds open the door, "Why don't you four ladies take the main compartment?".   He then holds out a hand to help each of them into the carriage (even Dyria, if she accepts   ).

"Murdock, perhaps you could take the seat next to the driver?  You can get airborne rather quickly from there if you need to.  Banak can ride behind you in the front compartment."

"I will ride on the back with Shando, or by myself if he prefers to run."


Perhaps it is the lateness of the evening but Timrin's cheery demeanor seems more forced than sincere.  

OOC:  krinke - While it makes sense, Timrin will probably never consult Alethia for advice.  Mostly because of the demon.  You can't get one without the other and poor Tim will never show vulnrability around Naverone.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 25, 2006)

"I'd rather sit somewhere where I'll have an easier time to use my whip if we get into trouble," Dyria stated to Timrin. "You ever tried to crack a whip dagger while seated inside of a coach?"

OOC: You could ask Dyria for advice. It wouldn't necessarily be GOOD advice, but it would probably be entertaining.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, so Murdoch up front w/the driver, Barnak in the front compartment, Aleena, Maggie, and Alethia in the main compartment, Timrin and Dyria on the back, and Shando alongside.

Within the carriage, Aleena and Maggie argue as they become increasingly sleepy.  Maggie: "What gives?  I saw him first!" Aleena: "Hey, he saved me first, you just spied on him. Maggie: "Yeah, as a favor to YOU"  Aleena: "Aww, shut up, you're drunk"  Maggie: "So are you...you hide it well from others but I always know"  Aleena (giggling): "Yeah, you're good at spotting your own kind."  Maggie: "Oh, reaaaaal mature...." etc...Aleena:  "Didn't we promise each other that we wouldn't let this kind of stuff come between us?" Maggie:  "Yeah, we were like, 15."  Aleena:  "Oh, right, Alexei, remember him?"  Maggie:  "Yeah, he totally wasn't worth it"  Aleena: "We'll work this out, too"  Maggie: "Yeah"  Aleena: "So long as I get to keep him...Maggie? Maggieee...hooray, I wiiin...."   The conversation ends with them passed out on each others' shoulders.

The carriage travels through the streets.  Suddenly, as it passes over a manhole, the cover explodes upward under Aleena. Those in the carriage are thrown out (34dmg to Alethia and Maggie, 17 to Dyria, Barnak, and Timrin, none to Shando and Murdoch).  The back half of the carriage travels a bit backwards and the front half forwards, killing the driver and horses.  Objects on the ground begin burning slightly and producing very large volumes of smoke.  

Maggie starts to scramble to her feet where she landed, only to get bashed accross her lower back with a large steel bar (36dmg, partial charge during the surprise round), wielded by a muscular, lightly-armored human using a grey cloak to aid in camouflage.  The logo on his chests identifies him as Thayan Diplomatic Security.  Two of them were away with Mukaro when the Thayan enclave was leveled.  She falls to her hands and knees, and gets bashed in the back of the head by another one (40dmg, also partial charge in surprise round, hp=-19, dies @ -30).  She falls flat.

A shadowy figure pounces on Shando and buries a dagger  his back (30dmg, poison save = success, assassin death attack save = success, surprise round action).

You notice a wizard on a balcony.

Dyria and Alethia manage to stumble forward from the back of the carriage without falling down.  Through the smoke, they see an enormous man with the head of a bull and arms of red demonflesh.  His armor is a patchwork, with metal plates around his shoulders and armpits, a chain shirt, greaves on his arms (with weapon-catchers on the back), and on his shins.  Dyria recognizes him as Mukaro the Bull, one of the greatest gladiators in all of Faerun.  A few months ago, he lost both his arms, but somehow made a comeback, far stronger than he ever was before.  He and a few others were away on a goodwill mission when the Thayan Conclave was destroyed.   They were the only survivors. The armor around his shoulders bears the mark of Cronos.  The means of his newly-aquired arms is now quite apparent, as well as the debt that surely comes with such a gain.  

Striking before they do (i.e. winning init and getting a full attack after using the surprise round to move), they each get a face full of demonic minotaur fist.  Alethia slumps against the back of the carriage, watching the familiar birdies fly around her head (32dmg, stun 32 rounds, failed save, yagnoloth fist ability).  Dyria is not entirely surprised how little pain came with the blow.  In her gladiator slave days, she's been in, and lost, her fair share of boxing matches. As she lies against the carriage, her last coherent thought is the awareness that she's fading into unconsciousness  (32dmg, stun 32 rounds). The creature grabs Alethia and Dyria and bashes their heads together, speeding the process considerably for both of them. (32 and 33 more respectively).  Mukaro lets them crumple to the ground and takes a step towards Aleena, lying motionless in the wrecked carriage.

Further init: 
Shando, Shando's Attacker, Timrin, Maggies Attackers, Murdoch, Barnak, Wizard

Key: Red means doors, blue is the balcony, green are windows, the purple is the two halves of the carriage.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2006)

Map:


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> krinke - While it makes sense, Timrin will probably never consult Alethia for advice.  Mostly because of the demon.  You can't get one without the other and poor Tim will never show vulnrability around Naverone.




ooc:
You're probly right, but I've been thinking. Maybe the reason why Timrin hasn't lost his paladin status is that the demon is actively seeking redemption. Perhaps Helm would like Timrin to help the demon and Alethia both in that regard. It would be a major coup if they succeeded in redeeming Naverone. I'm fairly sure it's far more common for a celestial creature to fall than a demon to rise as it were. If it hasn't occured to Timrin yet.....

IC
Alethia's last coherent thoughts were _*What th... *_ Before unconsciousness greeted her with open arms. The demon's thoughts on the situation were less than clean and would most certainly make a sailor blush.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 26, 2006)

As the giant fist expanded in her vision, Dyria's last thought that passed through her mind before being pummeled unconcious was, *I'm never taking off my armor again.*


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2006)

ooc:
Would the demon be able to act with Alethia unconcious?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would the demon be able to act with Alethia unconcious?




Probably not.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 26, 2006)

Biting back the pain Shando activates The Cronosbane Haste ability, moving in a blur (+1 AC, +1 attack, +30 feet movement), Shando attacks his foe, starting with a stunning fist, full flurry, lethal damage. "The big one is yours Timrin, I'll try to keep the rest busy!"  Shando turns to his opponent, glances briefly at the wound in his back.  "You missed" (told in the exact same tone as The Master from the classic radio skit "Tae Kwon Leep"     )

OOC:  +20/+20/+20/+20/+15
Damage 4d6+7 (+2d6+1 of his opponent is evil)
Stunning fist DC:  22(24 if evil)
AC:  34+1 (Dodge) +1 Haste=36
SR 24(28 vs evil magic/casters)
ER 5:Fire, cold, sonic, acid and electricity

BTW Shando is immune to all poisons
Did that damage take Shando's DR 5 into account?

Where is Hyp been hiding?

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 26, 2006)

"Damn"  Murdoch says to himself, " I knew this night was just too good"

Murdoch will use his rod of metamagic quicken to dimension door about 50 ft in the air. He'll then zap the agents that bashed Athelia with a maximized, empowered and sanctified arcing eldrich blast, also targetting Barnak's attacker and the gladiator (total of 4 targets)

Murdoch will prepare to blast the wizard for the nexw round with a quickened blast, shoult he prove himself to be an ennemy.

Barnack will summon a celestial polar bear to assist with the combat. He'll fly backwards by 5ft to try to get away from his attacker.

OCC: 
Murdoch: Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +16 hit, Damage: 10d6, Can arc blast to 3 additional targets


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Damn"  Murdoch says to himself, " I knew this night was just too good"
> 
> Murdoch will use his rod of metamagic quicken to dimension door about 50 ft in the air. He'll then zap the agents that bashed Athelia with a maximized, empowered and sanctified arcing eldrich blast, also targetting Barnak's attacker and the gladiator (total of 4 targets)
> 
> ...




I'm confused as to your targets here.  Maggie was the one bashed by multiple opposents, not Alethia.  Barnak is not under attack by anyone.  Thats Murdoch next to him.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 26, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I'm confused as to your targets here.  Maggie was the one bashed by multiple opposents, not Alethia.  Barnak is not under attack by anyone.  Thats Murdoch next to him.




OCC: OK, gotcha. I thought that M (between the two X) was Murdoch. I see where he is now. Sorry for the confusion. I'll change Murdoch's actions.

IC: Murdoch will invoke an empowered, sanctified, arcing eldrich blast targetting maggie's opponents first, the gladiator, and then Shando's attacker (OCC: on the map, the 2 Xs closest to him, the gladiator, the ?). Also, Murdock will keep an eye on the wizard (sense motive: +21). If the wizard seems like a foe, Murdock will ready himself to use his rod of metamagic quicken (same round) to blast him with an empowered, sanctified, vitriolic blast as he casts.

Barnack will summon a celestial polar bear *behind the gladiator* to assist with the combat. 

Both Barnak and Murdoch will fly up for a better vision of the battlefield.

OCC: Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +16 hit (+17 if within 30ft) , Damage: 10d6 +1  + 2d6/rnd for 3 rounds with vitriolic blast (damage bypasses spell resistance, no save)


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2006)

"Helm save us!",  Timrin exclaims, horrified by how quickly his friends went down.

He glances down sickly at the limp forms of Dyria and Alethia before mentally saying 'Duty first'.  

He activates his boots of speed (+1 AC, +1 to hit, +30' movement - free action), rushes to Lady Aleena, scoops her up, then dashes for the alley to the right of Banak and Murdock.

As he moves past he shouts, "Banak - teleport Lady Aleena to safety then get us some help."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2006)

Alethia continues to be serenaded by pretty birds, blue, white and polka dot green, while the demon vows to get those dirty bleepity, bleepity blaps. 

ooc:
Keeping it clean for grandma's sake.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2006)

Shando taunts his attacker, grabbing her arm and hurling her over his shoulder to the ground in front of him (25dmg).  He pulls on her arm as he stomps down on her shoulder, breaking her arm (49 dmg crit). She starts to rise, and, still holding onto her arm, he kicks her into the wall accross from him (31dmg, hp --> 0), pulls her back by the arm, and delivers a finishing blow to the forehead with an open hand (30dmg...He knows she was disabled by the previous hit, so he can opt to kill or capture with the final one)

Timrin runs into the flaming carriage to pull Aleena out.  When he finds her, he finds that the iron manhole cover shot through the bottom of the armored carriage and embedded itself in her torso, nearly cutting her in half.  The explosion too has done very serious damage, as did being blasted straight into the air and falling back down.  She is dead.  He pulls her out anyway.

One of Maggie's attackers rests his boot on the back of her head,  and shouts.  "Lay down your arms or this one dies.  We are hear to avenge our murdered comrades, not to slay all in our path, but we will do what we must to accomplish our objectives.  This is your only offer and your only chance."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2006)

ooc:
If I remember correctly, Naverone was able to act when Alethia and Maggie were captured and Alethia was unconscious. Might not be alot, but he's probably used to be subtle.

Also, remember that Taavi, Charrissa and the crows are probably nearby or within flight distance as she told them earlier to keep watch over Aleena and Maggie. The wolves are still helping the security crew back at the party, but the Leskylor might be in flight distance too. He could mindcall for them.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC:  This one's on you Murdock.  You're the only one who hasn't acted.  Your call on the surrender.  Do what you think is right.  We'll back ya


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando taunts his attacker, grabbing her arm and hurling her over his shoulder to the ground in front of him (25dmg).  He pulls on her arm as he stomps down on her shoulder, breaking her arm (49 dmg crit). She starts to rise, and, still holding onto her arm, he kicks her into the wall accross from him (31dmg, hp --> 0), pulls her back by the arm, and delivers a finishing blow to the forehead with an open hand (30dmg...He knows she was disabled by the previous hit, so he can opt to kill or capture with the final one)
> 
> Timrin runs into the flaming carriage to pull Aleena out.  When he finds her, he finds that the iron manhole cover shot through the bottom of the armored carriage and embedded itself in her torso, nearly cutting her in half.  The explosion too has done very serious damage, as did being blasted straight into the air and falling back down.  She is dead.  He pulls her out anyway.
> 
> One of Maggie's attackers rests his boot on the back of her head,  and shouts.  "Lay down your arms or this one dies.  We are hear to avenge our murdered comrades, not to slay all in our path, but we will do what we must to accomplish our objectives.  This is your only offer and your only chance."




Shando withholds a killing blow and yells back "If you truly wished only the death of the Lady Aleena,  you would not have been working so hard to kil the rest of us. Since you have had your vengence, there will be no problem with you surrendering yourself now for justice!  You have executed your form of Justice and expect us to respect it.  You must then give respect for our forms of Justice in return.  You have already murdered an innocent man in the driver.  If you truly wish no more bloodshed, surrender now.  Otherwise, you may die here this night and start a war.  The Watch will be here soon and you can't defeat the entire city of Waterdeep  Choose now." (Diplomacy +11)

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 28, 2006)

Murdoch will use his rod of metamagic quicken and use his flee the scene invocation to dimension door right next to Maggie, touch her, and use his regular action to dimension door right behind Timrin. Please note that there is a major illusion left once he leaves a spot, and the illusion at his original spot will scream "no, don't hurt her, I say we surrender!"  for a diversion [Bluff: +16]. (OCC: remember, Murdoch is CG   

Barnak will continue casting his summon Monster VII spell, but will have the celestial polar bear materialize behind the guy that had his boot on Maggie's throat. Barnak will also fly upwards so Maggie's attackers won't be able to rush him.

The second major illusion from Murdoch's flee the scene invocation will fake an attack on the guy that was threatening Maggie, to give the conjured polar bear flanking.


OCC: I hope this works!


----------



## frostrune (Jul 28, 2006)

OOC: I'm impressed.   Hope it works too.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 28, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will use his rod of metamagic quicken and use his flee the scene invocation to dimension door right next to Maggie, touch her, and use his regular action to dimension door right behind Timrin. Please note that there is a major illusion left once he leaves a spot, and the illusion at his original spot will scream "no, don't hurt her, I say we surrender!"  for a diversion [Bluff: +16]. (OCC: remember, Murdoch is CG
> 
> Barnak will continue casting his summon Monster VII spell, but will have the celestial polar bear materialize behind the guy that had his boot on Maggie's throat. Barnak will also fly upwards so Maggie's attackers won't be able to rush him.
> 
> ...




 Murdoch appears behind the half-open doors (the only other possible interpretation of next to Maggie would be in front of one of the thugs, ready to provoke AoOs from both), impossible for the two thugs to see.  Everyone takes Murdoch's lead and raises their hands. The thugs are distracted watching them suddender, then the one removes his leg.  Murdoch reaches through to get Maggie out.  The thug stomps his leg a down moment too late, and nearly loses his balance, expecting Maggie's head to be there.  It seems they would have done so after you surrendered no matter what.

The bear shows up, but it looks far different than expected. Bigger, bipedal, and with equiptment as well.  Somehow he got a specific were-polar bear.  The creature roars begins tearing into them with his claws, striking him repatedly and bashing him to the ground, then positioning his leg on top of him as the thug had done to Maggie (128dmg+stun+knockdown+grapple).

Therea re a number of explosions heard coming fro mvarious parts of the city.  It seems this is not the only place the enemy is striking.

The gladiator's Cronos sigils glow momentarily. So does Aleena.  His other sigil glows, and Cronos sigils appear on the foreheads of each of his companions.  The ones currently held remain, but the others teleport away.  Shando's attacker mumbles groggily "I surrender, don't kill me, please," then passes out. The other fails to escape from the grapple of the werebear.  

The bear approaches "I am Beor Bron, Ranger of Selune.  I have come to claim the Namer for my patron.  I was on my way here when one of you cast a sufficiently similar summoning spell that I could latch onto."  If Alethia were awake, she could point out that Beor is a legendary servant of Selune, one of the mightiest warriors against the servants of Shar, and perhaps the greatest wrestler in Faerun.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2006)

ooc:
Ooo... Aleena looks like she is in big trouble, outside of just being dead (not such a big deal with ressurection and raise dead) and the big bear guy's reaction to Alethia is going to be interesting to say the least


----------



## frostrune (Jul 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The gladiator's Cronos sigils glow momentarily. So does Aleena.  His other sigil glows, and Cronos sigils appear on the foreheads of each of his companions.  The ones currently held remain, but the others teleport away.




OOC: I am very concerned they just 'stole' Aleena's soul.  We'll learn soon enough I'm afraid.


As the Thayans teleport away Timrin does not watch the results of the werebear's assault, he gently sets the lifeless Aleena on the ground and rushes to stauch the flow of blood from Maggie's broken form before she too is lost (Heal +7).

"Murdock, Banak - we are in dire shape here.  My healing powers are spent for the day and I am without potions or wands.  We need to get Maggie, Alethia, and Dyria some immediate healing or they too may die."

*"PLEASE," * he says almost sobbing, "teleport them to our base for immediate aid.  _*GO!"*_



> The bear approaches "I am Beor Bron, Ranger of Selune.  I have come to claim the Namer for my patron.  I was on my way here when one of you cast a sufficiently similar summoning spell that I could latch onto."  If Alethia were awake, she could point out that Beor is a legendary servant of Selune, one of the mightiest warriors against the servants of Shar, and perhaps the greatest wrestler in Faerun.




Timrin is still frantically working to stabalize Maggie as the large creature's shadow falls over him. Without looking up, Timrin says through gritted teeth, "Friend Beor, we thank for your timely assistance but if you've got any healing draughts in that pack of yours kindly break them out.  My friends are dying and one of Selune's own is crumpled in the street."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2006)

Alethia laughs as the multi-coloured birdies sing a rather bawdy song and sits down on the grassy field, not even wondering how on Toril did she get there....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 29, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC: I am very concerned they just 'stole' Aleena's soul.  We'll learn soon enough I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> As the Thayans teleport away Timrin does not watch the results of the werebear's assault, he gently sets the lifeless Aleena on the ground and rushes to stauch the flow of blood from Maggie's broken form before she too is lost (Heal +7).
> ...





After some frantic trying, he seems to have Maggie stabilized, but she remains entirely unresponsive.  

Beor reverts to his human form, a large, handsome, muscular man from the cold, tribalistic mountains of Rasheman.  He hands whoemever wants it a potion for Dyria.  With his left arm, he gently pulls Alethia halfway towards sitting up.  He has a leather bracer on his right arm containing a number of wands.  One of them glows, as does his hand, and he waves it over her a number of times.  Alethia opens her eyes and becomes somewhat aware of the blurry figure around her. (Cure spells wont entirely negate the stun condition though...heal is required).


----------



## frostrune (Jul 29, 2006)

"Banak hurry," Timrin admonishes, "Maggie needs expert help NOW."

"How are the others?"  he shouts over his shoulder to no one in particular.

OOC:  I will be away from a computer for the next 2 weeks.  Dm_Matt please put Timrin on autopilot.  I will try to check in if I can.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 29, 2006)

Shando reaches down, strips his opponet, leaving just undergarments.  He then sets the the broken arm.  (Heal+12)

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando reaches down, strips his opponet, leaving just undergarments.  He then sets the the broken arm.  (Heal+12)
> 
> Hawkeye




He does so successfully.  He doesnt expect her to be awake for a couple hours, though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, so the situation...

There are apparently other fights going on in the city.  A number of explosions have been heard and there is smoke in the air.

Aleena is dead.  Maggie is barely alive, and needs to be gotten to someone with better magic than cures soon.  Alethia and Dyria are waking up but still wont be in fighting condition in the imediate term.  

Murdoch, Shando, Barnak, and Timrin are OK.

So now what?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 30, 2006)

Shando glances around, seeing the body of Aleena and shakes his head sadly.  He takes a slow , deep cleansing breath, centering himself and sending a silent prayer for Ilmater to help protect Aleena's soul in whatever manner he can.  He then stands taller, squaring his shoulders and walks over to the distraught paladin.  Shando places a reassuring hand on Timrin's shoulder.  His Holy radiance aura illuminates the area, hoping it will extend some calm to the chaotic situation.  He turns to look at Murdoch and Barnak, speaking forcefully, but calmly "Murdock, Barnak, I know that Timrin is emotional, but please take our wounded to our base.  Tell them to button up, in case of an attack.  If you can, take Timrin with you.  I will stay to watch over the body and report to the Watch and the Lords what happened this night.  Please, haste is necessary."   Shando looks over to the were-bear and bows at the waist. "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilamter.  You assistance is most welcomed at this time.  I wish that it could be under happier circumstances.  We have much to discuss.  Can you please have patience with us in this matter?  For some of us, we see this as a failure and is the second time in a matter of weeks.  It is a mighty blow against us and the city of Waterdeep.  We will need time to recover"  It is then that Shando realises he is still bleeding from the attack.  He activates his healing ability, stopping the flow of blood and mostly healing the wound. (Wholeness of Body 28 points).  Shando then looks for something to cover the body of Lady Aleena and waits for the Watch to arrive.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 30, 2006)

Slowly a chaotic, greying out scene superscedes the glade and birdies and Alethia discerns a blurry, huge figure loom over her. Instictively, she lashes out and luckily for the bear-guy, she isn't armed and is rather confused too as well. And for some reason, the nimbus of light activates and its shimmering radiance envelopes her in a soft cloud of moonlight.


ooc:
Wouldn't it be better if we teleport Aleena's dead body with us? They may have her soul, but what if they come back? Having Shando and a piece of her is gonna be worse.

Also, I don't expect much damage from Alethia's attack if any, it's just sort of instictive, what I'd expect her to do in that sorta situation.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 30, 2006)

Dyria groaned loudly as she regained conciousness. She began feeling at her face. Both eyes blackened and, oh yes, her nose probably broken.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 30, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Slowly a chaotic, greying out scene superscedes the glade and birdies and Alethia discerns a blurry, huge figure loom over her. Instictively, she lashes out and luckily for the bear-guy, she isn't armed and is rather confused too as well. And for some reason, the nimbus of light activates and its shimmering radiance envelopes her in a soft cloud of moonlight.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> ...




OOC:  We have a crime that has been commited here, murder.  We have two of the perpatrators.  Remember Shando is Lawful, so he is trying to follow the laws of Waterdeep.  Don't worry, trust me.   

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando glances around, seeing the body of Aleena and shakes his head sadly.  He takes a slow , deep cleansing breath, centering himself and sending a silent prayer for Ilmater to help protect Aleena's soul in whatever manner he can.  He then stands taller, squaring his shoulders and walks over to the distraught paladin.  Shando places a reassuring hand on Timrin's shoulder.  His Holy radiance aura illuminates the area, hoping it will extend some calm to the chaotic situation.  He turns to look at Murdoch and Barnak, speaking forcefully, but calmly "Murdock, Barnak, I know that Timrin is emotional, but please take our wounded to our base.  Tell them to button up, in case of an attack.  If you can, take Timrin with you.  I will stay to watch over the body and report to the Watch and the Lords what happened this night.  Please, haste is necessary."   Shando looks over to the were-bear and bows at the waist. "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilamter.  You assistance is most welcomed at this time.  I wish that it could be under happier circumstances.  We have much to discuss.  Can you please have patience with us in this matter?  For some of us, we see this as a failure and is the second time in a matter of weeks.  It is a mighty blow against us and the city of Waterdeep.  We will need time to recover"  It is then that Shando realises he is still bleeding from the attack.  He activates his healing ability, stopping the flow of blood and mostly healing the wound. (Wholeness of Body 28 points).  Shando then looks for something to cover the body of Lady Aleena and waits for the Watch to arrive.
> 
> Hawkeye




Beor responds "I will do what I can, but it seems from the noice that the Watch has far more pressing matters to attend to, and perhaps we do as well. I advise you not to stay here.  There is no point to it, and no obligation, either legal or moral, to leave the bodies or the prisoners in this unsecured location.  



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Slowly a chaotic, greying out scene superscedes the glade and birdies and Alethia discerns a blurry, huge figure loom over her. Instictively, she lashes out and luckily for the bear-guy, she isn't armed and is rather confused too as well. And for some reason, the nimbus of light activates and its shimmering radiance envelopes her in a soft cloud of moonlight.
> 
> Also, I don't expect much damage from Alethia's attack if any, it's just sort of instictive, what I'd expect her to do in that sorta situation.




Alethia flails out towards Beor, struggling uselessly.  Beor keeps his grip and says warmly, "Ssshhhhh...calm down...you're hurt, but you're going to be fine.  Just hang in there, I'm going to take you home."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria groaned loudly as she regained conciousness. She began feeling at her face. Both eyes blackened and, oh yes, her nose probably broken.




Beor transfers Alethia to one arm, and helps Dyria to her feet.  When she fails to steady herself, he lifts her in his other arm, and sets off towards your headquarters, which is only a couple minutes away.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2006)

Meanwhile, from a block or two away, in the opposite direction from your base, you see smoke and hear additional fighting.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 31, 2006)

Shando nods sadly. "You are probably right"  Lets all get to the compound.  We should be safer there. Sir Timrim do you wish to carry Aleena's body?   We need to secure the other prisoner before we try to walk to the base."  Shando makes sure the the prisoner is stripped, hobbled and gagged. (the guy with the iron rod)

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando nods sadly. "You are probably right"  Lets all get to the compound.  We should be safer there. Sir Timrim do you wish to carry Aleena's body?"




OCC: Sorry for the delay; I didn't have an internet connection this week-end

Barnak nods, gets right next to Aleena and signals to Maggie and Timrin to get closer. "I can teleport four with me."

Murdoch adds: "Let Tim accompany Maggie and Aleena; the rest of us can investigate what is going on".  He then flies up 20 feet to get a better view of the surrounding houses.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2006)

Murdoch sees a nuumber of carriages, some wrecked and burning, gathered in a very large open square where a number of roads meet.  They seem to have come from different directions, fleeing from their attackers who maneuvered such that they were coralled into the same location, altohugh many paths form the party would travel through it anyway, since it is often the nearest way to get to other major streets.  Murdoch spots at least three individuals in plate mail, taking cover in an ally, on a balcony, and in a window, bearing stylized flames and the holy synmbol of Kossuth, god of firey destruction.  Murdoch spots two others dead.  They are lobbing fire magic at the now-full square, where people are taking cover behind carriages and trying to defend themselves with magical shielding.  It seems most of these people came from the party.  Many have guards who are returning fire with magic and crossbows.  Very fast creatures are engaging them in melee.  By their armor, you can tell that they are the same five guards brought by the Cormyrian ambassador, but they look differnt...they have the heads of great cats, tails, and furry hands whose wrists can move a full 360 degrees around, resulting in a strange but effective style of swordsmanship. There are many dead and wounded lying around the square.  

Just as Murdoch arrives, he sees two assorted guards fighting one of the cats.  On the ground next to them, you see the Rashemi agent Kayla, who had been guarding Aiden and his family, who you dont see anywhere here, badly wounded, rise and drive a sword into the cats'  stomach. Just then, the tall building next to the square explodes, sending shrapnel into the square.  The two standing guards are blasted a good distance, though the cat and Kayla manage to largely dive out of the way, but neither gets up.  The bottom and front of the building, meanwhile, is destroyed, and the building teeters.  Soon it may fall into the square.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2006)

ooc:
Alethia's followers standing orders are to obey Aleena if she is in no shape to issue orders. If Aleena is in no shape (dead or otherwise) then they are to take orders from Timrin then to Fin, Shando on down to Dyria and then to Maggie. Don't discount her followers, they have abilities that are well suited to fighting these bad guys and carrying messages as well. And I don't know what sneaky tricks the demon is able to pull, but he will be willing to unleash them all, and Alethia will be more than happy to be bedridden for a week because of it, especially if it means saving lives.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC:  Would the path to our compound take us through this square?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Would the path to our compound take us through this square?
> 
> Hawkeye




No.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alethia's followers standing orders are to obey Aleena if she is in no shape to issue orders. If Aleena is in no shape (dead or otherwise) then they are to take orders from Timrin then to Fin, Shando on down to Dyria and then to Maggie. Don't discount her followers, they have abilities that are well suited to fighting these bad guys and carrying messages as well. And I don't know what sneaky tricks the demon is able to pull, but he will be willing to unleash them all, and Alethia will be more than happy to be bedridden for a week because of it, especially if it means saving lives.




Fair enough.  Shando now has a moon dog, a leskylor, and a couple lantern archons at his disposal.

Alethia glows white and grey as the demon talks to Beor, who agrees to lend Alethia some of his superhuman resiliance so that the demon can effecitvely use her body.  Beor grits his teeth and morphs into his hybrid form, he roars as white energy streams form his body into Alethia.  (The demon borrows 100hp of Beor's as temp hp).  Alethia herself fades in and out of consciousness as the demon walks for her.  (kirinke...you may control the demon...assume you can do any of the basic demon things...fly, teleport, ranged blast, melee strike, etc.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2006)

ooc:
Actually 1 blink dog, 1 leskylor, 2 lantern archons, 3 celestial wolves the size of dire wolves and 5 celestial crows.  . Moon dogs are way too powerful for henchmen.   

IC:
Alethia gives way to the demon once she manages to understand the situation, even going so far as to allow him access to her own full range of spells. The demon is touched and grateful and then goes about the business of finding those responsible for this unholy mess. 

Glowing with holy radiance, he teleports himself and Alethia to the main scene of carnage, having located Murdoch. He then along with Alethia's in and out of consciousness help begin to wade into the melee attacking the evil ones who had cornered the innocents in the square. His main purpose is to protect them and give them some breathing room. 

As soon as he sees the building teeter, he roars into the minds of those in the square. _*Run you fools, you're in a death trap!*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> No.




OOC:  And only Murdoch currently can see what is going on right?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  And only Murdoch currently can see what is going on right?
> 
> Hawkeye




Assume he and/or Naverone has informed you,


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2006)

Shando looks at the others,"I have no doubt that the attack on us and this other attack are related.  Barnak, please take the prisoners and Lady Aleena's body to the compund and bring reinforcements.  The rest of us need to do what we can to rescue those in the square.  Sior Timrin, are you ready to mete out some Justice?"  Shando sets out in a run towards the square.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2006)

ooc:
If Naverone can, he'll use whatever tricks he has available to keep the building from collasping, especially if there are innocents in that hulk, at least long enough for them to evacuate and give them a good mental goose to get them running too. If the building is empty, he'll expend enough power to ensure that it doesn't topple on anything or rather make it collaspe in on itself would be easier. 

If neither is possible, he'll cause as much carnage and mayhem as he can on those enemy magic-workers, enabling the ones pinned down in the square a chance to escape.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2006)

Naverone chooses not to tap into Alethia's spells to rest her brain.  He is mostly just using her body as a vessel, enhanced with Beor's borrowed resiliance.  

Naverone blinks behind the wizard, on the balcony and wraps Alethia's hands around the wizard's neck,  pulling him off the ground.

Timrin looks down at Maggie, a bit reluctant to leave her in her current condition.  He says to Barnak "Keep her safe," Then accompanies Shando towards the battle.  He runs towards the alley where one of the wizards is.

Shando and Murdoch can post actions now...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 2, 2006)

The demon bends close. "Riddle me this and riddle me that, I wonder if you will bounce or go splat?" 
Before the wizard can fire off a spell, Naverone snaps the guy's neck as easily as twisting an apple from a tree and flings the dead body into the general direction of the other wizard in the window as a distraction. "So much for physics," 

He then jumps off the balcony and in midleap, teleports behind the wizard in the window. 

ooc:
Figure that the surviving wizard will attack the body by instinct. While wizard boy is dealing with the corpse, Naverone will teleport behind the wizard in the window and do some throat slitting with Alethia's transformed mace (now a lethal knife). I also figure that Naverone has some pent up energy to burn and will resort to magical blasting only as a final option. He prefers to get up close and personal to his targets as it does spare Alethia some as well as it being vastly more satisfying. When Naverone is in control, I'm going to use his/him references, even though the ahh body in question is female. Makes more sense that way.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 2, 2006)

Shando turns off his Holy Radiance and heads off after the 3rd follower of Kossuth.  Once close enough, he wastes no time in warning his target, knowing that expediency in this case will save lives.  He moves to attack, starting with a stunning fist combo, full flurry, lethal damage.

OOC: +20/+20/+20/+15
Damage 4d6+7 (+2d6+1 of his opponent is evil)
Stunning fist DC: 22(24 if evil)
AC: 34+1 (Dodge) 35
SR 24(28 vs evil magic/casters)
ER 5:Fire, cold, sonic, acid and electricity

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando looks at the others,"Barnak, please take the prisoners and Lady Aleena's body to the compund and bring reinforcements. "




Barnak nods ans says "I'll be right back" and then disapears with the other teleportees. He'll fly back from the stronghold, rather than use another teleport spell.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando and Murdoch can post actions now...




Murdoch, impressed by Naverone's power, will provide general air cover with his arcing blasts and his quickened blasts (he'll keep the 2 remaining charged of the rod intact, though).


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2006)

Timrin summons his mount Heronimous, jumping on the horse as it gallops out of the mist.  Timrin avoids the crossfire, speeding around the corner and into the alley.

Shando turns off his glow and steathily makes his way through the chaotic scene, trying to get the the wizard without getting shot or attracting a cat warrior.  (Since he turned his radience off, I'm assuming he is also using hide/ms to get to the guy)

Murdoch flies to the scene and arcs a blast at four cat warriors, who are well-hidden but far easier to see from the air.  The only one that doesnt shrug off the energy is the one wounded in the explosion.  Murdoch quickens a blast and hits him again.  He is badly wounded, but still alive.  

Timrin is spotted and his wizard blasts three firey beams at him.  Fortunately, one misses.  but he still takes two hefty blasts (53dmg)

The one Shando is approaching lands a fireball in the center of the square.  

A cat warrior breaks off and jumps onto the balcony with Naverone, just as he snaps the wizard's neck.  The cat looks like he will be far tougher.

Timrin charges the wizard, swinging away with both hands on his sword (Power Attack 6 + Smite, dmg = 60), lopping the wizard's head clean off.

Shando manages to get to the window undetected, and then jumps up and vaults into the room. Face to face with the wizard, he offers surrender, and the wizard turns to cast.  He strikes the wizard accross the face, knocking him down (36dmg + stun, hp < half), then steps to the side of the window.

A cat warrior makes his way to Timrin, jumping past him, slashing at him accross the chest with both swords, bouncing off the wall of the ally, hitting him twice more on the way down, then jumping back up and doing the whole cycle again from slightly behind instead of in front of him.  The cat hits with 6 of his 8 shots (dmg = 130). 

Seeing the might of the cat warriors and accounting for the weakness of Alethia's body, Naverone strikes the cat-warrior open-fisted, damaging him somewhat and knocking him to the ground below.

The wounded cat warrior jumps to his feat, looks around, and looks for his three oponents from before the explosion.  He sees that the two guards are entirely dead, and goes for Kayla, who is down but moving.  Murdoch blasts and kills the wounded cat warrior (32 more dmg) before e gets the chance.  The remaining ones, so far as you can see, are the one on the ground near Naverone, the one near Timrin, and two more that are hacking people up in the middle of the square and relying on their Sr to shake off the fire attacks.  For some reason, though, those two are retreating.  The wizards are dead.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2006)

Naverone isn't stupid, he knows well indeed that one of the buildings hit is collasping and the wizards are dead, so he turns his attention to the cat people in front of him.

"I am Naverone Roelhaifar. Leave and live, stay and die!" he growls and the knife in his hand elongates into a sword, sharp as death with lurid red flames licking the edges and shining so brightly it is hard to see. In fact, he is hard to see through the holy radiance and his own personal glow.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 4, 2006)

Shando makes sure that the other caster is fully out (flurry, nonlethal) and then carries the unconscious caster down to the ground.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC
Assuming that the cat folk aren't impressed by Naverone's intimidating speach, he'll teleport behind them and start attacking whichever one is closest. He's also going to use his teleport and flight ability to full capacity, blinking in and out in a random pattern as well as using his mental abilites to confuse them with nonsense rhymes and wierd visions. If he can, he'll use his abilities so that they will injure each other.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 4, 2006)

Murdoch will start using his vitriolic blast (conjured acid - bypasses sr and does more damage). Whenever possible, he'll use a cone to get more ennemies. Also, he'll heighten and purify them for the next rounds. 

OCC: Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +16 hit (+17 if within 30ft) ), Damage: 10d6 +1if within 30ft  + 2d6/rnd for 3 rounds with vitriolic blast (damage bypasses spell resistance)
Can arc blast to 3 additional targets or 30 ft cone


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC
> Assuming that the cat folk aren't impressed by Naverone's intimidating speach, he'll teleport behind them and start attacking whichever one is closest. He's also going to use his teleport and flight ability to full capacity, blinking in and out in a random pattern as well as using his mental abilites to confuse them with nonsense rhymes and wierd visions. If he can, he'll use his abilities so that they will injure each other.




Oddly enough, the cats do responds by fleeing.  As soon as they are clear, there is an explosion from under the center of the square.  Several people are thrown from the square, but near the center there are likey no survivors.

The toppling of the building meanwhile is imminent.  Some are able to get up and escape.  In its path, as much as you can see, are wounded diplomats from Cormyr and Evereska, Kayla, and a nobleman of indeterminate identity.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2006)

Naverone will teleport as many as he can to safety. He has his own teleport abilities as well as 7 memorized teleports from Alethia's domains. 

IC
He swoops in close to the tangle of people, encouraging him to touch Alethia's body, however they can. When that happens, he'll teleport out with the gaggle in tow, to the nearest safe place, the hidden shield compound.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, the cats do responds by fleeing.




Murdoch will blast them from above using an arcing empowered-maximized-purified vitriolic blast (conjured acid - bypasses SR and does more damage). He can't used a cone with all these descriptors. He still won't use a quicken SLA from his rod, unless he needs to absorb an area spell.

OCC: Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +16 hit (+17 if within 30ft) ), Damage: 10d6 +1 if within 30ft + 2d6/rnd for 3 rounds with vitriolic blast (damage bypasses spell resistance)
Can arc blast to 3 additional targets; *please use d8 if foes are evil outsiders.*

So, if the cats are evil outsiders, damage should be: 80 +1 if within 30 ft +5d8 + for the next 3 rounds:[16+1d8]/rnd

If they're just evil, it's:  80 (+1 if within 30 ft) +5d6 + for the next 3 rounds:[12+1d6]/rnd


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2006)

ooc:
As meta and emails didn't work, I put a post in the general forums. Maybe Hypersmurf will see it and respond one way or another. I dunno. Hope so though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2006)

Murdoch blasts the cats, hurting them badly, but none quite fall.  They use their actions to sprint away into the smoke and chaos, and Murdoch is unable to get another shot off at them.

Naverone gets to the various wounded and discovers that he cannot get them out in time.  Instead, he expands the  glowing field of light and smokey grey enlarges to cover much of the area in front of the building.  The building falls, and breaks around the field, pieces of debris hitting it, causing it to warp, but ultimately bounce off.  Naverone drops his field, then gradually releases  Alethia, who sinks to the ground and falls asleep.

Timrin checks the wounded, while City Watch and Guard reach the square to help. He finds in the square nine dead and seven unconscious, plus Kayla who is down but awake and calling for assistance.

Meanwhile, Beor delivers Dyria and Maggie to the infirmiry.  They use some cure magic on Dyria and put her to bed, but Maggie they can only stabilize for the moment, until they can get a heal for the enormous amount fo damage and a regenerate for the spinal injury.  She remains entirely nonresponsive. They confirm that Aleena's soul has in fact been captures.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando makes sure that the other caster is fully out (flurry, nonlethal) and then carries the unconscious caster down to the ground.
> 
> Hawkeye




(Previous to last post:  That happens.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 7, 2006)

Shando will go from person to person, doing what he can to help with the healing, carrying the caster with him, occasionaly giving him a punch to keep him down.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2006)

_*Shando, Alethia will need tending too. She's going to be fair weak for a bit, I'd say at least three to maybe five days as well as healing.*_ Naverone mindcalls to the exalted monk, before turning his own attention to protecting Alethia, keeping a spectral eye out for neer'do'wells. He may not be able to act, but at least he can warn those who can.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2006)

Dyria groaned as she lay in the bed, and tried to push herself up. "I don't have time to lie in bed," she said, weakly. "I need to get out there and help!"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 8, 2006)

Murdoch will remain above the scene, keeping an eye on the situation, in case another attach comes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando will go from person to person, doing what he can to help with the healing, carrying the caster with him, occasionaly giving him a punch to keep him down.
> 
> Hawkeye




He does so.  A number of survivors are taken to your base, others to local churches.  As prisoners, you have one Kossuth Cult Wizard, one of the Thayan Diplomatic Security thugs, the Thayan Assassin, and whatever you are counting Kayla as this time (A prisoner since shes a spy and works for Aiden?  A victim of the baddies who was trying to protect innocents?).  Examining the slain cat warrior, you recognize by his attire and identity papers that he is Othello, one of the four guards who was protecting the substitute Sembian ambassador.



> Dyria groaned as she lay in the bed, and tried to push herself up. "I don't have time to lie in bed," she said, weakly. "I need to get out there and help!"




A medic comes over and gently pushes her back down. "They'll be fine.  You just get some rest and you'll feel a lot better in the morning,"  he says, wrapping some ice in a cloth and putting it on Dyria's face.

Timrin visits Aleena's body a couple of times, and spends the night sitting by Maggie's bed side and holding her hand, hoping she'll wake up. She doesn't, at least for the time being.

Dyria is largely recovered by morning.

The prisoners are treated and then restrained in a separate, guarded area of the infirmiry.  They too are ready to be interrogated in the morning.

Alethia wakes up to see Beor, in human form waiting by her bed.  "Hey, sleepy. You gunna stick around this time?"  She's not really sure how she got here from the party.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 8, 2006)

Kayla will be guarded just like the others, until we are more sure of her status.  Shando will have the Tahyvian brought to a room with a table and two chairs.  He will have the Thayvian placed in one seat and take the other from across from him.  A pair of guards will be set outside the room.

"I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater.  You have my word of honor and on my faith that while you are in our charge that you will not be tortured or mis-treated.  You will be fed and your wounds will continue to be cared for.  If someone does mis-treat you, I need to be told.  I cannot speak as to what the city of Waterdeep will do once we turn you over to them.  You will have to answer for your crimes.  Giving us the information that we need may help lessen your punishment.  You will probably be subjected to some form of magical scrying to determine the veracity of your statements.  If the information you give us, helps us in our cause, I will intercede on your behalf, but I can't guarantee those results.  I can see in your eyes that you are contemplating if you can overpower me and escape.  I can say with confidence that I am more than capable of stopping you and making the process very painful for you.  So to the questions:

Who are you and why did you attack us and the Lady Aleena?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2006)

"Wha happened?" Alethia said blurrily, trying to get up, but failing miserably. "Las thing I member is getting into the coach...."

A rapid series of mental images, courtesy of Naverone supplies answers to those questions and her eyes widen. Surprise, anger, sorrow and grief twist her gut as the images play out. She closes her eyes, swallowing thickly and opens them.

"I know. They attacked didn't they?" she said, mind clearing somewhat. "I need to see Maggie, they might have done something to her and either Naverone or I might be able to detect it," she shook her head, too tired for tears. 

"Aleena. Too late, too late for both. Damnit!" she cursed and called for Taavi and Charissa. "Find out where they've taken Aleena's soul. I don't care how you do it, what you have to do, find the location of her soul. With the Namer out of commission, you will have an easier time of it. Please hurry, time is most assuredly not on our side!" she said and fell back into the rather welcoming comfort of the piled pillows, having done all she could at the moment. She gratefully accepts a glass of water Beor provides and downs it slowly.

"Thank you helping us. Your gift to Naverone and I saved alot of lives you know," she said quietly and she smiled tiredly. "So, what brings you to Waterdeep?" she asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Kayla will be guarded just like the others, until we are more sure of her status.  Shando will have the Tahyvian brought to a room with a table and two chairs.  He will have the Thayvian placed in one seat and take the other from across from him.  A pair of guards will be set outside the room.
> 
> "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater.  You have my word of honor and on my faith that while you are in our charge that you will not be tortured or mis-treated.  You will be fed and your wounds will continue to be cared for.  If someone does mis-treat you, I need to be told.  I cannot speak as to what the city of Waterdeep will do once we turn you over to them.  You will have to answer for your crimes.  Giving us the information that we need may help lessen your punishment.  You will probably be subjected to some form of magical scrying to determine the veracity of your statements.  If the information you give us, helps us in our cause, I will intercede on your behalf, but I can't guarantee those results.  I can see in your eyes that you are contemplating if you can overpower me and escape.  I can say with confidence that I am more than capable of stopping you and making the process very painful for you.  So to the questions:
> 
> Who are you and why did you attack us and the Lady Aleena?




(The assassin or the security guy?)


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2006)

OOC:  The security guy.  He was the only one marked as an official Thayvian officer.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Wha happened?" Alethia said blurrily, trying to get up, but failing miserably. "Las thing I member is getting into the coach...."
> 
> A rapid series of mental images, courtesy of Naverone supplies answers to those questions and her eyes widen. Surprise, anger, sorrow and grief twist her gut as the images play out. She closes her eyes, swallowing thickly and opens them.
> 
> ...




Beor senses Alethia's aungish as she watches Naverone's slideshow.  He looks rather concerned and puts his hand on hers.  He responds "Relax, Maggie is being taken care of, and I'm sure that they will find where Aleena's soul is being held.  The quesion is how are YOU feeling and is there anything I can get you?  As for me, I have come to claim the gem containing the Namer and taking it back to Celestia."  ...  responding to the thanks "No need to thank me, I was my duty and my pleasure."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  The security guy.  He was the only one marked as an official Thayvian officer.
> 
> Hawkeye




"My name is Suhir Aldouin.  I am a soldier in the service of Thayvian Diplomatic Security.  Lady Aleena ordered the destruction of our Enclave, a goverment-owned entity on sovereign Thayan land.  That was an act of war, and we retaliated.  As such, I hereby claim the status of a prisoner of war, and insist that you contact a representative of my government and proceed with negotiations."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Beor senses Alethia's aungish as she watches Naverone's slideshow.  He looks rather concerned and puts his hand on hers.  He responds "Relax, Maggie is being taken care of, and I'm sure that they will find where Aleena's soul is being held.  The quesion is how are YOU feeling and is there anything I can get you?  As for me, I have come to claim the gem containing the Namer and taking it back to Celestia."  ...  responding to the thanks "No need to thank me, I was my duty and my pleasure."




"You have no idea what these Twice Damned are capable of," Alethia shook her head, trying to think of something that might stand a chance of working. Even if she was bedridden, she wasn't exactly useless. She could still plan.

"Simply taking the gem with the Namer back to Celestia might not be so easy as you think, especially if Cronos is watching our every move," she looked up at him. "They have so far been able to second guess and plan for our actions. If you take the gem, what makes you think they won't be ready for you?" she asks in concern.

ooc:
Is Beor a made-up NPC or one from a book?  I have a sneaking suspicion that he might have to stick around for awhile  

Anyway, I assume that Alethia's orders to the lantern archons are a go. Right?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "You have no idea what these Twice Damned are capable of," Alethia shook her head. "Simply taking the gem with the Namer back to Celestia might not be so easy as you think, especially if Cronos is watching our every move," she looked up at him. "They have so far been able to second guess and plan for our actions. If you take the gem, what makes you think they won't be ready for you?" she asks in concern.




"I already have then gem.  I retrieved it while you were...resting.  I can shift back to Celestia with it at any time."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "My name is Suhir Aldouin.  I am a soldier in the service of Thayvian Diplomatic Security.  Lady Aleena ordered the destruction of our Enclave, a goverment-owned entity on sovereign Thayan land.  That was an act of war, and we retaliated.  As such, I hereby claim the status of a prisoner of war, and insist that you contact a representative of my government and proceed with negotiations."




"I seriously doubt that the Lady Aleena ordered the attack.  Where is your proof?  Were you told this by your ally?  the follower of Cronos?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I seriously doubt that the Lady Aleena ordered the attack.  Where is your proof?  Were you told this by your ally?  the follower of Cronos?
> 
> Hawkeye




"I follow orders and trust that my superiors have accurate intellegence.  I know nothing more about how we came to posess this information."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

"Would it be possible to make an exact copy of the gem with the same aura signature of the namer within it? Something that might fool a titan into thinking it was the real thing?" she asked, the glimmer of an idea sliding into her brain.

_*Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky. *_ The demon chuckled.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Would it be possible to make an exact copy of the gem with the same aura signature of the namer within it? Something that might fool a titan into thinking it was the real thing?" she asked, the glimmer of an idea sliding into her brain.
> 
> _*Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky. *_ The demon chuckled.




"We could try, but it would be difficult.  We could not predict if it will fool Cronos until Cronos actually finds it."  Meanwhile, a passing medic hands a green tea to Beor, and he gives it to Alethia "This should make you feel a bit beter."

(Beor is one of mine.  If you want him to stick around a bit, I may be able to arrange that.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

ooc:
Timrin shouldn't be the only one with a romantic interest or two. 

IC
"Nothing ventured, nothing gained. If Selune or Mystra are listening, it would be a right good idea to add a few lethal gifts to the gem as well, keyed to Cronos." she looked heavenwards and grinned wryly, then took a sip of tea. "If we are to fight these creatures, it is not with strength of arms but with guile and cunning."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Timrin shouldn't be the only one with a romantic interest or two.
> 
> IC
> "Nothing ventured, nothing gained. If Selune or Mystra are listening, it would be a right good idea to add a few lethal gifts to the gem as well, keyed to Cronos." she looked heavenwards and grinned wryly, then took a sip of tea.




(Fair enough.)

"I'm sure if they feel it wise, it will be arranged."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

Alethia nodded in agreement. "How much do you know of this anyway?" she asked, waving her hands to encompass the entire situation."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia nodded in agreement. "How much do you know of this anyway?" she asked, waving her hands to encompass the entire situation."




"I have been briefed on the general situation.  Ultimately, we have the same boss."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 9, 2006)

As Shando interrogates the prisoners and Athelia rests (and gets her groove on    ) Murdoch will contact his many followers in Waterdeep's underground, to see what "the word on the street" is. He'll then head back to the hidden shield's stronghold and brief everybody.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

"The guys we're dealing with are more evil than you can possibly imagine and are so ancient that they have passed beyond legend and myth," Alethia said without exaggeration. 

"The only reason why they haven't gotten as far as they should have is that we've been lucky. But I don't hold out much hope for that luck holding out." she looked grim as she took another sip of the tea. 

"I'm no strategist, but going as we have been isn't going to work forever. We need some solid intelligence and some solid planning to back it up." she said, looking tired and frustrated.
"For our enemies have both the cunning and patience to match their age and countless millenia to plan. We do not have such luxuries,"

ooc:
Hmmm How close are we to leveling again?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "The guys we're dealing with are more evil than you can possibly imagine and are so ancient that they have passed beyond legend and myth," Alethia said without exaggeration.
> 
> "The only reason why they haven't gotten as far as they should have is that we've been lucky. But I don't hold out much hope for that luck holding out." she looked grim as she took another sip of the tea.
> 
> ...




"That is true, I pray that we will have more luck in the future.  After all, any single intellegence break can net us great gains, as it did with the Namer.  Like all allies of Shar, they are only strong in the darkness."

Meanwhile, as Alethia continues to drink the tea, it starts to take effect.  She's starting to feel a bit like when the Rashemi demon hunters were interrogating her.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

ooc:
As in free of pain etc... or drugged and willing to tell the truth? Oh, Alethia is giving away her spice jar and stove of everlasting flame to Shando for use in his new temple. The spice jar in addition to producing most spices also has some healing properties, which should be quite welcome to the Ilmater temple And the stove of everlasting flame should be even more useful, especially when feeding those poor, hungry, destitute folks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I follow orders and trust that my superiors have accurate intellegence.  I know nothing more about how we came to posess this information."




"So you are nothing more than a soldier following orders?  What if it turns out that your superiors were given false information and some other group is trying to instigate a war between Waterdeep and Thay for some diabolical purpose?  How would you feel about that?  Would you like the idea that you were used?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So you are nothing more than a soldier following orders?  What if it turns out that your superiors were given false information and some other group is trying to instigate a war between Waterdeep and Thay for some diabolical purpose?  How would you feel about that?  Would you like the idea that you were used?
> 
> Hawkeye




"I know better than to take your lies to heart.  Regardless, I am of no use to you.  I know nothing of the origional source of this intelelgence.  Now I must again assert my claim as a prisoner of war and demand that my government be apprised of the situation."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> As in free of pain etc... or drugged and willing to tell the truth? Oh, Alethia is giving away her spice jar and stove of everlasting flame to Shando for use in his new temple. The spice jar in addition to producing most spices also has some healing properties, which should be quite welcome to the Ilmater temple And the stove of everlasting flame should be even more useful, especially when feeding those poor, hungry, destitute folks.




(Both free of pain and feeling drugged, though a litte less in the truth area, as that had a lot to do with pairing reduced will saves and a wider interpretation of what is a reasonable request with the hypnotic pattern/suggestion powers of the mask.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

ooc:
ahh. Is this herbal mixture in any of the books? I'd like to know how make Alethia react better. Is it sorta like the feeling you get when you take nyquil and other sleepy type cold meds?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> ahh. Is this herbal mixture in any of the books? I'd like to know how make Alethia react better. Is it sorta like the feeling you get when you take nyquil and other sleepy type cold meds?




No, much stronger.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

ooc:
So something along the lines of codine. 

IC:
Alethia's eyesight blurs as the medicated tea takes effect, the alertness and her coherency she had before rapidily fades and she looks up at the were-bear. "Drugs... I hate.... Worse than chaos wine. Mmm.... Gotta introduce you to that. Heh. Were-bear and c'wine." she giggled at the comical image that produces. And as the medic probably intended, it does send her off to sleep.

_*Good job. Might try to slip some to Timrin. He's worrying himself sick and we need him and the others in top form if I'm to guess wildly at the future.*_ the demon advised, amused and grateful. The more sleep and bedrest Alethia got, the quicker she'd get back on her feet.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I know better than to take your lies to heart.  Regardless, I am of no use to you.  I know nothing of the origional source of this intelelgence.  Now I must again assert my claim as a prisoner of war and demand that my government be apprised of the situation."




Shando looks evenly, speaking in clear, even tones.  "I am a servant of Ilamter.  I do not lie.  I would prefer to say nothing at all than speak a flasehood.  You may believe the truth of what you say, but it is not the truth of the situation.  There is a greater war going on out there, than what a war between Waterdeep and Thay could bring.  It is a War we are trying to prevent, as it endangers every mortal in Faerun.    You may think of yourself as a soldier in this conflict, but the sad fact is that you are a pawn, a pawn who murdered an innocent woman.  Lady Aleena never ordered the attack on the thayvian compound.  Waterdeep has never considered itself at war with Thay.  As such, you probably won't be treated as a soldier in war.  No, you and your companion will be treated as murderers, assassins and, more than likely, executed for your crimes against the city.  There will be no exchange, no ransom and no honor in your death or service to Thay.  I suspect that Thay itself, upon hearing of your actions, will disavow you and your actions.  Again, where is the honor in the death of a common street criminal?  You and your patriotism have been used to further a great evil that wishes to destroy us all.  Think on that.  For now, you will be taken back to your bed to rest and eat.  Your statments will be checked later for their veracity.  If you happen to remember anything that might be important, send for me."

Shando waits a minute or two to let his words sink in, before calling the guards to take the agent back to his bed.

OOC:  Should have noted that I was using the following skills:  Diplomacy +11
Sense Motive +12


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> So something along the lines of codine.
> 
> IC:
> ...




Beor sticks around through Alethia's babbling, smiling and telling her to relax, and leaves once she seems to be asleep.  He goes to try and find Shando to see if he needs help intimidating prisoners.

Murdoch, meanwhile, finds that the death tolls are still being counted up, but a number of nobles, diplomats, and  a number of Hidden Lords have been killed.  Perhaps up to two dozen worthies and civilians into the hundreds. It will take a while to sort out who the dead ones are.  A variety of attackers struck a variety of places.  At least twenty Kossuth Cultists are confirmed dead.  Some victims were killed in their locked homes, possibly by Kurin's assassins.  Four of them are reported slain.  Other violence is attributed to organized crime and humanoid-dominated street gangs.  Murdoch's sources, interestingly enough, tie some of these criminal elements to some of Aiden Zarun's labor allies, specifically the Brotherhood of Maritime Support Engineers (dockworkers, longshoresman, seacooks, etc.) and the Union of Transportation Engineers (road workers, carriage drivers, etc.).

As Murdoch walks down a back alley, having visited a contact, he sees a tall, middle-aged Uthgardt man in a grey robe with a fox-fur hat, with ears.  He hears the man speak in his mind, but the man himself lets out no sound as he moves his lips.  

"I am known as the Deceiver of Deceivers, a mighty illusionist who bet his life with Loki himself in return for immortality and a portion of his power.  Trapped in a maze for centuries, I finally prevailed, and in my victory, I honed my skills at illusion, and became undeceivable myself.  But of course, as Loki is wont to do, I was in a sense deceived nonetheless, my immunity came in the form of paranoia, developed through living so long in his world.

So when I entered Cormyr with my companions from the Great Desert, I left a simulacrum to sleep in the keep that guards the pass.  At night, the gaurds tured into cat creatures and slew my compaions in their sleep.  Then, some of them assumed their forms and traveled on. I escaped, and came to Waterdeep to inform those who could do something about this. 

There is no telling how many people have been replaced with these cats.  Somehow, the cats managed to also infiltrate the Sembian diplomatic corps as well.  They were responsable for a number of the deaths last night.  

When I came to warn you, however, Laeral must have intercepted my communications.  She met my simulacrum right before Shando and destroyed it, then left, using magic to dry off her wet clothes.  Please, destroy these monsters that killed my companions and who knows how many more."

Shando's guy breaks, sort of:  "As I said, I have no information of use.  Even if I believed you, there is nothing I can do for you except ask for mercy."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando's guy breaks, sort of:  "As I said, I have no information of use.  Even if I believed you, there is nothing I can do for you except ask for mercy."




"It is not my mercy that you need to ask.  I have already given it.  It is the city's that you need to ask for.  IF what you said is true, I will do as I promised, but I cannon guarantee the results."

Shando sends him back and asks for the spellcaster.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2006)

As Alethia sleeps, the demon plots and goes over what has happened, trying to figure out some sort of strategy and some sort of plan to strike back at the one's responsible. Alot of his plans depend on the gem and if someone in Celestia or attached to the temple of Selune can in fact create such a forgery as Alethia suggested. 

If, if. He knew that Aiden Zarun was at the heart of this problem, somehow. He was too charming, too personable. And in Naverone's experience, that sort of charm usually hid a succubus in disguise. And Laerel. Ahh, now that was a sticking point. He had a suspicion that the good lady was at best bespelled by Zarun or at worst an imposter. 

He scowled and hot anger boiled in the pit of his nonexistant stomach, causing Alethia to toss and turn in her sleep. He cursed and calmed down, careful not to wake her. That bond they shared was a mixed blessing at best.

Cat creatures. Rakshasa or something so near as to make no difference. He also had no doubt that the reason why they ran is that they were trying to get away from the explosion at the center of the square, not him.

He knew from past experience that a demon, well any powerful and evil creature's main weakness was their overweaning pride. Perhaps this could be used against the twice damned?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> When I came to warn you, however, Laeral must have intercepted my communications.  She met my simulacrum right before Shando and destroyed it, then left, using magic to dry off her wet clothes.  Please, destroy these monsters that killed my companions and who knows how many more."




"Friend, I will be brief with my words for I do not know who is listening. You have found a kindred spirit and I will help you. Please follow me to my company's stronghold so we may talk freely. We can use a man of your talent but we must hurry, for the streets are not safe. Not now."  Nodding to Barnak, Murdoch adds: "If you agree, I will ask my small friend to teleport us there. He is quite skilled, I assure you, and this would be the surest way."

OCC: Diplomacy +10 to convince him to come, sense motive +21 to see if he's lying or an impostor

Once they arrive to the stronghold (Assuming the Deceiver agrees):  "Please allow me to summon my companions. This may take a few minutes. Given the situation in the city, we will need to magically verify that you speak the truth. I hope you will understand." 
He then signals a junior company members to help bring refreshments to the stranger and asks Barnak to keep him company and keep an eye on him.

Murdoch then meets up with the rest of the group and gives them a summary of what he learned: "This may be yet another trap; at this point, nothing would suprise me. However, if this man cannot be deceived, we may have a powerful weapon against all the impostord that have infiltrated the city."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 11, 2006)

Once the caster is brought in and his hands secured to make casting difficult, Shando speaks.

"I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater. You have my word of honor and on my faith that while you are in our charge that you will not be tortured or mis-treated. You will be fed and your wounds will continue to be cared for. If someone does mis-treat you, I need to be told. I cannot speak as to what the city of Waterdeep will do once we turn you over to them. You will have to answer for your crimes. Giving us the information that we need may help lessen your punishment. You will probably be subjected to some form of magical scrying to determine the veracity of your statements. If the information you give us, helps us in our cause, I will intercede on your behalf, but I can't guarantee those results. I can see in your eyes that you are contemplating if you can overpower me and escape. I can say with confidence that I am more than capable of stopping you and making the process very painful for you. So to the questions:

Who are you and why did you attack the assembled nobles tonight?

Readied action to attack the caster if he begins to cast a spell.

(Yeah I used the same words as before.  Sue me.  )
Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2006)

_*The cat creatures were probably Rakshasa, the backwards claws are a key clue as well as their ability to shift their shape and assume the visage of specific persons. *_ The demon whispered in Shando's mind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Friend, I will be brief with my words for I do not know who is listening. You have found a kindred spirit and I will help you. Please follow me to my company's stronghold so we may talk freely. We can use a man of your talent but we must hurry, for the streets are not safe. Not now."  Nodding to Barnak, Murdoch adds: "If you agree, I will ask my small friend to teleport us there. He is quite skilled, I assure you, and this would be the surest way."
> 
> OCC: Diplomacy +10 to convince him to come, sense motive +21 to see if he's lying or an impostor
> 
> ...




The Deceiver complies, though you are rather sure this is yet another simulacrum


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Once the caster is brought in and his hands secured to make casting difficult, Shando speaks.
> 
> "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater. You have my word of honor and on my faith that while you are in our charge that you will not be tortured or mis-treated. You will be fed and your wounds will continue to be cared for. If someone does mis-treat you, I need to be told. I cannot speak as to what the city of Waterdeep will do once we turn you over to them. You will have to answer for your crimes. Giving us the information that we need may help lessen your punishment. You will probably be subjected to some form of magical scrying to determine the veracity of your statements. If the information you give us, helps us in our cause, I will intercede on your behalf, but I can't guarantee those results. I can see in your eyes that you are contemplating if you can overpower me and escape. I can say with confidence that I am more than capable of stopping you and making the process very painful for you. So to the questions:
> 
> ...





"I am Angaro Fissune, Flamebringer of Kossuth.  I fear not death, nor the eternal flames of the nine hells.  I am but a tool to bring my master's firey destruction into the world."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I am Angaro Fissune, Flamebringer of Kossuth.  I fear not death, nor the eternal flames of the nine hells.  I am but a tool to bring my master's firey destruction into the world."




"So Kossuth himself sent you?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So Kossuth himself sent you?
> 
> Hawkeye




"I do as my high priest commands."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2006)

"Another 'soldier' following orders?  Did your High Priest tell you why he wanted you to attack?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Another 'soldier' following orders?  Did your High Priest tell you why he wanted you to attack?"
> 
> Hawkeye




The high priest purchased a recently-uncovered ancient book of prophesies that predicted that the followers of Kossuth would lay waste to the city of Waterdeep on this very night.  It was called the Grimoire Incendium, and has been lost since the great monestary that produced it was destroyed over a century ago.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2006)

"So just the three of you were going to lay waste to Waterdeep?  Tell me, how did that plan go?  I am not that familiar with the faith of Kossuth.  So let me as you this:  Had you ever heard of this prophecy before your High Priest gave you your oders?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So just the three of you were going to lay waste to Waterdeep?  Tell me, how did that plan go?  I am not that familiar with the faith of Kossuth.  So let me as you this:  Had you ever heard of this prophecy before your High Priest gave you your oders?"
> 
> Hawkeye




(There were a lot more than just these guys.  These were just the ones YOU ran into)

"The prophesy no, but the book, yes.  However, much knowledge of the book's contents were lost when the monestary was destroyed."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2006)

ooc:
ooo. The plot positively thickens. Seems like we gots most of the major bad-guy religions involved now


----------



## frostrune (Aug 13, 2006)

OOC:  Hi everyone, I'm back to civilization... or at least a computer   

I've tried to read and catch up so rather than try to respond to questions that have long since been moved past, I'll just sort of pick up with Timrin in a deep depression.

Couple things...

1)  That big half-demon minotaur took Aleena's soul.  It's stored in a gem in his armor, or perhaps worse, been transferred to Chronos by now.

2)  That fight in the square with the Kossuth cultists and Rakshasa was very confusing to me.  Did Timrin take 50+ points of damage from spells before he killed the wizard?  Did he then take another 130 hp from a Rakshasa or did he DO 130 hp damage to a rakshasa?  If Timrin took the damage he would have been down on the deck and squarely in the infirmary with the rest of the crew.  Just looking for some clarification so I know how to re-introduce him.

Frostrune


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2006)

ooc:
Well, Naverone is plotting Cronos' demise as we speak and Alethia has asked Beorn to see about having a forgery of the Namer's trap-the-soul gem created. If at all possible, we could be seeing an exchange of soul gems. Although Naverone is hoping that the possible forgery has a few lethal additives.... All up in the air mind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Hi everyone, I'm back to civilization... or at least a computer
> 
> I've tried to read and catch up so rather than try to respond to questions that have long since been moved past, I'll just sort of pick up with Timrin in a deep depression.
> 
> ...




Oops, yeah, he IS down.  That would put him @ -29, with him dying at -34, though the Rak would hav enot made his last attack bc timrin was already down and he'd rather have the extra movement, so he'd have been @ -15.  Timrin is stabilized, taken to the infirmiry, and is in decent condition by the next evening.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Well, Naverone is plotting Cronos' demise as we speak and Alethia has asked Beorn to see about having a forgery of the Namer's trap-the-soul gem created. If at all possible, we could be seeing an exchange of soul gems. Although Naverone is hoping that the possible forgery has a few lethal additives.... All up in the air mind.





That evening, the drugs beginning to wear off, Alethia opens her eyes to find Beor sitting by her bed.  He says "How ya feeling?  I have some good news for you:  Selune and Mystra have aceeded to our request.  They will provide a counterfeit gem."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2006)

Alethia grinned as a burst of what could be called hope flickers through her. Her plan might have a chance afterall. "Keep it safe for now and act like it's the real thing. We want Cronos to think we still have the original." she said somewhat fuzzily.

"Thank you...." she whispered to the goddesses in question.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 13, 2006)

Timrin lurches awake as if startled from a fevered dream.  He stifles a groan as searing pain fully brings him to conciousness from his sudden movement.

His shoulders sag. _So it wasn't a nightmare after all.  It was real._

He looks sadly about the room.  Junior members scurry about talking quietly.  He sees Dyria, Alethia, and Maggie; and a few others he does not immediately recognize.  _Probably a spill over from some of the wounded nobility and their entourage_, he thinks.

He glances over at the shredded and bloodied remains of his dress uniform and thinks back on the night.  Much of that blood is Lady Aleena's... or Maggie's.  His heart was full of rage, of sorrow.  He had flung himself headlong into the fight with the Rakshasa with no plan; almost seeking death.  He had nearly gotten his wish.

A junior officer now noticed he was awake and rushed over.

"Welcome back Sir," he asked, "How are you feeling?"

_Terrible_, Timrin thinks but he responds, "Better, thanks for asking.  How are the others?"

"Dyria is recovering well, as is Alethia.  Murdock and Shando are busy with the prisoners.  Lt. Commander Kiran remains in dire shape.  Her wounds are so grave she is currently beyond any of our healers.  Several of the others embassadors or City leaders were attacked last night as well.  We are still assessing all the damage."

"Lady Aleena is dead and her soul has been stolen much like her father.  Others have been killed as well.  Things look bad Sir."

"We will persevere," Timrin says calmly.  His own thoughts are less than reassurring however.  He wants to be left alone.

"I think I need some more rest.  Please do me a favor and find out how the Tethyrian embassador fared."

As he begins to move away Timrin says "You have my thanks",  before slumping back down in bed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 13, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (There were a lot more than just these guys.  These were just the ones YOU ran into)
> 
> "The prophesy no, but the book, yes.  However, much knowledge of the book's contents were lost when the monestary was destroyed."




"I can understand faith and following your religious texts, though I do not condone your actions.  Are you sure that this text was the genunie article?  Did you know the Thayvians that attacked the Lady Aleena tonight?'

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin lurches awake as if startled from a fevered dream.  He stifles a groan as searing pain fully brings him to conciousness from his sudden movement.
> 
> His shoulders sag. _So it wasn't a nightmare after all.  It was real._
> 
> ...




_*Don't loose hope yet my friend. We may have a way of getting Aleena's soul back and at the same time, striking at Cronos himself.*_ the demon whispered in Timrin's mind, giving him the details of the namer's forged soul gem. _*It has a solid chance of working. *_ Naverone added.

ooc:
Naverone is hoping to make an exchange. The forgery soul-gem for Aleena's soul. If that doesn't work, he's going to finagle a way for the bad-guys to 'happen' upon it and take it back to Cronos. He's also hoping that the Selune and Mystra have also added a few lethal parting gifts as well. Keyed to Cronos of course   

When and if they get Aleena's soul back, tis best to keep from touching it directly. Cronos may have booby-trapped it much in the same way as Naverone hopes the soul gem is trapped. (Sneaky, aren't they?)


----------



## frostrune (Aug 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Don't loose hope yet my friend. We may have a way of getting Aleena's soul back and at the same time, striking at Cronos himself.*_ the demon whispered in Timrin's mind, giving him the details of the namer's forged soul gem. _*It has a solid chance of working. *_ Naverone added.




_I suppose I should be thankful to hear your voice_, Timrin expresses bitterly.  _How bad are we really_, he mentally asks.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2006)

Naverone tells him everything with brutal honesty, leaving nothing out, figuring that the more the paladin knows, the better Timrin will be able to help him plan a counterattack. He also includes the information from Murdoch's encounter with the 'Deciever of Decievers'. 

_*These cat creatures are most likely Raksashas. Evil spirits who can assume the visage of specific personages. It seems more and more likely that Aiden is one of these things, if not Raku himself. Laurel is most likely either an imposter or bespelled. Once we get the 'Deciever's' measure, he may prove useful. Any ideas?*_ he asks finally.

The demon also tells Alethia that Timrin is awake. _*Tell him that as soon as I have recovered, I will pray for divine guidance. That might help some as well*_ she told Naverone._*It's time to take the fight to them instead of reacting to what they inflict upon us.*_ 

She looked at Beorn. "Please help me up. I need to speak with Timrin,"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*The cat creatures were probably Rakshasa, the backwards claws are a key clue as well as their ability to shift their shape and assume the visage of specific persons. *_ The demon whispered in Shando's mind.




OOC:  Sorry missed this earlier.

* Naverone we need someone that can cast true sight to scan everyone in the compound immediately plus whatever other divinations we can use.  If Sir Timrin is awake and up to it, his ability to discern evil may work also.  I am a bit busy at the moment and my skills aren't much use in hunting that kind of prey.  If they can be detected by smell, and the were-bear is what he appears to be, see if he can help.*

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2006)

_*I can help with the true sight. That won't be too taxing on Alethia and you couldn't keep her from helping unless you drug her.*_ he replied. _*Both of them are not in good shape.*_ He said, providing Shando with a summary of their physical condition. _*I'll ask the were-bear to help.*_ he also added and did exactly that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I can understand faith and following your religious texts, though I do not condone your actions.  Are you sure that this text was the genunie article?  Did you know the Thayvians that attacked the Lady Aleena tonight?'
> 
> Hawkeye




"My master said it was genuine, as he is far more knowledgable regarding these matters than i.  I was unaware of any operation regarding the Thayans."

Shando finds out through Murdoch and his sources that the morning after the attack, fire brigades put out a fire at a private home in the Dock Ward.  A charred body was found inside, and the Watch found ritual items in the home consistant with leaders of Kossuth cults.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2006)

New thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3007272


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 14, 2006)

"What do you know of these cat creatures?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "What do you know of these cat creatures?
> 
> Hawkeye




"I've heard of a number of humanoid creatures that look like cats, but as far as the ones who were attacking people in the square, I could only guess. I wasn't coordinating with them or anything, I was just staying out of their way and taking advantage of their keeping those targets in the same place."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 15, 2006)

OCC: Hey Guys! I just got a new job and my life is a bit crazy these days. I apologize for the dismal posting frequency. I'll catch up by tomorrow. 

By the way, kewl on the leveling up! Dark invocations, here I come   
Does anybody have recommendations? A few on them could be useful, but I can't decide on which one would be best.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------

